#ubuntu-il 2011-03-07
<Nighthawk``> יש סורק פורטים מובנה באובונטו ?ץ
<Nighthawk``> יש סורק פורטים מובנה באובונטו ?ץ
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי מצאתי
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: הכל יש
<Ddorda> :)
<Nighthawk``> חחחח דור יוצא לעזרת אובונטו חח
<Nighthawk``> בעסה שיש מלא באגים בלינוקס
<Nighthawk``> אני מנסה לסגור חלון
<Nighthawk``> 100 פעם והוא לא נסגר
<Nighthawk``> או פתאום כפתורים שלא לחצתי עליהם נלחצים לבד
<Nighthawk``> דבריםמוזרים..
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כמו בכל מקום יש באגים
<Ddorda> אם זה באמת באג תדווח עליו
<Ddorda> והוא יתוקן
<Nighthawk``> לא יודע איך להסביר הם קוראים באופן מוזר..
<Nighthawk``> מקווה שיהיה בסדר
<Nighthawk``> ודור למה אומרים שאין וירוסים בלינוקס
<Nighthawk``> תמיד אפשר לבנות וירוס
<Nighthawk``> רק כמובן צריכים לתת לו גישת ריצה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ענית לעצמך
<Nighthawk``> אם אני מוריד קובץ מהאינטרנט אין לו שום גישת הפעלה הוא יורד למחשב שלי ללא שום גישות נכון?
<Nighthawk``> דור ?
<asw3_> אין לו גישת הפעלה למרות שאתה יכול לתת לו גישת הפעלה
<asw3_> :-D
<Ddorda> asw3_: כן
<Ddorda> כבררת מחדל אין לו
<Ddorda> אלא אם כן הוא בתוך tar.gz
<Ddorda> שזה מארז ששומר על הרשאות
<Nighthawk``> tar שומר על הרשאות נחמדדדד
<Nighthawk``> אבל זה לא מסוכן ?
<Nighthawk``> ודרך אגב דור, סגרתי בעזרת ה system monitor
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: להבא, תעשה Alt+F2 > xkill
<Ddorda> ואז תלחץ על זה עם העכבר
<Ddorda> יסדר לך עניינים טיק טק
<Nighthawk``> אין שם xkill
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אתה צריך לכתוב
<Nighthawk``> אה סטלן אני
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי תודה
<Nighthawk``> ושנייה מה עם מה ששאלתי
<Nighthawk``> שזה לא מסוכן ?
<Ddorda> מסוכן זה רק המשתמש
<Nighthawk``> זה ברור...
<Ddorda> בעיקרון אתה כמשתמש חכם לא מקמפל דברים שאתה לא יודע מאיפה הם, נכון?
<Nighthawk``> כן כמובן
<Nighthawk``> אקדחים לא הורגים אנשים, אנשים הורגים אנשים
<Nighthawk``> מממ דור תגיד לי
<Nighthawk``> המחשב שומר כלומר המערכת הפעלה שומרת אצלה
<Nighthawk``> את הרשימת גישות לא ?
<Nighthawk``> לא משנה :)
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אתה רוצה לראות את רשימת הגישות של כל הקבצים במחשב?
<Nighthawk``> מממ לא לא משנה :)
<trew__> zvu
<trew__> vnjac xhho krbsr
<trew__> khkv yuc jcrho
<trew__> לילה טוב חברים
<Ddorda> trew__: לילט
<trew__> המון הצלחות
<Nighthawk``> דור אפשר לראות גישות בטרמינל ע"H
<Nighthawk``> ls -משהו
<Nighthawk``> לא ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כן
<Ddorda> ls -l
<Nighthawk``> יש מדריך שמסביר מה כל אחד מהגישות עושות או איך משנים אותם ?
<Ddorda> המון
<Ddorda> !g permissions
<Hoborg> Filesystem permissions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions
<Ddorda> !g linux permissions
<Hoborg> Linux permissions - http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<Ddorda> וכו'
<Nighthawk``> תאמין לי
<Nighthawk``> עוד חצי שנה
<Nighthawk``> אני אסביר לך דברים
<Nighthawk``> דור אפשר לתת לקובץ גישה לכתוב אבל לא לקרוא ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> כמו גם ההפך
<Ddorda> אתה יכולך גם לתת לאנשים מסוימים רק לכתוב ולאנשים מסוימים רק לקרוא
<Ddorda> או להריץ לי אפשרות לקרוא או לכתוב
<Ddorda> כל מני וריאציות :)
<Ddorda> וזה משתלב גם עם נושא הקבוצות
<Ddorda> לתת לקבוצה הרשאות
<Ddorda> ואז לשים משתמש בקבוצה הזאת
<Nighthawk``> מגניב ממש
<Nighthawk``> אפשר לשים משתמש על כמה קבוצות ?
<Ddorda> לשייך משתמש לכמה קבוצות? בטח
<Ddorda> זה נשמע לך לא הגיוני?
<Ddorda> אתה לא יכול להיות גם צמחוני וגם שחקן כדורגל?
<Nighthawk``> לי הכל נראה הגיוני
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Ddorda> אל תשכח לכתוב ערכים בוויקי כשאתה לומד!
<Nighthawk``> שאלה נוספת, אם לא נקבע אחרת, בעלים של קובץ זה זה שיצר אותו ?
<Ddorda> זה גם ישמש אותך בעתיד שתעזור למתחילים כמו שאני עושה :)
<Ddorda> אכן
<Ddorda> .wiki
<Hoborg> http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Nighthawk``> אני קורא בגוגלים :)
<Nighthawk``> ושואל דברים כדי לחדד לגמרי את הדברים
<Nighthawk``> אתה פה על תקן מחדד
<Ddorda> מחדד זה תמיד טוב
<Nighthawk``> שאל  אותי שאלה על הרשאות, אם זה פקודות או הבנה
<Nighthawk``> תראה איזה סוסון אני..
<Ddorda> זה אומר שמי שעובר אותי יוצא שםיץ
<Ddorda> שפיץ*
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח טובבבבב
<Ddorda> טוב
<Ddorda> זזתי לישון
<Nighthawk``> שניונת
<Nighthawk``> שאלה אחרונה ?
<Nighthawk``> טוב הלכת בטח לישון, לילה טוב..
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ?
<Ddorda> gus kt
<Ddorda> עוד לא הלכתי
<Nighthawk``> לא לא משנה, אני קורא על זה בגוגל
<Nighthawk``> יאלה לך לישון
<Nighthawk``> :)
<serfus> הוכרז השם של אובונטו 11.10!
<serfus> Oneiric Ocelot
<serfus> :)
<Shualdon> ראיתי
<Shualdon> איך מתרגמים אותו?
<Shualdon> אוצלוט חלומי?
<serfus> משהו בסגנון
<serfus> אוצולוט זה שם נורא
<serfus> הוא יבריח אנשים
<serfus> וחלומי זה נשמע טוב
<serfus> אבל
<Shualdon> נמר ננסי?
<serfus> בתרגום הוא מקבל משמעות אחרת
<serfus> בוויקיפדיה האנגלית יש שמות יפים יותר
<serfus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocelot
<serfus> אבל אני מניח שנשאר עם אוצולוט
 * serfus feeding.....
<serfus> אופס :)
<Shualdon> breast feeding?
<serfus> Shualdon, אמנם אני צעיר אבל עברתי את התקופה הזאת
<Ddorda> היי אנשים
<Ddorda> Elihaii: היי אליחי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<Elihaii> וואלה אש..
<Elihaii> מה איתך כפרה?
<Elihaii> שומע אחי?
<Ddorda> אחלה
<Elihaii> רציתי משהו ממך אחי
<Elihaii> וגם קצת להיות פה וסתם..
<Elihaii> יש בווינדוס אפשרות לשלוט על הווליום של הקול..
<Elihaii> כאילו להוריד עוצמה וזה
<Elihaii> יש תאפשרות?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: באובונטו?
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> חייב להיות לא.
<Ddorda> ברור
<Ddorda> יש לך סמל בפאנל למעלה
<Ddorda> של רמקול כזה
<Elihaii> לא אין,
<Elihaii> אני באובנטו 10.4
<Ddorda> בכל זאת יש
<Elihaii> יש איזו תוכנה שתראה למעלה כמו סמל של עוצמה?
<alon> שלום לכולם, שאלה קצרה, הרגע סיימתי להתקין אובונטו ורציתי לדעת  האם אני זקוק לחבילת קודקים או נגן כדוגמת K lite
<Elihaii> לדעתי לא,
<Elihaii> תלוי למה צורך השימוש היומי שלך
<Elihaii> אבל יש פה מישהו מקצועי יותר לתת תשובות
<Elihaii> דור.
<Ddorda> alon: כמובן שצריך קודקים
<alon> על איזו תוכנה אתה ממליץ VLC ?
<Ddorda> כדי להתקין את כל מה שאי פעם תצטרך באובונטו
<Ddorda> לך למרכז התכנות של אובונטו
<Elihaii> שאלה, מור.
<Elihaii> תראה משהו מוזר אני ישלח לך פה תמונה
<Ddorda> alon: ותחפש שם ubuntu restricted extras
<alon> בגדול כל מה שאני צריך לגבי מולטמדיה וכללי לפתוח את מרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> alon: כל מה שאתה צריך אי פעם להתקין, תעשה דרך מרכז התכנות
<alon> הבנתי
<Elihaii> מור
<alon> ולסיום, לגבי דייברים, יש צורך , או שבאובונטו קיים מאגר דייברים
<Elihaii> נראה לי שיש.
<Ddorda> alon: באובונטו הכל במאגר
<Ddorda> אתה עוזב את הדיסקים :P
<Elihaii> מור
<Elihaii> דור
<Elihaii> סליחה
<Elihaii> חח
<Elihaii> דור שומע בוא לפרטי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: הממ... לא
<Elihaii> למה לא?
<alon> מעולה ותודה רבה על העזרה, דרך אגב, אני מעוניין ללמוד על המערכת , מאפס
<Ddorda> Elihaii: כי אני לא עוזר בפרטי, בפעם האלף
<Elihaii> טוב תראה תתמונה
<Ddorda> alon: זה לא כזה מסובך, אבל זה דורש חשיבה אחרת
<Elihaii> http://up351.siz.co.il/up1/gnm2wnchntto.png
<Elihaii> כנס אליה רגע
<alon> אני מעוניין ללמוד על המערכת מאפס, אתה יכול לתת לי כיוון
<Ddorda> alon: הממ.. איך אתה באנגלית?
<alon> 5 יחידות
<alon> no problem just bring it
<Ddorda> זה לא אומר הרבה, אני אני אקח את זה כמבין :P
<Ddorda> alon: אין לי משהו ספציפי, אני אלמד אותך איך ללמוד
<alon> תודה רבה :)
<Ddorda> קודם־כל, לכל תכנה יש manual
<Ddorda> כלומר שכשאתה רוצה להבין איך תכנה עובדת
<alon> כן
<Ddorda> אתה תמיכ יכול לכתוב במסוף
<alon> בדיוק
<Ddorda> man <app>
<Ddorda> וכדי לצאת ממנו תעשה q
<Ddorda> משהו שחשוב להכיר בלינוקס זה איך המערכת קבצים עובדת
<alon> איך אני נכנס למסוף ?
<Elihaii> דור
<alon> (סליחה על הבורות)
<Ddorda> alon: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Elihaii> ישומים>עזרים>מסוף. בעברית כמובן.
<Ddorda> alon: אין שום בעיה, בשביל זה אתה שואל :)
<Elihaii> מור אתה יכול לעזור לי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ראיתי, מה עם זה?
<Elihaii> אני רוצה כמו בהתחלה הריבועים האלו שמאפשרים חלונות, אני רוצה שהסל מחזור יהיה לפנייהם
<Elihaii> ואני לא מצליח להזיז אותו לפנייהם
<Elihaii> אה לא משנה
<Elihaii> הצלחתי
<Elihaii> עשיתי בטל נעילת לוח
<Elihaii> עוד דבר חדש שלמדתי!!
<Ddorda> alon: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Ddorda> Elihaii: יפה יפה :)
<Elihaii> דרך אגב, אפרופו לנושא שלכם, איך בעצם עובדת מערכת הקבצים?
<Ddorda> alon: אגב, אתה מוזמן להישאר לשבת בערוץ גם כשאתה לא נמצא או גם אם אין לך שאלה
<Ddorda> יש פה פעילות גם מעבר לשאלות תשןובות
<alon> Drorda הבאתי לי מדריך פקודות למסוף ?
<Ddorda> alon: לא, הבאתי לך מדריך על מערכת הקבצים של לינוק
<Ddorda> לינוקס
<Ddorda> המסוף זה פשוט מאוד
<Ddorda> כל פקודה זה בעצם תוכנה
<Elihaii> מור אז למה אמרת לי ללמוד על הפקודות 1# bash
<Elihaii> 2# iptables
<Elihaii> כהתחלה,
<Ddorda> Elihaii: לא, אמרתי שעם זה אתה מסודר בלינוקס :)
<Elihaii> למה דווקא מיפה, ולא כמערכת הקבצים.
<Elihaii> מזה מסודר מבחינתך?
<Elihaii> חשבתי שהמלצת לי ללמוד מהם. ומזה מסודר מבחינתך?
<alon> יש ספרים שאתם ממליצים לי לקרוא ?
<alon> או לחלופין מדריכי רשת ?
<Ddorda> alon: מה ששלחתי לך מומלץ מאוד
<Ddorda> וכמובן, גוגל :)
<Elihaii> שאלה, כבנאדם מתחיל במערכת לינוקס, מה אתה ממליץ ללמוד?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: מסודר.. זה מסודר
<Ddorda> Elihaii: להתקין תכנות, סביבות עבודה
<Ddorda> להכיר את המסוף
<Elihaii> ומי מה אתה ממליץ להתחיל
<Elihaii> עכשיו יושב על המחשב
<alon> מצטרץ לשאלה ^
<Elihaii> מי מה להתחיל
<Ddorda> לפי הסדר שאמרתי
<alon> ^
<Ddorda> קודם תלמד להתקין תכנות, בלי זה אי אפשר להסתדר במערכת
<Ddorda> זה מאוד פשוט
<alon> אוקי זה אחד
<Elihaii> תוכנות?
<Ddorda> אחרי זה, תכיר קצת את הסביבת עבודה שאתה עובד בה, אם זה מעניין אותך תנסה עוד סביבות
<Elihaii> דרך מסוף או דרך המרכז?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: גם וגם, זה משנה?
<Elihaii> מזה תכנות?
<Ddorda> תֹכנות
<alon> כשאתה מדבר על סביבת עבודה , אתה מתכוון למערכת ההפעלה  ?
<Ddorda> alon: לא
<Ddorda> אני אסביר
<Elihaii> מזה תכנות באובנטו
<Ddorda> בווינדוז, אתה עובד רק עם סביבת עבודה אחת
<Elihaii> איך לממש את זה
<alon> אתה מדבר על מסוף הפקודה ועל GUI ?
<Elihaii> מאיזה כלים להתחיל
<Ddorda> למשל win32 ב־Windows98
<Ddorda> אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> alon: אני מסביר
<alon> כן סליחה אני מקשיב
<Ddorda> מאוד קשה להבין את זה עד שלא מנסים
<Elihaii> איזה כלים להתחיל אחי? שאנחנו יושבים על המחשב.
<Ddorda> בלינוקס, יש לך את חופש הבחירה
<Elihaii> כן, צודק מאוד!
<Ddorda> תעשה מה שבא לך, אתה רוצה לעבוד עם הסביבה הקיימת או עם אחרת
<Ddorda> הסביבה, זה פשוט כל מה שאתה רואה במחשב
<Ddorda> יש סביבה גראפית
<Elihaii> אני לא ממש הבנתי, מה הכוונה "סביבה.
<alon> מצטרף לשאלה ^
<Elihaii> יישומים? פקודות,?
<Ddorda> שזה GUI
<alon> שזה מנשק המשתמש
<Ddorda> אני מנסה להסביר אבל זה לא פשוט
<Ddorda> alon: כן
<alon> ואת מסוף הפקודה שזה לחוד
<Ddorda> עכשיו תחשוב שבלינוק יש כמה סוגים של מנשקי משתמשים
<alon> והם ?
<Elihaii> אוכל לדעת מזהGUI
<Ddorda> alon: הסביבה הטקסטואלית מכונה בלינוקס CLI
<Ddorda> Command Line Interface
<alon> שזה המסוף ?
<Ddorda> כן
<alon> אחלה
<alon> ויש את סביבת ה- GUI ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> עכשיו
<Ddorda> יש לא רק סביבה אחת
<alon> כמה יש סך הכל ?
<Ddorda> מה שמגיע עם אובונטו נקרא GNOME
<Elihaii> חבל שאין הרצאות בחינם של אובנטו כמו שיעורי תורה. למשתמשים בוידאו. או בכללי בכיתות כאלו.
<Ddorda> עשרות אם לא מאות
<Ddorda> alon: ^
<alon> WOW
<alon> הבנתי
<Ddorda> אני למשל משתמש בסביבה גרפית מינימלית בשם Fluxbox
<Elihaii> מה אתם חושבים על הרעיון שלי?
<Ddorda> מאוד מינימלית, מאוד נוחה
<alon> ואיך אני מתוודע לסביבות העבודה הללו ?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אני בעד, אבל צריך מישהו שיעשה אך זה
<Ddorda> alon: שומע מחברים, מחפש בגוגך
<Elihaii> אוכל לדעת מזה GNOME ?
<Ddorda> הכי נפוצים הם GNOME, KDE, FXCE, LXDE
<Elihaii> אני לא בקיע באנגלית
<Ddorda> Elihaii: GNOME זה שם של סביבת עבודה
<Ddorda> שאובונטו משתמשים כבררת מחדל
<alon> יש בויקיפדיה רשימה של ההפצות של לינוקס
<Ddorda> alon: לא המלאה
<alon> הבנתי
<Ddorda> לא קרובה אפילו להיות מלאה, יש מאות אלפי הפצות
<Ddorda> למשל לאובונטו יש לא מעט תת הפצות
<Ddorda> Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<Ddorda> Ubuntu Netbook Remix, Ubuntu Server
<Elihaii> לדעתי מכל גירסאות ווינדוס, איך שאתם רואים את זה, אובונטו יותר נוחה מווינדוס, אבל כמובן באובנטו אין אפשרות להתקין תוכנות רגיל כמו בוונדוס. ולא כל תוכנה. גם בווינדוס יש חיסור רב.
<Ddorda> כל אלה הפצות מבוססות אובונטו
<alon> הבנתי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אין דבר כזה להתין תכנות רגיל
<Elihaii> אני מתכוון כנקסא
<Ddorda> יש להתקין תכנות כמו בווינדוז ויש להתקין תכנות כמו במק ויש להתקין תכנות כמו בלינוקס
<Elihaii> נקסט&
<Ddorda> Elihaii: הנקסט היחיד שעושים באובונטו זה כשמתקינים את המערכת
<Elihaii> בווינדוס זה לכ הזמן
<Ddorda> אני לא מבין איך ללחוץ על Install ולחכות שיסיים נראה לך יותר מסובך
<Elihaii> להתקין כל דבר זה לימוד
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ?!
<Elihaii> הכל מסובך בהתחלה
<Elihaii> אני למדתי על ווינדוס 5 שנים.
<Elihaii> הספיק לי
<Elihaii> עד שהכרתי תמערכת הזאת!!
<alon> Ddorda אתה משתמש ב-Fluxbox בתור מערכת ההפעלה שלך ?
<Elihaii> גם ניסיתי ווינדוס 7 הקלה ביותר!!
<Ddorda> alon: Fluxbox היא הסביבת עבודה שלי
<Ddorda> אני משתמש באובונטו
<alon> אני ממש בור...חחח
<Ddorda> alon: ככה לומדים
<alon> מה לעשות :)
<alon> בדיוק ^
<alon> :)
<Ddorda> alon: מה שמגניב בלינוקס
<Ddorda> זה שההפצות לינוקס מודולריות לגמרי
<Ddorda> כלומר, תחשוב על זה כמו לגו
<Ddorda> אתה לא אוהב את איך שהמערכת פועלת מבחינת GUI? תחליף סביבה גרפית
<Elihaii> חחח דור עוד אני יעשה הרצאות בעוד כמה שנים!! ואתה תקשיב לי חח
<Ddorda> אתה לא אוהב את מנהל החבילות? תחליף אותו
<alon> כלומר אני יכול להתקין מערכת הפעלה לדוגמה אובונטו, ולהוסיף סביבות עבודה שונות בהתאם לצרכים שלי, כדוגמת פלוקסבקס
<Ddorda> והבנת את הרעיון
<Elihaii> מזה להחליף סביבות?
<Elihaii> מה הכוונה בכך, ואיך ממשים את זה?
<Ddorda> alon: פלאקסבוקס
<Elihaii> לאן נכנסים וכו'.
<Ddorda> Elihaii: הסברתי את זה עכשיו רבע שעה
<alon> תודה על התיקון :)
<Ddorda> alon: וכן
<Elihaii> אוקי לא הבנתי.
<Elihaii> תוכל להגיד לי שוב?
<Ddorda> אני למשל עובד על נטבוק, לא רוצה כותרות, לא רוצה כפתורי יציאה וכו'
<alon> אתה צריך לחפש סביבות עבודה אלייה, יש לך את גוגל ויקיפדיה וכן הלאה
<Ddorda> אני מכיר את הקיצורים לזה וזה מספיק לי
<Ddorda> alon: אז אני משתמש בפלאקסבוקס ששוקלת כמעט כלום
<Ddorda> ולא לוקחת משאבים כמעט
<alon> בתור סביבת העבודה שלך
<Ddorda> והורדתי את כל החלק העליון
<Ddorda> כן
<Elihaii> אולי תעשה הרצאות וידאו!. אתה מבין הרבה..
<Ddorda> הורדתי את כל החלק העליון של החלונות
<Ddorda> ועכשיו החלונות תופסים לי פחות או יותר 100% מהמסך
<Ddorda> החלון נטו
<Ddorda> התכנה
<Ddorda> וכמובן במינימום משאבים :)
<alon> דרך אגב, מה השימוש שלך  במחשב ?
<Elihaii> אז דור, מי מה להתחיל במסוף ללמוד?.
<Ddorda> alon: יש לי הרבה שימושים :)
<Ddorda> Elihaii: apt-egt
<Ddorda> Elihaii: apt-get
<Ddorda> *
<Elihaii> כן אתה חושב?
<Elihaii> מיזה להתחיל?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: כן
<Elihaii> זה לא נותן לי
<Ddorda> alon: אני משתמש במחשב בתור מחברת, אני גולש באינטרנט, בונה אתרים, מפעיל שרת
<alon> יפה מאוד
<Ddorda> IM למיניו
<Elihaii> זה לא נותן לי מידע על הפקודה.
<Ddorda> Elihaii: כדי לקבל מידע על הפקודה תשתמש ב־man
<Ddorda> man apt-get
<Elihaii> אני יודע
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אז למה אתה שואל אם אתה יודע?
<Elihaii> רק שתדעו שלי זה יותר קשה
<Elihaii> ללא ידע באנגלית
<Elihaii> כל דבר לתרגם.
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אני אישית, לא הייתי מנסה להגיע רחוק בלי אנגלית
<Elihaii> אבל כבר כמה חודשים אני ללא ידע רב באנגלית ולא התייאשתי
<Elihaii> לפחות עכשיו אני מבין קצת תמערכת
<Elihaii> אני אישית כן.
<alon> שאלה אתה יכול להראות לנו את סביבת העבודה שלך  על ידי צילום מסך ?
<Ddorda> בטח
<Elihaii> מזה ללא אנגלית מבחינתך? אני יודע דברים פה ושם בסיסי באנגלית. אבל עכשיו אני לומד באינטרנט, לומד מסרטים מספרים.
<alon> תודה רבה
<Elihaii> לאט לאט, בנתיים לומד פקודות
<alon> כל הכבוד ^
<Ddorda> Elihaii: השיטה היא לא ללמוד פקודות. אתה צריך ללמוד את הגישה
<Ddorda> ואחרי זה אתה צריך רק "להכיר" פקודות
<Ddorda> ללמוד פקודה פקודה זה דבר שלא ייגמר
<Elihaii> כן, קשה יותר ללא ידע באנגלית, אבל לומד אנגלית. אז בהמשך הדרך אני לא יצטרך לתרגם בכלל.
<Ddorda> alon: אני מחכה לשאלות :)
<Elihaii> כבר פחות מילים אני מתרגם
<Ddorda> Elihaii: יפה מאוד
<Elihaii> תודה אחי
<alon> אתה יכול לתת לנו להציץ לסביבת העבודה שלך ? :)
<Ddorda> שנייה אני מעלה
<alon> תודה :)
<Ddorda> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/02cd7eoc/Workspace1_002.png
<Ddorda> vbv
<Ddorda> הנה
<Elihaii> דור אני לומד עם האתר הזה: http://www.limudanglit.co.il/
<alon> כל הכבוד ^
<alon> תמשיך כך :)
<Elihaii> כן תמשיך דור!!!
<Ddorda> Elihaii: מה להמשיך?
<Ddorda> ...?
<alon> דרך אגב Dro התמונה לא עולה לי
<Elihaii> לא יודע אלון אמר תמשיך כך כל הכבוד
<Elihaii> אז אמרתי גם
<Ddorda> alon: וואלה? מוזר
<Ddorda> יש בעיה עם אימג'שאק משום מה
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אנסה שוב
<alon> תודה רבה רבה
<Elihaii> לי עובד מעולה!@
<Ddorda> alon: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/eqgdaisg/Workspace1_002.png
<Ddorda> נסה עכשיו
<Ddorda> לי זה עובד
<alon> עובד מצוין תודה רבה
<alon> אתה מתכתב ממחשב נייד
<Ddorda> מנטבוק
<Ddorda> כן
<alon> יש לך גם מחשב נייח ?
<Ddorda> יש לי, לא בשימוש כרגע
<Ddorda> כי אין לי מקום על השולחן למסך
<alon> הבנתי :)
<Ddorda> alon: טוב, הצלחת להתקין את החבילה שאמרתי לך?
<Ddorda> אגב, תהיה מוכן, בלינוקס אתה עושה הרבה את הססמה שלך
<Ddorda> אולי זה קצת יעצבן אותך בהתחלה, אבל זה משהו שנקרא "‎אבטחה"
<Ddorda> חדשים בדרך כלל לא רגילים לזה
<Ddorda> :P
<alon> הבנתי :)
<Alon-pc2> אני מדבר המחשב השני שעליו מותקן אובונטו
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: יפה
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: אגב, אתה מוזמן להירשם לשרת הצ'אט
<Ddorda> כדי לשמור לך כינוי
<Alon-pc2> Drorda אני מדבר מהמחשב השני שעליו מותקן אובונטו
<Alon-pc2> הבנתי
<Alon-pc2> שאלה, איך אני מוריד את Fluxbox ?
<Alon-pc2> ?
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: כבר רוצה להוריד פלאקסבוקס?
<Ddorda> חכה, קודם תלמד להתקין תכנות
<Alon-pc2> Drorda כיצד להתקין את סביבת העבודה Fluxbox ?
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: מאיפה אתה רוצה להתקין, מהמסוף או ממרכז התכנות?
<Alon-pc2> ממרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> תחפש שם Fluxbox
<Ddorda> בחיפוש במרכז התכנות
<Alon-pc2> תודה רבה, דרך אגב, כיצד אני יכול לשנות את המראה של המנשק
<asw3_> הפלוקס בוקס יותר קליל מגנום או kde?
<Ddorda> asw3_: מאיזו בחינה?
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: כלומר?
<asw3_> למשל מבחינת משאבים
<Ddorda> מה אתה רוצה לשנות
<Ddorda> asw3_: מבחינת משאבים הוא הרבה יותר קליל
<Ddorda> משמעותית
<asw3_> מהירות?
<Ddorda> והוא גם שוקל רק 10 מגה
<Ddorda> טיל.
<asw3_> ומבחינת המראה הוא שונה בהרבה?
<asw3_> נגיד חוץ ממהירות ומשאבים אתה יכול למצוא יתרון בולט בפלוקס בוקס?
<Ddorda> asw3_: שונה מאוד
<Ddorda> כן, הוא מאוד גמיש
<Ddorda> והגישה שלו היא לאנשים שאוהבים מסוף ולעבוד בעיקר מהמקלדת
<asw3_> אה יש לו גם קיצורים בברירת מחדל?
<Ddorda> asw3_: כן
<Alon-pc2> Ddorda יש לי שאלה
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: שאל
<Ddorda> .dataja
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<asw3_> !g fluxbox image
<Hoborg> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- The Fluxbox Configuration HOWTO - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/fluxbox-config.xml
<Alon-pc2> אם אני מעוניין להתקין פוטושופ CS2 ברישיון , האם אני יכול להתקין את התוכנה
<Ddorda> !g flucbox screenshot
<Hoborg> .:F L U X B O X:. - Screenshots - http://old.fluxbox.org/screenshots.php
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: כן
<Ddorda> יש תכנה שמבצעת שכבת תאימות בין ווינדוז ללינוקס
<Ddorda> בשם wine
<Alon-pc2> הבנתי
<Ddorda> !g photoshop cs2 wine appdb
<Hoborg> WineHQ - Adobe Photoshop CS2 (9.0) - WineHQ - Wine Application ... - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<Alon-pc2> וניתן להוריד אותה דרך מרכז התוכנות ?
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: בטח
<Alon-pc2> תודה על האתר, הוא מראה על איזו הפצה של לינוקס התוכנה עובדת הכי טוב
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: הוא מראה תוצאות של בדיקות של אנשים
<Alon-pc2> אני חושש שלעולם לא אחזור לוינדוס
<Alon-pc2> :)
<Alon-pc2> כיף פה
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: חכה, המסיבה עוד לא התחילה
<Ddorda> ;)
<Alon-pc2> והכל קל
<Alon-pc2> הבנתי :)
<Ddorda> לא הכל קל, אתה עוד בהתחלה
<Alon-pc2> >:)
<asw3_> דור גם המסוף שלך צבוע בצבעים כאלה?
<asw3_> כל מיני צבעים?
<Ddorda> asw3_: איה?
<Ddorda> איזה?
<Elihaii> דור זה ממש קשה.. תסלח לי על ההודעה..
<asw3_> http://www.paulburgess.org/fluxbox02.png
<asw3_> משהו דומה לזה?
<Elihaii> זה הרבה לימוד.. ורצון
<asw3_> ראיתי גם כאלה שעושים לו רקע כזה עם תמונה
<Ddorda> Elihaii: מה ממש קשה?
<asw3_> כאילו תוספות נחמדות אבל מיותרות
<asw3_> אני מעדיף את המסוף שלי שחור לבן
<Ddorda> asw3_: איפה מסוף צבוע
<Ddorda> המסוף שם שקוף...
<Ddorda> אה.. בטקסט?
<Ddorda> Alon-pc2: מסתדר?
<Ddorda> התקנת את Ubuntu restricted extras?
<asw3_> גם בטקסט
<asw3_> וגם הרקע
<asw3_> זה בא ככה או שהם שינו?
<Alon-pc2>  Ubuntu restricted extras מאיפה אני מתקין ?
<Alon-pc2> ?
<Alon-pc2> חברים יש לי שאלה אחרונה
<Alon-pc2> האם אני זקוק לאנטי וירוס ?
<Alon-pc> חברים יש לי שאלה אחרונה, האם אני זקוק לאנטי וירוס באובונטו ?
<Ddorda> Alon-pc: לא
<Ddorda> Alon-pc: ולמה שאלה אחרונה?
<Ddorda> אתה מוזמן להמשיך לשאול
<Ddorda> Alon-pc: ואת ubuntu restricted extras
<Ddorda> מתקינים, ממרכז התכנות
<Interruptus> אהלן בנות
<Ddorda> Interruptus: היי בננה
<Interruptus> מה קורה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: סבבה
<Ddorda> כרגל
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<Interruptus> אוכל קש ברוטב חצץ
<Ddorda> יאמי
 * serfus just ate some koogle
<Ddorda> serfus: מה קורה?
<serfus> עשר
<serfus> מה שלומכם?
<Interruptus> הוו קוגל!!
<Interruptus> איזה מאכל אגדי
<serfus> ועוד שסב
<serfus> ועוד שסבתא מכינה
<Interruptus> טוב גנום 3 ממש אבל ממש גורם לי סבל פיזי
<serfus> עד כדי כך נורא?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> זה מרגיש כמו שילוב של וויסטה וקומפי
<serfus> lightpriest_, תגיד, אתה בכלל אוהב את החדשים של יאנגר בראדר?
<lightpriest_> serfus: כן, הם ממש טובים לדעתי... למרות שהם הפכו ללהקה, זה מעניין :)
<serfus> החומר החדש שלהם די מבאס אותי
<serfus> אני חייב להודות שזה כן כמה רמות מעל הזבל שרץ היום והם עדיין עושים משהו מיוחד אבל זה לא מתקרב לאלבומים הקודמים
<serfus> lightpriest_,  ניגנו הרבה שירים חדשים בהופעה?
<lightpriest_> הם ניגנו הרוב שירים חדשים
<lightpriest_> אבל הזמר שר ממש רע
<lightpriest_> לא יודע אם זה הוא, או איך שכיוונו באותו ערב
<lightpriest_> אבל זה היה ממש רע
<lightpriest_> חוץ מזה, המוזיקה הייתה טובה
<serfus> אני לא אוהב את הקול שלו, הוא יותר מדי מתוק וקיטשי
<sijp> שלום
<serfus> וברכה sijp
<serfus> :)
<serfus> מה הולך?
<serfus> ושוב שלום P:
<sijp> בסדר גמור... תתעלמו מ־sijp2 זה הפיצול שני
<sijp> מה נשמע?
<sijp> הפיצול שלי*
<serfus> אחלה...
<serfus> פתאום קלטתי שבבלוג OMG UBUNTU קוראים באופן קבוע למארק שאתלוורת' - הדיקטטור שלנו
<serfus> :X
<sijp> מה?
<sijp> lolz
<serfus> לא תגידו איזה אתר קטן, זה אחד מהאתרים הכי גדולים שקשורים לאובונטו
<tovenaar> זה רק אני או שיותר ויותר קשה לבטא את השמות של המהדורות מפעם לפעם?
<tovenaar> serfus: תכלס הוא סוג של דיקטטור. הוא החליט לעבור ליוניטי
<serfus> tovenaar, יש בזה משהו :D
<tovenaar> אבל נדע טוב יותר אם אחרי שיגיעו תלונות, הוא יתעלם מהבקשה לחזור לגנום או לא
<serfus> התיחסתי לשורה הראשונה
<sijp> tovenaar - אתה פשוט למדת עם הזמן לבטא את השמות... :)
<serfus> אני לא חושב שאפשר לקרוא לו דיקטטור כי זאת לא מדינה
<serfus> זה פרויקט, שהוא ממן מהכסף שלו
<Alon-> שלום חברים, יש לי שאלה קצרה, אני צריך תוכנת צריבה , יש המלצות ?
<Alon-> ?
<tovenaar> אני חייב להתוודות, הרבה על שאטלוורת' אישית אני לא יודע. אבל באופן כללי, אדם יכול להתנהל בצורה דיקטטורית גם אם הוא לא ראש מדינה. מספיק שהחלטות שהוא מבצע באופן שרירותי וחסר התחשבות בקהל ההשפעה המיידי ( נתינים, אזרחים, וכן גם משתמשים/צרכנים )
<tovenaar> gnome baker
<tovenaar> software-center : gnome-baker
<Elihaii> ?
<serfus> משהו מוזר, קיבלתי ניתוק שאני מקבל בדרך כלל כשהאינטרנט דפוק אבל הכל עבד רגיל חוץ מה IRC
<serfus> ולא הצלחתי להתחבר מחדש
<tovenaar> not only you
<tovenaar> עוד כמה שהיו ב-IRC גם
<serfus> הייתי מאשים את פרינוד, אבל זה קרה גם ברשת אחרת שאני מחובר אליה
<serfus> בו זמנית
<tovenaar> אני לא נותקתי
<serfus> ככה שאני מניח שהבעיה היא אצלי
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> דיברנו על שאתלוורת'
<serfus> אז גיליתי שהם לא מתכוונים לכך במובן רע
<serfus> כלומר, הם כן אבל זה מבוסס על זה
<serfus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benevolent_Dictator_for_Life
<serfus> אפילו הכינוי שלו ב IRC ועוד כמה מקומות הוא SABDFL
<serfus> Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life
<tovenaar> :) זה נחמד מאוד ומתאים.
<tovenaar> אני לא יודע אם קיבלת את ההודעה שלי הקודמת לגבי דיקטטורים באופן כללי
<serfus> לא קיבלתי
<tovenaar> <tovenaar> אני חייב להתוודות, הרבה על שאטלוורת' אישית אני לא יודע. אבל באופן כללי, אדם יכול להתנהל בצורה דיקטטורית גם אם הוא לא ראש מדינה. מספיק שהחלטות שהוא מבצע באופן שרירותי וחסר התחשבות בקהל ההשפעה המיידי ( נתינים, אזרחים, וכן גם משתמשים/צרכני
<tovenaar> ם )
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> אין לך מה לדאוג, זה ממש רחוק מלהיות המצב
<serfus> אני אגיד לך מה הבעיה פה
<tovenaar> עכשיו- קוד פתוח הוא מה שאני רואה המקבילה הכמעט אוטופית לחברה מתוקנת. חברה רוחבית - לא אנכית (דיקטטורית)
<serfus> אנשים שפעילים בקוד פתוח באים בגישה של חופשיות, שיוויון ודמוקרטיה
<serfus> זה לא המצב
<serfus> תמיד יהיו את אלה שהמילה שלהם או הקול שלהם שווה יותר
<tovenaar> זוהי חברה אנארכיסטית (תשכח מהמשמעות היומיומית של המילה - אני מתכוון למטאפיזית)
<serfus> האשימו את קנוניקל שאובונטו היא רק דרך בשבילם להרוויח כסף והם כביכול מנצלים את הפעילים הקהילתיים
<serfus> אבל אז אתה מבין שזה ככה בכל הפצת לינוקס
<serfus> גם כאלה שנחשבות לקהילתיות יותר
<tovenaar> בדיוק. כמובן שבפרויקטים מסוימים יש חשיבות לאדם, או קבוצה של אינדיבידואלים שיכריעו בנושאים מהותיים
<serfus> פדורה ואופן סוזה (שהם מההפצות הכי גדולות) הם בעצם רק מקום לפיתוח ו"ניצול" של האנשים שעובדים על ההפצה בהתנדבות
<serfus> שאחר כך המנהלים של ההפצה משתמשים בקוד בגרסה הקניינית שלהם
<serfus> אז הכל שאלה של איך מסתכלים על זה
<serfus> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/governance
<serfus> אם יש לך זמן
<serfus> תקרא את הקטע SABDFL
<tovenaar> אני רואה הרבה יתרונות בכך שהם הוציאו גרסאות "סגורות". אם זה מה שדוחף אותם להשקיע בהמשך פיתוח הגרסא החופשית, ודוחף קבוצות כמו יבמ ואחרים - אז שיהיה להם לבריאות
<serfus> כתוב שם בבירור ובפשטות את המצב
<serfus> אני ממש לא חושב ככה (כמו מה שכתבתי). רק נתתי נקודת מבט
<serfus> שכן קיימת
<tovenaar> קראתי
<tovenaar> זה בדיוק מה שאני התכוונתי בחברה אוטופית
<tovenaar> שימושי לא שרירותי בכוח וסמכות, אלא במצבים שבהם נדרשית הכרעה ( אין קונצנזוס).
<serfus> אכן
<Ddorda> serfus: עלה לי רעיון היום
<tovenaar> פה באמת הוא מכונה דיקטטור-מיטיב (תרגום חופשי שלי) - כי בחברה חופשית אין שליט ונשלט, מלך ונתין
<Ddorda> להתחיל מדריך בוויקי
<Ddorda> "איך מתחילים?"
<serfus> בכללי?
<serfus> Ddorda, ^
<tovenaar> אבל הוא "לוקח" על עצמו את ה"מטלה" של ההכרעה.
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> איך מתחילים באובונטו
<serfus> tovenaar, אין ספק שאם מסתכלים על המצב מנקודה אובייקטיבית מארק וקנוניקל עשו המון טוב לאובונטו וללינוקס בכלל
<serfus> למרות שהיו הרבה החלטות מנוגדות לקהילה
<serfus> Ddorda, נשמע כמו רעיון טוב
<serfus> ליישם אותו יהיה קשה יותר[
<serfus> אבל
<serfus> אני חושב שיש מספיק מדריכים טובים כדי לקחת אותם ו"לשפצר" ולהפוך אותם למדריך אחד
<serfus> כלומר, אני לא חושב שצריך להתחיל מאפס
<tovenaar> מה שיפה, זה שמוסכם שאלו שעושים את העבודה- יהיו גם אלה שיקבלו את ההחלטות.
<tovenaar> Ddorda התשובה הקצרה: LINUX MINT :)
<Ddorda> serfus: הרעיון הוא לא שיפצור מדריכים לאחד
<Ddorda> אלא לקשר לעוד מדריכים בוויקי מתוכו
<Ddorda> tovenaar: ממש... :\
<serfus> בנוסף, אם אתה כועס מספיק, תמיד אפשר לפרק את ההפצה
<serfus> לקחת את מה שאתה רוצה, ומה שלא - לא
<serfus> Ddorda, לא הבנתי את החלק השני
<tovenaar> אני הייתי מציע משהו שונה, במקום עוד מדריך, אולי הסבר קצר על שינוי התפיסה ממערכת ווינדוס לאובונטו (לינוקס בכלל)
<Ddorda> tovenaar: זה חלק מהעניין
<tovenaar> כמובן המדריכים הקיימים חשובים לא פחות
<Ddorda> אני רוצה ממש לעשות מדריך של "מה לעזאזל אני עושה כדי להתחיל להשתמש באובונטו"
<tovenaar> למשל: איפה אני מוצא תוכנות? תשובה: לא מוריד EXE
<serfus> tovenaar, יצא לי לחשוב על זה. מי שלא מוכן לשנות את התפיסה לא ישנה אותה, ומי שכן מוכן יעשה את זה גם בלי מדריך כזה
<tovenaar> אלא software center
<tovenaar> האם אני צריך להריץ CD של החומרה שקניתי כדי ל"התקין" אותה על המחשב?... וכו'
<serfus> זה רעיון נהדר
<serfus> tovenaar, עכשיו, להרים את הכפפה
<serfus> ;)
<Ddorda> אני אתחיל ואם יהיו לכם ברים להוסעיף תמיד תוכלו
<Ddorda> בכל זאת, זה ויקי
<tovenaar> בכיף.
<tovenaar> אני לא רשום עדיין בפורום :)
<serfus> tovenaar, תרשם!
<tovenaar> אני אצור לי משתמש ואוסיף רעיונות
<serfus> לי יש אורחים וארוחת ערב... להתראות :)
<tovenaar> זהו נרשמתי!
<tovenaar> בתאבון
<Ddorda> tovenaar: סחטיין
<Ddorda> מזל טוב
<tovenaar> Ddorda, תודה
<tovenaar> עכשיו אני צריך הסבר קצר איך ואיפה אני מוסיף/ עורך את הויקי בבקשה
<tovenaar> אני רואה לשונית "עדכן
<tovenaar> "
<tovenaar> חלק מהמדריכים לא תחת הוויקי של האתר אלא נמצאים בלינוקס גייד ישראל
<Ddorda> כן, לינוקס גאיד זה אתר נפרד
<Ddorda> כשהוויקי שלנו יהיה מספיק גדול לדעתי יהיה נכון להתנתק מהם
<Ddorda> tovenaar: מה אתה אומר? מה הדברים הראשונים שמשתמש צריך לדעת
<tovenaar> איפה אני מוצא תוכנות? > software center  בחר קטגוריה, קבל אינפו על התוכנה והורד בקליק את התוכנה הרצויה
<tovenaar> איך אני מתקין את המדפסת? מה לעשות עם הדיסק שבא עם החומרה? > אובנטו מזהה חומרה שמחוברת למחשב. את הדרייבר הנדרש המערכת תוריד מהמאגר ישירות. (כאן אפשר להוסיף נספח לטראבל שוטינג )
<tovenaar> לגבי תוכנות חשוב להוסיף שבניגוד לווינדוס לא מורידים קבצי EXE מהאינטרנט. ישנו מאגר של תוכנות חופשיות שנבדקו על ידי הקהילה, וניתן להוריד ולהתקין ישירות ע"י software center or sybnaptic
<tovenaar> 3. אובנטו משתמש באופן /(ליברה) אופיס עבור עריכת טקסטים, מצגות, spreadsheets. התוכנה יכולה לפתוח קבצי מיק' אופיס ולשמור באותו פורמט, או בפורמטים של חופשיים.
<Ddorda> tovenaar: רוצה לכתוב עמוד על מרכז התוכנות?
<tovenaar> ממשק למערכות חיצוניות (אי-רידר, DOK) - גם פה אין צורך בהתקנה תוכנה מיוחדת. עם חיבור המכשיר אובנטו יפתח חלון. (יש מקום להקדמה כללית אולי על הגישה של המערכת)
<tovenaar> Ddorda כן למה לא
<tovenaar> כמה מפורט זה צריך להיות?
<Ddorda> tovenaar: יש כבר עמוד על התקנה והסרת תוכנות באובונטו
<Ddorda> אבל צריך להוסיף שם את מרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> tovenaar: ועדיף שיהיה די מפורט
<Ddorda> איך מתקינים איך מסירים
<Ddorda> איך מחפשים
<tovenaar> איפה המדריך ? אני רואה התקנת חבילות תחת לינוקס גייד
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%94_%D7%95%D7%94%D7%A1%D7%A8%D7%94_%D7%A9%D7%9C_%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%AA
<Ddorda> !wiki הוספה והסרה של תוכנות
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/מאגר_תוכנה
<Ddorda> המ.. =\
<Ddorda> זה לא זה
<Ddorda> !wiki התקנה והסרה של תוכנות
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Ddorda> זהו
<tovenaar> Ddorda בסדר גמור אני אעבוד על זה
<tovenaar> אני כבר רואה תיקון קל בשורה הראשונה
<serfus> אני חושב שמה שבאמת הכי חשוב זה לגרום להם להבין את ההבדלים מווינדוס, ולהדגיש את החלופות ואיך הם עובדות
<serfus> שלא ירגישו שחסר להם דברים שהיו להם בווינדוס
<tovenaar> כן, אני חושב שיש מקום לפינה "ליטוף פסיכולוגי" או " איך עברתי ללינוקס ונשארתי בחיים"
<tovenaar> אבל ברצינות, התקנתי למשהו כמו 4 מבוגרים (50-60) אובונטו, וזה עזר לי להבין קצת מה החששות שלהם, מה חשוב להם, ואיך להרגיע. כמובן זה משתנה לפי אופי של בנאדם
<nady> xrpu
<nady> סרפוס
<Ddorda> tovenaar: אז מה החששות שלהם?
<tovenaar> כמו של הרבה בני-אדם: שינוי
<tovenaar> אני מתכוון לכתוב הרחבה שתתייחס גם למשתמשים מנוסים. כלומר לא רק למתחילים ( יהיה גם מידע כללי)
<Ddorda> tovenaar: ברור
<nady> לילה טוב
<avi1333_> יש בעיה מסויימת במאגר העדכונים?כמה ימים שאני לא ממש מצליח להכנס
<Ddorda> avi1333_: מה אתה מקבל כשאתה מנסה לעדכן?
<avi1333_> שההתחברות למאגר כשלה...
<avi1333_> יש לי גם סמל של התראה למעלה שאומר לי לעשות בדיקה אחר עדכונים
<avi1333_> השגיאה שאני מקבל שאני מנסה לעדכן:ארע כשל בנעילת מנהל החבילות
<avi1333_> Ddorda ^
<Ddorda> avi1333_: תנסה במסוף
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה אני אנסה:)
<avi1333_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577130/
<avi1333_> זה השגיאה שמופיעה במסוף^
<serfus> avi1333_, תבדוק טוב ששום תוכנה שקשורה למנהל החבילות רצה לך ברקע
<serfus> בלינוקס, הוא לא נותן ל2 מנהלי חבילות לרוץ בו זמנית. זה מונע היתקליות אפשריות
<avi1333_> כן אבל אין עוד תוכנה שמופעלת ברקע זה מה שמוזר לי:S
<serfus> avi1333_, אתה בעברית?
<avi1333_> לצערי עדיין כן:S
<serfus> תכנס למנטר המערכת
<serfus> אתה יודע איך להגיע אליו?
<avi1333_> כן ברור:D
<serfus> בעצם קודם יש משהו אחר
<serfus> תפתח מסוף
<serfus> ותכניס את הפקודה
<serfus> killall -w aptget
<avi1333_> אומר לי no procces found
<serfus> אוקי
<serfus> אז תכנס למנטר המערכת
<serfus> שם לרשימת התוכניות הרצות
<serfus> באנגלית קוראים לזה processes, בעברית אני לא בטוח
<avi1333_> אני לא מזהה תוכנה שמצב אקטיב שקשורה למנהל החבילות:S
<serfus> שם תעבור על הרשימה ותחפש apt-get או dpkg
<avi1333_> שאני מנסה להפעיל את synaptic אני מקבל שגיאה שכבר רץ אחד כזה
<serfus> תחפש את אחת המילים האלו
<serfus> או משהו דומה
<avi1333_> לא מצאתי מילים כאלה ברשימה:S
<serfus> תנסה את הפקודה הזאת
<serfus> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<serfus> אפשר למחוק את קובץ הנעילה אבל לא כדאי לעשות את זה אם יש סיכוי שתוכנה כזאת רצה
<serfus> זה אמור להיות מפלט אחרון
<Ddorda> !wiki מדריך למשתמש המתחיל
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
<avi1333_> עכשיו הצלחתי להפעיל את כלי הsynaptic משם אפשר לעשות משהו?
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A_%D7%9C%D7%9E%D7%A9%D7%AA%D7%9E%D7%A9_%D7%94%D7%9E%D7%AA%D7%97%D7%99%D7%9C
<Ddorda> תעיפו מבט
<Ddorda> :)
<serfus> avi1333_, הצלחת להפעיל איך?
<avi1333_> הייה פשוט תהליך שלו פתוח עם הודעת שגיאה
<avi1333_> אבל עדיין אני לא מצליח לעדכן
<avi1333_> הוא נותן לי את הודעה השגיאה שהדבקתי קודם בפסטבין
<serfus> ועכשיו הכל עובד בסדר?
<avi1333_> העדכונים עדיין לא עובדים:S
<serfus> הרצת את זה
<serfus> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<serfus> <
<serfus> ?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: מנהל העדכונים פתוח ברקע במקרה?
<avi1333_> לא
<avi1333_> serfus כן הרצתי את זה
<avi1333_> הוא לא כתב לי כלום
<serfus> סינפטיק פתוח עכשיו?
<avi1333_> לא הוא סגור...
<avi1333_> שאני מנסה לעדכן עדייין אותו הודעה דגיאה הוא אומר כאילו הסינפטיק פתוח
<avi1333_> זה מה שרשום ב"פרטים":The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get.
<avi1333_> sefrus ^
<serfus> שניה, אני לא מכיר את ההודעה הזאת
<avi1333_> כן גם לי זה חדש הדבר הזה...
<serfus> תשמע רעיון
<serfus> כנס לסינפטיק
<serfus> ותלחץ על "תקן חבילות שבורות"
<serfus> או משהו בסגנון
<avi1333_> אוקיי הוא אומר שסיים בהצלחה
<avi1333_> שניה נבדוק...
<avi1333_> עדיין:S
<avi1333_> יכול להיות שמשהו השתבש בכתובת של האינדקס?
<serfus> לא חושב
<serfus> הרגע קראתי שמישהו שהיה לו את זה עשה ריבוט והכל עבד בסדר
<serfus> אבל תן לי לפשפש באינטרנט עוד כמה דקות ואם אני לא אמצא אז תעשה ריבוט
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי
<avi1333_> תודה רבה על העזרה:)
<serfus> avi1333_, תנסה את זה
<serfus> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<serfus> אז תעשה
<serfus> sudo apt-get update
<avi1333_> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Is a directory
<avi1333_> :S
<avi1333_> sudo: apt-gat: command not found
<serfus> apt-get
<avi1333_> אה חחח רשמתי עם שגיאה
<serfus> כתבת בטעות a
<serfus> :P
<avi1333_> אבל שאני עושה טוב הוא רושם לי את ההודעת שגאה שהדבקתי קודם בפטסבין
<avi1333_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577130/
<serfus> טוב, אני לא מוצא עוד משהו
<serfus> אם למישהו פה אין רעיון אחר
<serfus> אני מציע לך לעשות ריסט למחשב ולקוות לטוב
<avi1333_> סבבה אני אנסה,תודה רבה על כל העזרה:)
<serfus> זה הפתרון שמצאתי במספר מקומות באינטרנט
<serfus> בכיף ")
<serfus> :)
<avi1333_> עושה ריסט BRB
<avi1333_> לבנתיים נראה לי הצליח עכשיו זה מעדכן:)
<avi1333_> תודה רבה:)
<serfus> יופי :)
<Ddorda> liel: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 2 days, 23:05:19
<avi1333_> מסיבה לא מובנת הוא מבקש עכשיו בעדוכנים את הדיסק של lts 10.04
<avi1333_> ואני בכלל עם גרסא 10.10
<avi1333_> :S
<Ddorda> avi1333_: תראה את השגיאה
<avi1333_> עכשיו את השגיאה שהייתה קודם,פשוט עשיתי לו בדיקת עדכונים הוא טען הרבה דברים ועכשיו הוא מבקש את הדיסק LTS 10.04
<avi1333_> להביא לו את הדיסק?
<avi1333_> *עכשיו אין את השגאה שהייתה קודם
<tovenaar> יכול להיות שאני סתם קופץ, אבל נראה לי שזו שגיאה שמתקבלת כשאחת מהתוכנות להורדה פועלת (סינפטיק למשל)
<tovenaar> (אבל לא קראתי את כל הדיון- יכול להיות שאין קשר)
<avi1333_> tovenaar אך אין תוכנה כזאותי פועלת,ד"א הבעיה שקודם הייתה שהוא רשם שייש לו בעייה לעדכן נפתרה
<avi1333_> עכשיו הבעיה היא שאני עושה לו בדוק עדכונים הוא רוצה דיסק של 10.04
<Ddorda> avi1333_: לא
<Ddorda> avi1333_: אל תשים דיסק
<avi1333_> כאילו הדיסק הוא כחלק ממאגי המידע אותם הוא בודק...
<Ddorda> תיכנס למנהל המאגרים
<Ddorda> נכנסת?
<avi1333_> כן
<Ddorda> יש שם מקום שמסומן CD ROM משהו
<Ddorda> תוריד מזה את הסימון
<avi1333_> אין וי שם
<avi1333_> ז"א אין ממה להוריד את הסימון כי הוא כבד הורד
<avi1333_> ומה שייש שם זה 10.10 ולא 10.04
<avi1333_> ד"א איפה שבדקתי זה ב"מקורות תונ
<avi1333_> *"מקורות תוכנה"
<Ddorda> לך למסוף רגע
<Ddorda> תעשה ככה
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get update > update.log
<Ddorda> ואז תעלה לפייסטבין את הלוג
<avi1333_> סבבה
<avi1333_> בינתיים עדיין הוא מכין את הלוג....
<avi1333_> אמור לקחת לו כזה הרבה זמן?
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> avi1333_: לא
<Ddorda> דקה בערך
<Ddorda> nady: ?
<avi1333_> שניה ננסה מחדש
<nady> לילה טוב
<liel> Ddorda: הכול בסדר
<avi1333_> הוא נותן לי עכשיו את השגיאה שהדבקתי קודם בפאסטבין....
<nady> ההתקנה ששלחת לי יכול להיות שזה בספרות קטנות
<avi1333_> Ddorda^
<trew_> יאמ יאמ
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<avi1333_> trew_ מה קורה?
<trew_> avi1333_: הכל טוב
<trew_> הכל הכל
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<avi1333_> ב"ה :)
<trew_> וטוב שכך
<avi1333_> ב"ה אחי חזרתי קצת לישיבה:)
<avi1333_> עכשיו ספצפית אני בבית....
<trew_> יפה
<trew_> מה זה חזרת עד סוף זמן חורף?
<avi1333_> איך מתקדם עם הבלנדר?
<avi1333_> חזרתי עד סיום המסלול...
<trew_> מעולה אני כבר מקבל עבודות קטנות
<trew_> ואוו יפה
<avi1333_> אני בעיקרון בזמן הצבא אבל על פרופיל 24:S
<avi1333_> ביולי גם השיעור שלי יחזור:)
<avi1333_> וואלה יפה אחי תתחיל להכניס מזה כסף:)
<avi1333_> איזה סוג של עבודות אתה מקבל?
<trew_> כרגע אני עושה את אדני המשכן למישהי שרוצה
<trew_> היא רוצה את זה בזהב כסף ונחושת
<avi1333_> פששש יפה אחי נשמע פרוייקט מורכב...
<trew_> אז אני כבר יום שלם מתחרבש באיך להוציא זהב טוב
<avi1333_> אני מניח שייש כבר מספר עיבודים כאלה אפשר לנסות ללמוד משיטת העבודה שלהם....
<avi1333_> ד"א יש התקדמות עם המדריכים?
<avi1333_> אולי נוריד כמה מדריכים למחשב ונשב על זה קצת....
<trew_> בדיוק עכשיו אני מדבר עם זה שכותב
<trew_> יש מדריך ממש לפני יציאה
<trew_> רק נשאר לעצב אותו שיהיה נעים לעין
<trew_> כי יש שם הרבה מידע
<avi1333_> אה מצויין:) המדריכים שלו כתובים בצורה נורא ברורה:)
<trew_> נכון
<avi1333_> אולי כדאי אפילו להכין גם pdf שלו....
<trew_> אפילו אני מוצא את עצמי לומד
<trew_> דבר או שתיים בקטנה
<avi1333_> וואלה יפה אחי:)
<avi1333_> תמיד יש מה ללמוד:)
<trew_> נכון
<avi1333_> ד"א עוד חבר שלי המליץ לי המקום הזה בבני ברק...
<trew_> ומי בכלל מדבר על מנוע יפה ריי או לוקס רנדר
<avi1333_> למרות שהוא ספציפי במקום אחר שמה אומר שהרמה במקום שהוא לומד נמוכה
<trew_> עכשיו אני לומד אינדיזיין עם עדי רביד
<trew_> שהוא המסטר בארץ של אינדיזיין
<avi1333_> פשששש יפה אחי
<avi1333_> שיעור פרטי?
<trew_> לא כיתת לימוד
<trew_> אבל הוא מסביר ממש טוב
<trew_> ויש לו טון ידע
<trew_> החל מביטויים רגוליים ועד התכנות של התוכנה
<avi1333_> אינדזיין זה גם תוכנה לתלת מימד?
<trew_> למען האמת הוא שכיר של אדובי ל-QA ורשימת טו דו
<trew_> לא זאת תוכנה לעיצוב וניהול טקסט
<avi1333_> אה ידעתי שמוכר לי....זה יענו לפליירים?
<trew_> לעיצוב ספרים ועימוד ולכל דבר שיש בו יותר משתי דפי טקסט
<trew_> בעולם החופשי החלופה שלה זה סקריבאס
<avi1333_> יפה , הוא מלמד גם איך להוציא את זה לדפוס?
<trew_> שבאופן אישי לא תמכה לי אף פעם בעברית אז לא יכלתי בדוק אותה טוב
<trew_> אבל זה בעיה אישית שלי לפי מה שבדקתי
<trew_> כן לומדים גם הבאה לדפוס וגם עיצוב
<avi1333_> בגדול בעיות של עברית בתוכנות עיצוב למיניהים זה כבר דבר רגיל:(
<avi1333_> אה יפה:)
<trew_> זה מציג ריבועים במקום טקסט
<avi1333_> :S אי אפשר להשתמש ביוניקוד?
<trew_> לא מצאתי איפה להגדיר את זה אני חושב
<trew_> זה היה דיי מזמן
<trew_> אני עכשיו על אובונטו אז אני אבדוק את זה שוב
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב כבר למדת על התוכנה של אדובי אז כרגע תתמקד בתוכנה הזאות
<trew_> בעיקרון החלום שלי זה לעבוד על כלים פתוחים
<trew_> אני מחכה שגימפ ישכתבו כבר את התוכנה שלהם
<trew_> ואז הכל יבוא בשלום ולPS תהיה מתחרה אמיתית
<avi1333_> כן לgimp יש עוד על מה לעבוד אבל בהחלט הם בקרוב יהיהו מתחרים רציניים לps
<trew_> בלנדר בנויה פשוט טוב עם הקהילה שלה
<trew_> שמע קטע למה אני אוהב תוכנה פתוחה
<trew_> לפני כמה ימם שיחררו בתוכנת מאיה אפשרות חדשה לשליטה על מהירות האנימציה
<Ddorda> !g starcraft wineappdb
<Hoborg> WineHQ - StarCraft I Retail CD/DVD - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<trew_> יומיים אחר כך זה היה כבר בבלנדר
<avi1333_> חחחח חזקקק
<avi1333_> חחחחח זה מצא הורדה לסטארקראפט...
<avishai> ‏שלום
<trew_> היי
<trew_> avi1333_: הנה תראה בלינק
<trew_> יש בהכרזה הראשונה שם את זה
<trew_> http://www.blendernation.com/
<avi1333_> הוידאו שם לא עובד לי...אבל בהחלט נשמע דבר נחמד שמקל את העבודה
<trew_> avi1333_: אתה ברימון נכון?
<trew_> הם חוסמים את וימאו
<trew_> הבעיה שי איתם זה שרוב המידע על בלנדר נמצא שם
<avi1333_> האמת לא אני בבזק בין לאומי...אבל אני פה עם האובנטו ויש בעיות עפ הפלאש...
<Rodensky>  חבר'ה, ריפרפתי עכשיו במה שפספסתי ורציתי להתייחס לבעיות עם מנהל העדכונים
<Rodensky> בימים האחרונים יש לי אותן בעיות
<Rodensky> יש בעיות כלשהן בשרתים של העדכונים
<avi1333_> אתה עובד עם רימון?בעיקרון אתה יכול להגיש בקשה שייפתחו לך את הדברים האלה
<Rodensky> מצאתי שיש עוד משתמשים שיש להם אותה שגיאה
<avi1333_> הבנתי שהם די מהר מתייחסים למיילים
<trew_> הם נעל במיילים ובטלפון עוד יותר
<avi1333_> כן רודנסקי הבעיות האלה יש אותם גם לי...:S
<trew_> Rodensky: גם לי יש בעיה
<trew_> אני לא מצליח להתקין כלום
<Rodensky> כן זה ככה בימים האחרונים
<avi1333_> עכשיו הבעיות הסתדרו לי אבל משום מה הוא מבקש דיסק עכשיו בעדוכנים
<Rodensky> לקח לי כמה ימים והמון נסיונות עד שהצלחתי להתקין עדכונים
<trew_> avi1333_: מוזר שלא עובד לך
<avi1333_> הצלחתי להתקין עדכונים אבל שעשיתי לו עכשיו שוב לרענן את רשימת העדכונים הוא מבקש ממני דיסק של 10.04:S
<trew_> אני לא מצליח להתקין כלום
<trew_> ולכן אני עכשיו על ווינדוס
<trew_> כי אני צריך לעבוד על בלנדר ואני לא יכל להתקין אותו
<trew_> חסרות לי חבילות כלשהם
<Rodensky> כנ"ל
<trew_> כמו פייתון 3.1
<Rodensky> לא יכולתי לעדכן ולהתקין דברים כמה ימים
<Rodensky> עבדתי על הנטבוק עם ווינדוס
<avi1333_> לגבי התקנות לא בדקתי...
<avi1333_> אבל עדכונים בהחלט יש בעיות...
<trew_> בדקי תראי
<avi1333_> trew_ כן גם לי יש בעיה בתוכנות:S
<avi1333_> אז מישהו יודע מה נסגר בקהילת האובנטו העולמית אומריפם משהו?
<trew_> מה אמור להיות שם?
<avi1333_> הם אמורים להגיד משהו על התקלה במידה וזה משהו כללי
<trew_> נכון
<avi1333_> אתה יודע לפחות שנדע שהם מודעים לזה ומטפלים בזה....
<trew_> לא שאני יודע משהו
<avi1333_> :S
<avi1333_> הבעיה הזאות כבר מופיע לי בערך שבוע....
<trew_> המחשב שלי עובר תקופה קשה עכשיו
<avi1333_> המחשב הנייח שלי כבר גוסס לגמרי....:Sעברתי לעבודה רק מהנייד
<trew_> הוא מרנדר בגדלים של 4000X3200 פקסלים
<trew_> כבר יומיים
<avi1333_> :O
<avi1333_> טחנת לו את הצורה:S
<trew_> מה קרה שיעבוד קצת הבטלן
<avi1333_> האמת אבל שזה לא כזה גדול לא אמור לקחת לו כזה הרבה זמן.....
<trew_> נכון
<trew_> רק שיש שם גם השתקפויות וגם תאורת HDRI וגם OA
<avi1333_> אבל אצלי המחשב פשוט נתקע עם אני מנסה לערוך תמונות בגודל כזה
<avi1333_> אה חחחחחח
<trew_> שזה מה זה חיים משוגעים
<avi1333_> נראה לי כדאי שתקנה סוס עבודה לעבודות כאלה....
<trew_> יש לי I5
<trew_> אני חושב שאני הולך לקנות לו עוד 4GB זיכרון
<avi1333_> תקנה I7 K אתה יודע עם מכפלה פתוחה,קנה מערכת קירור מים ותעשה לו oc רצחני
<avi1333_> :D
<trew_> הייתי עושה
<trew_> אבל זה רעש ובלאגן שלא מתיד משתלם יחסית לכסף אוזניים
<trew_> תמיד*
<avi1333_> אחחח עם הייה לי כמה אלפים טובים להשקיע על מחשב.....
<avi1333_> *אם
<trew_> אז שיעבוד קצת בלילה
<avi1333_> כן זה באמת הרבה רעש...
<avi1333_> אבל מערכת קירור במים אמורה להיות שקטה יחסית לא?
<trew_> וכשאני קם לילד שצורח הלילה אני יחליף אותו עם קובץ אחר שימשיך לרנדר
<trew_> במים נראה לי שכן
<avi1333_> חחחחחח בסוף המעבד שלו ינמס....
<trew_> את האמת שהם כבר לא ממש יקרות
<avi1333_> מה שנראה לי בדרך לקרות למחשב הנייח שלי...
<avi1333_> באמת כדאי שתנטר את הטמפ' שאתה עובד עם דברים מורכבים כאלה תבדוק שהוא סוחב...
<trew_> הוא סוחב חופשי
<trew_> רק קורס כשזה על ווינדוס
<avi1333_> Ddorda בקהילה הבינלאומית של אובנטו מודעים לבעיות שאנחנו חווים?למי צריך להודיע?
<trew_> נראה לי שזה בגלל שהמערכת לא משחררת זיכרון פנוי מיד ולכן זה כך
<avi1333_> אה חחחח טוב ווינדוס זה ווינדוס...:S
<trew_> מצד שני על לינוקס זה בכלל לא עובד כי אין לי אפשרות להתקין
<trew_> חח
<avi1333_> אבל אתה יכול להוריד מהאתר שלהם ולהתקין לא?
<trew_> נכון
<avi1333_> מהמאגרים אי אפשר להתקין כנראה ביגלל בעייה בשרתים...
<trew_> אבל חסרות לי חבילות
<nady> nv ahnfo
<nady> מה שימכם
<avi1333_> אה:S:S:Sיטוב צריך לנסות לברר מה הצפי לתיקון התקלה...
<avi1333_> יכול להיות שהמקורות שאנכנו משתמשים בהם יושבים בשרתים בארץ?
<avishai> ‏אם אתה עובד עם המראה הישראלית אז כן
<avi1333_> לא יודע עם אני עובד עם זה אבל אני אבדוק את זה....
<trew_> אני עובד עם זה
<avi1333_> אולי גם רודנסקי עם זה...
<trew_> זהו רינדור חדש
<avi1333_> זאות אומרת שאולי הבעיה היא במראה הישראלית...
<trew_> מקווה שהתוכנה לא תקרוס לי באמצע
<avi1333_> עד כמה שהבנתי בלנדר בדרך כלל לא קורסת....
<trew_> בגרסת הפיתוח יש לה את הרעים שלה
<avi1333_> אה אתה עובד גם גרסאת הבטא?
<trew_> למרות שכמות הבאגים שנשארו זה רק 80 ומשהו
<trew_> ואז גרסה יציבה
<trew_> ברור
<avi1333_> אה מצויין:)
<trew_> היא יפה ויעילה יותר גם ברינדור
<avi1333_> כן היא גם נראת פחות מאיימת מאשר 3dmax
<trew_> היא נראית יפה יותר עכשיו
<trew_> יותר ממאיה וכל שכן מתרי די מקס
<avi1333_> אני אוריד גם את גרסאת הבטא נבדוק אותה:)
<avi1333_> אולי ננסה להמשיך קצת ללמוןד
<trew_> תמשיך זה שווה
<avi1333_> אבל אני חייב לקנות מחשב נורמלי בשביל זה ,בשביל כל הרנדורים....
<trew_> יש אפשרות בגרסת הפיתוח לשלוח את הקובץ לרינדור בחוות השרתים של הקרן
<trew_> ואחרי זה אתה מקבל קובץ מוכן כבר
<avi1333_> בכללי אני גם מתכנן על מעבד core i5 אבל עם מכפלה פתוחה למרות שלא נראה לי שאעשה לו oc
<avi1333_> פששש זה באמת נשמע קטלניO
<trew_> זה באמת כזה
<avi1333_> הם מרנדרים את זה מהר?
<trew_> הם עשו עבודה ממש טובה שם
<trew_> ועדיין עושים
<trew_> כן
<trew_> אבל זה עניין של להעלות את כל הקובץ לשרתים שלהם
<avi1333_> יש להם כנראה קהילה חזקה וגם מקורות מימון טובים:D
<trew_> מהנסיון של הנט בארץ אולי שווה להריץ רינדור ביתי
<avi1333_> כמה תופס קובץ פרוג'קט ממוצע בתוכנה?
<trew_> הקהילה משלמת להם
<trew_> זה תלוי מה יש בו
<avi1333_> הצלחתי להגיע למהירות העלה של 80k....חחחח כן המצב בארץ באמת בעייתי מאוד
<trew_> בגדול האדנים שאני עכשיו עובד עליהם לא לוקלים הרבה
<trew_> הם רק איזה MB אחד
<avi1333_> אה אז זה ממש לא נורא
<trew_> וכיווץ של זיפ מוריד אותם בחצי מהגודל שלהם
<trew_> אבל אם יש לך קובץ עם הרבה פוליגונים
<trew_> זה כבר נהיה סיפור אחר לגמרי
<trew_> והמשקל ממש עולה
<avi1333_> יכול להגיע גם לעשרות ג'יגות?
<trew_> לא
<trew_> אלא אם כן יש לך הרבה זיכרון בשביל לאכלס לפני כן את הפוליגונים
<avi1333_> אה חחחח טוב זה ממש לא המצב אצלי....
<avi1333_> ד"א יש לי כונן חיצוני 2.5" אני יכול לשים עליו אובונטו ולהריץ את זה מכל מחשב בבוט?
<avi1333_> כאילו שהגראב והכול יישב על הכונן?
<avi1333_> ד"א למישהו פה יצא להתעסק עם BT4?
<serfus> avi1333_, הסתדרת בסוף?
<avi1333_> serfus מסתבר שהבעיה היא בעייה כללית שממנה סובלים מספר אנשים בקהילה
<avi1333_> רודנסקי וTREW התלוננו על בעייה דומה
<trew_> אכן
<trew_> אני אגב עם גרסה 10.10
<avi1333_> כן גם אני...
<serfus> באמת ראיתי באג כזה
<serfus> שניה אני אביא קישור
<serfus> מוזר, אני לא מוצא אותו כרגע
<serfus> מצאתי אחד דומה אבל לא זהה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה לא נורא:S
<serfus> אני אחפש עוד מחר
<avi1333_> הבעיה היא שכנראה זה ללא מעט אנשים השאלה איך מטפלים בזה?עקרונית הם היו יכולים לתקן את זה דרך עדכונים אבל ביגלל שהבעיה היא בעדכונים עצמם....:S
<serfus> כדאי למצוא אותו. כמה שיותר אנשים יאשרו את הבאג, יש יותר סיכויים לפתור אותו
<avi1333_> יכול להיות שזה בעיה ספציפית בשרת שהם צריכים לסדר
<serfus> avi1333_, אתה יכול לעדכן דרך סינפטיק?
<avi1333_> לא ניסתי,שניה ננסה
<avi1333_> פשוט לעשות סימון כל העדכונים?
<serfus> כן
<avi1333_> הוא לא מסמן לי ...
<serfus> הוא מעלה לך חלון?
<avi1333_> לא
<serfus> מה קורה שאתה לוחץ על זה?
<avi1333_> כלום הוא פשוט כותב למטה לא נבחרה אף חבילה
<serfus> תלחץ על הכפתור טען מחדש
<serfus> או משהו כזה
<serfus> סמל של חץ מעוגל
<avi1333_> נכשל בהורדת כל אינדקסי המאגרים....
<avi1333_> ניסתי גם לשנות שהוא יוריד מהשרת הראשי אבל עדיין לא עזר:S
<serfus> בחלון של מאגרי התוכנה
<serfus> הארבע הראשונים מסומנים?
<avi1333_> שניה נבדוק
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ראית שכתבתי היום בוויקי
<Ddorda> ?
<avi1333_> אכן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda כן
<avi1333_> דור ראיתי את מה שכתבת קודם בוויקי למתחילים ,בהחלט יעזור למתחילים כתוב ברמה טובה ומובנת:)
<Gargamel64> אני מחכה שיסיימו כאן כדי לדבר (לא רוצה להפריע)
<serfus> Gargamel64, אל תדאג :)
<serfus> avi1333_, יש לי רעיון
<avi1333_> כולי אוזן:)
<serfus> תכתוב את הפקודה
<serfus> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<serfus> תמחוק את כל מה שכתוב בקובץ הזה
<avi1333_> סבבה
<serfus> ותעתיק את מה שאני אתן לך
<serfus> Ddorda, אתה פה?
<Ddorda> serfus: כמובן
<serfus> Ddorda, אתה יודע שהארכיון של רשימת הדיור בלאנצ'פד מג'וברש?
<Ddorda> serfus: כן
<Ddorda> אפילו העלתי את זה לדיון פעם
<serfus> ומה יצא
<serfus> ?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda ראיתי את הערך שיצרת
<Gargamel64> כתוב ברור וטוב
<Gargamel64> לדעתי חסרה שם פסקה ממש בהתחלה על LiveCD
<Gargamel64> ואם הזכרת וירוסים שם, אז יש ערך מורחב על למה אין וירוסים בלינוקס
<Gargamel64> (שזה קצת שקר, ביננו, זה לא שאין, פשוט הם יותר נדירים מגשם בישראל)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה לא נכון
<Ddorda> יש וירוסים בלינוקס, חד וחלק
<Ddorda> אין להם שום יכולת השפעה או העברה
<Gargamel64> אם תקרא טוב תראה שהסכמתי איתך..
<Ddorda> אתה אמרת שהם נדירים, אני אומר שגם אם היו אלפים הם היו חסרי ערך
<Ddorda> כלומר, זה לא חוכמה לכתוב bash code שיעשה rm -rf /‎
<Gargamel64> לדעתי זה מזין את עצמו
<Ddorda> אתה צריך שזה גם יוכל לעבור איכשהו
<Gargamel64> זה ביצה ותרנגולת
<Ddorda> לדעתי לא. אני אסביר גם למה
<serfus> Ddorda, מה עלה בדיון? זה באג די רציני
<Gargamel64> נסה
<serfus> המיילינג ליסט לא שווה הרבה בלי ארכיון
<Ddorda> לינוקס שולטת בתחום השרתים, שזה תחום, הרבה הרבה הרבה יותר משתלם לפריצה מאשר שולחנות עבודה
<Ddorda> serfus: שצריך לעבור למיילינג ליסט אחר, אבל צריך לייבא את הנתונים
<Ddorda> או זה משה שאני זוכר בכל אופן
<Ddorda> זה נעצר איפהשהו בדיונים עם קנוניקל
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תסביר את זה שאין וירוסים להפצה הכי חזקה התחום השרתים?
<Ddorda> כאילו, תחשוב איזה מכה זה אם אתה מצליח להחדיר תולעת לשרת דואר
<serfus> Ddorda, טוב, אני אראה מה קורה עם זה
<Ddorda> זה עובר לשרתים אחרים וכו'
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: למה זה לא קורה בכל זאת?
<Gargamel64> אם אתה מדבר על שרת מיילים, אז זה שונה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא חשוב, סתם זרקתי שרת דואר
<Gargamel64> כי אין וירוסים שמפיצים את עצמם, זה ברור ועל זה אנחנו מסכימים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן, זה מה שאני אומר
<Gargamel64> והאנטי וירוסים שם זה.. למשתמשי windows..
<Gargamel64> אוי לבושה
<Ddorda> הסיבה שאין הרבה וירוסים ללינוקס זה בגלל שלא מצליחים לגרום להם להפיץ את עצמם
<Ddorda> אז למה תכתוב וירוס? לשלוח לחברים שיבדקו אם זה באמת עובד?
<Gargamel64> נכון, ולכן הם נדירים
<Ddorda> כן, אבל לא ההפך
<Ddorda> אין הרבה בגלל הקושי שלהם להתפזר, אבל זה לא שהם לא נפוצים כי יש מעט
<Ddorda> לא חשוב, זה דיון דבילי :p
<Gargamel64> אממ.. צודק, זה חד כיווני בעצם
<Ddorda> :)
<Gargamel64> הויכוח כן, הסיבות שלו לא :)
<Ddorda> אכן
<Gargamel64> אגב, קיבלתי מייל שעידכנת את הערך של התקנת תוכנות
<Gargamel64> אז אם תהית אם זה עובד, אז כן
<Gargamel64> ועל זה דיברתי
<Gargamel64> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%A1
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אני גם בעד לארגן את הערכים בקטגוריות (בטח שמת לב לזה)
<Gargamel64> זה מאוד שימושי לדעתי
<Ddorda> אני גם בעד
<Gargamel64> אם אתה קורא ערך, ורואה קטגוריות רלוונטיות למטה
<Ddorda> אני לא זוכר אם אמרתי לך את זה או לא
<Ddorda> אבל מראש לקח לי זמן להתחיל לעבוד על הוויקי כי רציתי לתכנן אותו קצת לפני שאני מתחיל לכתוב
<Gargamel64> מה בתכנון?
<dfdsf> שלום
<Gargamel64> שלום
<serfus> לילה טוב אובונטו P:
<dfdsf> אני צריך פקודה
<Gargamel64> תעמוד בשלשות
<dfdsf> מה?
<Gargamel64> ביקשת פקודה :P
<dfdsf> כן
<dfdsf> אוכל לקבל?
<Gargamel64> לא הבנת, לא חשוב
<Gargamel64> מה אתה צריך?
<dfdsf> פקודה המאפשרת כתיבה לכונן.
<dfdsf> הוא לא מאפשר גישה לעתיק קבצים לכונן וליצור תיקיה או מסמך
<Gargamel64> אז הבעיה היא של הרשאות לא?
<dfdsf> אני חושב, פתחתי כונן דרך הלייב סידי והיא אפשר להעתיק לכונן תגיבוי שלי, וליצור קובץ או תיקיה בכלל
<Gargamel64> מתוך לייב סידי אתה רוצה להעתיק לתוך הדיסק און קיא קובץ?
<dfdsf> לא
<dfdsf> עשיתי דרכו יצירת מחיצה חדשה.
<dfdsf> והיא אפשר לכתוב עליה דבר
<dfdsf> ליצור קובץ או מסמך
<Gargamel64> מחיצה על הדיסק הקשיח?
<dfdsf> הוא לא נותן תאפשרות
<dfdsf> כן
<dfdsf> קיצר יש פקודה כזאת
<dfdsf> נתנו לי פעם אותה פה
<Gargamel64> המחיצה מעוגנת?
<dfdsf> תשמע אני לא יודע דבר
<dfdsf> פשוט צריך תפקודה
<dfdsf> משהו דומה לזאת שניה נביא לך בפרטי
<Gargamel64> קצת קשה לעזור ככה
<Gargamel64> ותכתוב פה
<Gargamel64> שאם מישהו ידע, הוא יגיב
<dfdsf> "sudo chown al09:al09 /media/a255fc67-aa48-4de5-b5d9-fc9149454fa2"
<Gargamel64> ניסית דרך סייר הקבצים להיכנס למחיצה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אולי אתה יודע
<dfdsf> אני יכול להיכנס למחיצה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הרעיון שלי היה שזה באמת יהיה מסודר לפי קטגוריות
<dfdsf> דור בטוח יודע
<dfdsf> הוא נתן את זה
<dfdsf> דור
<dfdsf> זה אני
<dfdsf> אתה זוכר עזרת לי
<dfdsf> נתתה לי לא מזמן תפקודה
<dfdsf> שרשמתי לפני זה
<Ddorda> אולי דור יודע, אבל דור כותב לקובץ, משתתף בשבוע גמדים ועובד על גימוד, עובד על אתר וחצי ישן :)
<dfdsf> מה?
<Ddorda> dfdsf: תעשה ls /media
<dfdsf> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  f9a5656e-7532-41ce-985f-a90e4bab4c84
<dfdsf> ?
<Nighthawk``> דור לך לישון
<dfdsf> אז יש עזרה?
<Nighthawk``> dor what is the ssl port for this server?
<dfdsf> ?
<dfdsf> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> dfdsf: f9a5656e-7532-41ce-985f-a90e4bab4c84
<dfdsf> אוקי ו..
<Ddorda> במקום a255fc67-aa48-4de5-b5d9-fc9149454fa2
<dfdsf> זה לא עובד
<dfdsf> ניסיתי
<Ddorda> dfdsf: ls -l /media
<Ddorda> תן לי רק את השורה של f9a5656e-7532-41ce-985f-a90e4bab4c84
<dfdsf> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-03-07 23:49 f9a5656e-7532-41ce-985f-a90e4bab4c84
<Nighthawk``> ok i'm ssled :>
<Nighthawk``> how can i hide my ip?
<dfdsf> דור נתתי לך
<Ddorda> sudo chown al09:al09 /media/f9a5656e-7532-41ce-985f-a90e4bab4c84
<dfdsf> איך אתה עושה את זה?
<dfdsf> אולי תגיד לי
<asw3_> אוראל תבקש קלוק זה כמו ספופ
<asw3_> clock
<asw3_> #freenode
<dfdsf> דור אפשר תפקודה שמסוגלת להעיף את הכוננים משולחן העבודה?
<asw3_> @unaffiliated/
<dfdsf> במשגר
<Ddorda> dfdsf: שוב?
<Ddorda> לא. תסתכל בלוגים
<dfdsf> נו למה אתה רע
<dfdsf> תתן לי
<Ddorda> כי הזמן שלי יקר מדי, אני לא חוזר על זה שוב
<dfdsf> אני ירשום לי
<Ddorda> כבר שלוש פעמים הסברתי לך,
<dfdsf> בבקשה
<Ddorda>  תסתכל בלוגים
<dfdsf> אני ירשום לי את זה
<Nighthawk``> זה עולה כסף ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: לא, אבל הזמן שלי יקר
<asw3_> לא מזה irc.co.il
<asw3_> ?
<Nighthawk``> כי ראיתי donation
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<dfdsf> אני ירשום את זה במסמך
<Nighthawk``> אני הייתי בעיקר בישראל לא בעבריתנט
<Nighthawk``> בישראלנט
<asw3_> היית גם קצת בעברית
<Nighthawk``> בעבריתנט היה מישהו אחד על NightHawk
<Nighthawk``> אני תמיד הייתי בישראלנט הישן ממש
<asw3_> אה ואללה
<Nighthawk``> ובעבריתנט הייתי בניק אחר הייתי אופר בניק אחר שאני מעדיף לא להגיד אותו
<asw3_> שטויות
<asw3_> היית אז בסקריפט
<asw3_> לגבי הניק אני לא ממש זוכר
<Nighthawk``> מהה היה הניק שלך ?
<asw3_> oR
<asw3_> לא בטוח תזכור אותי
<dfdsf> דור
<Nighthawk``> רק בעבריתנט ?
<dfdsf> בבקשה אני חייב תפקודה
<dfdsf> אני ירשום אותה עכשיו
<Ddorda> dfdsf: היא כתובה בלוגים מאתמול, לא?
<asw3_> בעיקר בעברית מת
<dfdsf> לא
<asw3_> בישראל נט היתי מבקר מידי פעם
<dfdsf> נו אני לא מבין בזה
<dfdsf> בבלוגים האלו
<Ddorda> לא בלוג, לוג
<dfdsf> פה ניתן לקבל עזרה תמיד!!
<Ddorda> ההיסטוריה של הערוץ
<Ddorda> dfdsf: אם יש מי שייתן לך את העזרה, בכיף, אני עסוק עכשיו
<Ddorda> מצטער
<dfdsf> מה הבעיה להביא תפקודה לשניה אחת
<asw3_> dfdsf, פה זה לא לשכת הסעד
<Nighthawk``> whois me bitchs :>
<dfdsf> טוב תודה רבה לכם
<asw3_> נכנס בקול תרועה
<asw3_> * Nighthawk`` has quit (Changing host)
<asw3_> * Nighthawk`` (~Night@unaffiliated/nighthawk/x-5721876) has joined #ubuntu-il
<asw3_> :-D
<Nighthawk``> dfdsf, תבוא עוד 3-4 חודשים, אני כבר אהיה אשף לינוקסאי
<Nighthawk``> חצי מהויקיפדיה יהיה כתוב על ידי
<Nighthawk``> אתם יודעים ה iptables הזה ממש אדיר, חבל שבחלונות לא לקחו את אותו הדבר..
<Ddorda> איך הוא מעצבן אותי
<Ddorda> כבר 3 פעמים אותו הסיפור
<asw3_> מי זה אליחי?
<Ddorda> הוא בא, מבקש את הפקודה
<Ddorda> ויוצא
<asw3_> לול ככה אפשר לעצבן את דור
<asw3_> רשמתי לעצמי
<asw3_> :-P
<Ddorda> asw3_: תיזהר, יש לי קיצור מקשים להכניס לאייגנור
<Ddorda> :D
<asw3_> ואללה בעזרתי
<asw3_> חחחח
<asw3_> הזיכרון שלי קצר
<Gargamel64> Ddorda?
<Gargamel64> כתבתי לך למעלה כמה הערות על הערך החדש
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Ddorda> איפה
<Gargamel64> (2011-03-08 00:02:04)‬‏‬ ‪Gargamel64‬‏‬: ‫לדעתי חסרה שם פסקה ממש בהתחלה על LiveCD
<Gargamel64> ‏‪(2011-03-08 00:02:23)‬‏‬ ‪Gargamel64‬‏‬: ‫ואם הזכרת וירוסים שם, אז יש ערך מורחב על למה אין וירוסים בלינוקס
<Gargamel64> ויש שם כמה שגיאות כתיב קטנות
<Gargamel64> לא משהו רציני
<Nighthawk``> ok gn all :>
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: באמת? אני אשמח אם תגיד לי
<Ddorda> אולי השעה...
<Gargamel64> נשאלת השאלה, לשם מה מאגרי תוכנה? והתשובה לכך היא פשוטה: קודם־כל, אתם יכולים לזרוק את כל הדיקים לפח
<Gargamel64> דיסקים
<Gargamel64> "אז איפה מתקינים תוכנות?!" במחשב.
<Gargamel64> מאיפה מתקינים, או איך מתקינים :P
<Ddorda> כן, שגיאות של לילה/הקלדה
<Gargamel64> כן
<Ddorda> אגב, חשבתי על ליצור הפצת אובונטו חדשה
<Ddorda> לקרוא להנ יהודוןטו
<Gargamel64> חח
<Gargamel64> או LOL, מה שמקובל פה
<Ddorda> זה מקובל פה?
<Ddorda> :O
<Gargamel64> אני לא יודע
<Gargamel64> עכשיו כשאני חושב על זה, עדיף שיהיה ערך נוסף, של איך להתחיל בכלל
<Gargamel64> (לפני ההתקנה הכוונה)
<Ddorda> ערך התקנה
<Ddorda> זה דבר נפרד
<Ddorda> אפשר להוסיף בערך שכתבתי "אם עוד לא התקנתם, זה הזמן!
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה
<Gargamel64> אני מדבר על לפני התקנה
<Gargamel64> התקנה כבר יש
<Elihai> נתקלתי בבעיה
<Gargamel64> אני מתכוון לאיך בכלל מתחילים
<Gargamel64> מה זה בכלל אובונטו
<Gargamel64> איך מנסים
<Gargamel64> וכו'
<Interruptus> הוו טרמינל איי לאב יו טרמינל
<Elihai> אוכל לקבל עזרה בהגדרת דואר
<Elihai> בתוכנה מסוימת באובנטו דואר של גוגל
<Ddorda> Elihai: נתת לי רעיון מצוין לערך
<Ddorda> :P
<Elihai> מזאת אומרת?
<Gargamel64> משכתבים עכשיו את הוויקי
<Elihai> אז אוכל לקבל עזרה או לא?
<Gargamel64> ואיך מגדירים דואר זה יכול להיות נושא טוב לערך
<Gargamel64> תשאל
<Elihai> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu/%D7%94%D7%92%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%AA_%D7%97%D7%A9%D7%91%D7%95%D7%9F_Gmail_%D7%91%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%AA_Evolution_Mail עשיתי פה לפי המדריך, רק בתוכנה, אבל לא מבין מזה כוונו את לפה ולשם
<Elihai> לא מבין למה הם מתכוונים
<Gargamel64> איפה נתקעת?
<Elihai> בכלום, פשוט עשיתי לפי התמונות אבל אומרים כל הזמן לכוון
<Elihai> וזה בדואר של גוגל
<Elihai> אני לא מבין מה לכוון
<Elihai> זה גם לא מעדכן תתוכנה במיילים שנשלחים
<Elihai> לא עושה שלח\קבל
<Elihai> נכשל
<Gargamel64> כנס לג'מייל, כנס להגדרות שם
<Gargamel64> בצע את מה שכתבו בפסקה הראשונה
<Gargamel64> *שנייה
<Elihai> אבל אני לא מבין מה הם כותבים
<Elihai> זה כל הקטע
<Gargamel64> ואז תוכל להתחבר
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> תבחר IMAP
<Elihai> בתוכנה בחרתי משהו אחר
<Gargamel64> תאפשר את IMAP
<Elihai> כמו שאמרו שם
<Gargamel64> POP?
<Elihai> כן
<asw3_> לול
<asw3_> uBOTu-fr, התחיל להשתולל
<asw3_> נותן באנים מהסרביס :-D
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> תאפשר לסמן פופ
<Gargamel64> בעע
<Gargamel64> תסמן לאפשר פופ
<Elihai> עשיתי בסוף בתוכנה תשני שאמרתה לפני זה,
<Elihai> imap
<Elihai> וסימנתי לאפשר
<Gargamel64> הלכת על זה בסוף?
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> אבל זה לא עובד
<Elihai> שגיאה במהלך סורק תיקיות ב-
<Gargamel64> עשית בג'ימייל שמור שינויים?
<Elihai> . מצב: IMAP מאופשר
<Elihai> ככה כותב
<Gargamel64> בסדר, זה צריך להיות ככה
<Elihai> עכשיו מנסה לעשות שלח קבל
<Elihai> הינה שגיאה
<Gargamel64> בתמונה של הreceiving mail
<Gargamel64> אתה צריך לכתוב IMAP
<Gargamel64> לא פופ
<Gargamel64> כתוב קצת לפני את הפרטים (בנקודה)
<Elihai> כן כתבתי
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> ומה השגיאה?
<Elihai> עשיתי שלח קבל הוא עושה שגיאה
<Elihai> הוא מנסה לסרוק את תיקיית הimap
<Elihai> והוא נותן תשגיאה בסריקה הזאת
<Elihai> אני באמת לא מבין מה הבעיה
<Elihai> תגיד אין אפשרות שתיכנס למחשב הזה? ותסדר לי?
<Gargamel64> אבל מה השגיאה?
<Elihai> בוא תיכנס
<Gargamel64> לא, כי אני גם הולך לישון עוד מעט
<Elihai> שגיאה במהלך סורק תיקיות ב- שרת imap
<Gargamel64> תראה, אני גם עובד ככה עם ג'ימייל
<Gargamel64> העניין הוא שצריך לשנות את הפורט שדרכו הוא מושך מיילים בשרת הנכנס
<Gargamel64> ככה הגדרתי ב-thunderbird
<Gargamel64> אם אתה מכיר
<Elihai> וואלה לא,
<Gargamel64> ככה שצריך להגדיר גם פה, רק שאין לי מושג איפה
<Elihai> איך עושים את זה שהתוכנהת פעל
<Gargamel64> אז חפש איך מגדירים
<Gargamel64> איך thunderbird תפעל? צריך להתקין אותה
<Elihai> אוקי
<Elihai> מה עושים כדאי שיפעל?
<Gargamel64> התקנת אותה?
<Gargamel64> זה ביישומים > אינטרנט
<Elihai> מוזילה?
<Elihai> משהו שם עם סמל כחול?
<Gargamel64> mozilla thunderbird
<Elihai> כן
<Gargamel64> אלה כתבו גם את פיירפוקס
<Gargamel64> כן ציפור כחולה
<Elihai> אוקי מה ההמשך בבקשה?
<Gargamel64> תיעזר בזה
<Gargamel64> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=180189
<Gargamel64> ככה הגדרתי
<Gargamel64> טוב, אני צריך ללכת לישון
<Gargamel64> אני מניח שתסתדר, זה לא מסובך
<Gargamel64> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-08
<Ddorda> מישהו כאן?
<Interruptus> כןכן
<Interruptus> http://benhamo.org/wp/?p=2466
<Interruptus> אללה יוסטור
<Ddorda> Interruptus: עוד לא יצא לי לקרוא את זה
<Ddorda> רציתי ולא הספקתי
<trew100> בוקר טוב
<trew100> זה בטח השעות הרדומות אחרי הלילה הער שהיה פה
<trew100> מה בסוף קרה עם התקנת תוכנות באובונטו?
<trew100> זה התקדם לאנשהו?
<i-pink> היי
<avi1333> מישהו פה התעסק עם BT4?
<avi1333> משום מה אני לא מצליח לקבל פקטים...
<mix22891> היי
<mix22891> יש לי בעיה בעברית
<mix22891> למשל ב-google talk
<mix22891> העברית הפוכה
<tovenaar> hi all
<tovenaar> כתבתי מדריך לsoftware center והוספתי לויקי
<tovenaar> אני צריך עוד לערוך בו שינויים אסטטים, אבל בגדול הוא מוכן.
<mix22891> מה זה המדריך הזה?
<mix22891> חח ישום לא נסגר בהכרך יציאה
<mix22891> ישום סורר
<mix22891> יש לי בעיה בעברית
<mix22891> למשל ב-google talk
<mix22891> העברית הפוכה
<mix22891> מישהו מוכן לעזור
<mix22891> הוא שתם לא בא להתאמץ ולכתוב
<mix22891> נקבות
<avi1333_> אני יכול להתקין bt4 במקביל לאובנטו?
<tovenaar> yes
<tovenaar> אבל שים לב שלא ידרוס לך את הגרוב
<tovenaar> כלומר, סביר מאוד שאם תריץ התקנה אוטומטית, הגרוב ידרס, ואז אובנטו לא יאותחל ( תאלץ ידנית להתקין גרוב מחדש)
<sijp> שלום לכולם
<Ddorda11> sijp: וברכה
<Ddorda11> :)
<sijp> היי דור
<sijp> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda11> sijp: הכל טוב
<sijp> ☺
<Ddorda11> אני מחפש OpenShot לחלונות
<sijp> Ddorda11 אי אפשר להתקין את אופן שוט בחלונות?
<sijp> הכיצד?
<sijp> מגיגול קצר אני רואה שהבעיה עם אופן שוט היא ספריה בשם MLT
<sijp> שלפי האתר של אופן שוט לא זמינה בוינדוס
<sijp> בדקתי באתר של הספרייה ונראה שהיא כן זמינה לוינדוס, ככה שיכול להיות שתצליח להתקין את זה
<Ddorda11> פשוט ככה? מהסורס?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda11 היי
<Gargamel64> בהנחה שאתה מי שאני חושב שאתה
<Ddorda11> ‏Gargamel64: לא לא אתה טועה, אני שונה ב־11 ספרות לפחות
<Ddorda11> Gargamel64: /whois Ddorda11
<Ddorda11> ;)
<Gargamel64> תלוי איך אתה סופר
<Gargamel64> אני סופר בבינארית
<Gargamel64> יותר יעיל ככה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda11 אז מה קורה?
<sijp> Ddorda11 - תמיד אפשר לנסות :)
<sijp> בכל אופן בהצלחה עם זה  :)
<Ddorda11> ‏Gargamel64: הכל טוב
<Ddorda11> ‏מנסה להריץ אתOpenShot על ווינדוז
<Gargamel64> לא יצא לי להכיר
<sijp> זה כמו Movie Maker בעיקרון
<Ddorda11> iMovie :P
<Ddorda11> ‏ללינוקס
<Gargamel64> אה
<Gargamel64> אני רואה שמוסיפים דברים לוויקי
<Gargamel64> וזה טוב
<tovenaar> הי
<tovenaar> כן - הוספתי היום את דםכא'שרק Cקמאקר
<Gargamel64> tovenaar היי
<tovenaar> Software Center**
<Gargamel64> כן, זה טוב
<Gargamel64> אבל לדעתי הוספת במקום הלא נכון
<tovenaar> אני מקווה. בכל אופן - השימוש בעורך טקסט באתר קצת זר לי,
<Gargamel64> זה צריך להיות בערך "התקנה והסרה של תוכנות"
<Gargamel64> ולא "מאגר תוכנה"
<tovenaar> לדעתי צריך לעשות את זה כערך נפרד. אבל הוספתי היכן שאתמול הכווין אותי Ddorda11
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> תראה, דיברנו על זה אז, והחלטנו שהערך הוא התקנה של תוכנות
<Gargamel64> ובו יפורטו הדרכים השונות לבצע את זה
<tovenaar> אין בעיה
<Gargamel64> ולכן כדאי לאחד
<Gargamel64> אתה לא חייב להסכים אם אתה חושב אחרת :)
<tovenaar> כן, אני גם חושב שזה לא הכי מתאים בין מאגר תוכנה לבין PPA
<Gargamel64> זאת הסיבה שדפדפנים, תוכנות מוזיקה ושאר הדברים שהם בעצם רשימות -הם בערך אחד
<Gargamel64> למה?
<tovenaar> כי הנושא של הדף הוא מאגרים ודרכי הוספה. תוכנות לניהול חבילות הן עניין אחר
<Gargamel64> PPA זה מאגר
<Gargamel64> ואפשר לנהל אותו בצורה גרפית או טקסטואלית
<tovenaar> נכון שדרך התוכנות אפשר לנהל הוספת/הורדת מאגרים אבל לדעתי זה יותר אינטואיטיבי למקם זאת תחת התקנת/הסרת תוכנות
<tovenaar> דיברנו אתמול על משתמשים חדשים, ואני חושב שמשתמש חדש יחפש קודם "איך להתקין תוכנה". דיברנו גם על השינוי תפיסה - במקום קבצים בינארים בווינדוס , ניהול חבילות.
<Gargamel64> תראה, לדעתי לגבי משתמשים חדשים -צריך ליצור להם ערכים קלים יחסית ומתומצתים עם הפניות לערכים האחרים
<Gargamel64> כשהערכים האחרים הם אינפורמטיביים, גם אם זה אומר פחות אינטואיטיביים
<tovenaar> יש בהחלט מקום לעשות קישור בדף "התקנת תוכנות" לניהול מאגרי תוכנה. אבל השאלה אם אנשים לא ילכו לאיבוד תחת כל שטף האינפו' הזאת בעמוד אחד (הכוונה למאגרי תוכנה)
<Ddorda11> ‏אני אבליג על האשמות השווא האלה
<Ddorda11> tovenaar: ^
<Ddorda11> :P
<Gargamel64> לדעתי כן יילכו לאיבוד שם (מאגרי תוכנה), ולכן זה צריך להיות בדף שבו מנהלים את החבילות
<Gargamel64> כי זאת פשוט עוד דרך להתקין תוכנה
<Gargamel64> את אותו הדבר אפשר להריץ דרך המסוף ולהתקין
<Gargamel64> ולכן הם צריכים להיות באותו הערך
<Gargamel64> (כדי לא להתפזר)
<tovenaar> :)  Ddorda11
<Gargamel64> לגבי מאגר תוכנה -שם צריכה להיות הפנייה לדעתי לאיך משתמשים בו -כלומר, איך מתקינים
<tovenaar> אוקי - אז אנחנו באותה דעה
<Gargamel64> אבל לא צריך להיות מפורט שם על תוכנות שמנהלות חבילות
<tovenaar> אוקי - אז אנחנו באותה דעה Gargamel64
<Gargamel64> אנחנו לא, כי אתה חושב שסופטוור סנטר (מצטער על העברית, השילוב עברית-אניגלית פה לא משהו) צריך להיות בתוך מאגר תוכנה. אני לא
<tovenaar> מסכים איתך
<tovenaar> לא, זה לא מה שהתכוונתי. מצטער אם הובנתי לא נכון
<Gargamel64> אז לא הבנתי :P
<tovenaar> אני חושב דווקא שהוא לא צריך להיות שם. דגש על לא
<Gargamel64> אה
<tovenaar> :)
<tovenaar> יופי, אז יש קונצנזוס
<Gargamel64> אז תעביר אותו לערך של התקנה והסרה?
<tovenaar> Ddorda11 אין צורך ב- BDFL
<Gargamel64> לדעתי צריך לשים את זה ראשון מבין הכלים לניהול חבילות
<Gargamel64> שיבלוט לגולשים
<tovenaar> כן, בשמחה. אולי זה המקום להוסיף שאני חדש לפורום/לוויקי ואי לכך לא מתמצא במה שקיים או חסר באתר.
<Gargamel64> גם אני הייתי חדש בוויקי עד לפני חודשיים
<Gargamel64> זה פשוט יחסית, מספיק שתסתכל על איך ערך אחר כתוב ותבין כבר
<Gargamel64> ככה שהכותרות ששמת בטקסט הן עיצוביות (מודגשות) אבל לא כותרות (כלומר לא מופיעות בתוכן עיניינים)
<Gargamel64> קח את זה בתור ביקורת בונה
<Gargamel64> או הסבר, מה שנוח לך
<tovenaar> כמה שאלות בענין: שורת פקודה בטרמינל > איזה לחצן בסרגל כלים מאפשר לי ליצור קופסה שתכיל פקודה?
<Gargamel64> מה?
<tovenaar> איך אני משנה גודל של פונט ?
<Gargamel64> זאת אותה השאלה?
<tovenaar> איך אתה מסמן שורת פקודה לטרמינל בטקסט שאתה כותב בוויקי?
<tovenaar> לא :) שאלות נפרדות
<Gargamel64> אה, שם רווח בתחילת השורה
<tovenaar> אני קודם כתבתי את הטקסט באופן אופיס ואז העברתי לחלון של הוויקי.
<Gargamel64> כן, זה נוח יותר
<tovenaar> אתה משתמש בכותרות או הדגשות באופיס, או רק בעורך טקסט שבאתר?
<Gargamel64> לא משתמש בהדגשות באופיס -הרי כשמעתיקים את הטקסט הוא מאבד את העיצוב
<Gargamel64> אחרי ההעתקה אני שם את הסימנים של הוויקי
<Gargamel64> ועם תצוגה מקדימה אני בודק כמה פעמים עד שזה יוצא כמו שרציתי
<tovenaar> לגבי תוכן עניינים: איך אני מוסיף סעיפים, ואיפה בכלל אני עורך אותו?
<Gargamel64> אתא לא עורך אותו
<Gargamel64> הוא נוצר אוטומטית לפי הכותרות
<nady> nv
<Gargamel64> *אתה
<nady> מה זה מה קרה
<nady> דור
<tovenaar> הבנתי. הבעיה היתה שכל תת הנושאים נכתבו בכותרות בגודל של הנושא. איך אני דואג שהכותרות משנה יהיו קטנות יותר?
<Gargamel64> מספר סימני השווה
<Gargamel64> = ראשית (אבל לא ראיתי שמשתמשים, אז לא השתמשתי)
<Gargamel64> == כותרת פסקה
<Gargamel64> === משני יותר
<Gargamel64> וכך הלאה
<tovenaar> אה, ממש פשוט. אני זז עכשיו, אבל מאוחר יותר אערוך ואזיז את הערכים.
<tovenaar> תודה רבה וביי בנתיים
<serfus> Ddorda11, אהלן, אתה פה?
<Ddorda11> ‏serfus: בדיוק חזרתי
<serfus> מה שלומך?
<Ddorda11> ‏serfus: פגז
<Ddorda11> ‏ואתה?
<serfus> יופי
<serfus> צריך לעשות משהו עם רשימת הדיור
<serfus> כלומר, זה לא מצב שאפשר להשאר איתו
<serfus> דיברתי עם מישהו מלאנצ'פד
<serfus> והוא כיוון אותי לכמה מקומות
<serfus> זה באג שלא ממש קשור ללאנצ'פד עצמם
<serfus> ואין לו פתרון
<serfus> לפחות בנתיים
<serfus> אני אחפש חלופות, משהו שהכי יתאים לנו
<Gargamel64> אגב סליחה שאני מתפרץ, אבל מה זה המייל הזה ששלחו היום? למעשה שני מיילים
<serfus> ספאם
<Gargamel64> בלאנצ'פאד
<Gargamel64> חשבתי ככה
<serfus> צריך באמת לעשות שכל מייל יהיה צריך לעבור אישור
<serfus> Ddorda11, היתה לנו פעם רשימה באובונטו, העברית שם היתה בסדר?
<Ddorda11> ‏serfus: למה לא קשור ללאנצ'פד?
<Ddorda11> ‏קשור מאוד
<serfus> קשור כן
<serfus> אבל זה מעבר להם
<Ddorda11> ‏מה זה מעבר להם?
<serfus> הבעיה אצלם
<serfus> http://www.mhonarc.org/
<serfus> בעיקר
<serfus> הבנתי שזאת בעיה שיש בכמה פרויקטים
<serfus> מסתבר שהרבה אנשים לא מרוצים מהמיילינג ליסט בלאנצ'פד מהרבה סיבות ורוצים להחליף שם דברים
<serfus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?field.tag=ml-archive-sucks
<serfus> נראה שפתאום אחד מתוך כל כמה אימיילים כן קריא
<serfus> ואין להם מושג למה
<nady> מה נישמע
<Elihai> שלום
<Gargamel64> Ddorda?
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> Ddorda
<Elihai> ?
<New0> היי חבגרה
<New0> *חברה
<Elihai> אפשר עזרה  new?
<New0> במה?
<Elihai> איך אפשר להסיר את הכוננים בשולחן העבודה
<Elihai> אני זוכר משו של פקודה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel64: ?
<Elihai> במשגר
<Elihai> דורר
<Elihai> תביא תפקודה
<Elihai> אל תיהיה ככה
<New0> אני חושב קליק ימני ואז יש לך שם אפשרות
<Elihai> לא
<Elihai> זה דרך פקודה
<Elihai> דור קמצן
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<Gargamel64> Elihai התכוונת להסתיר את המחיצות אבל שימשיכו להיות מעוגנות?
<Elihai> מזה מעוגנות
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אני רוצה להתייעץ איתך לגבי הוויקי, לגבי תוכנות מסרים מידיים
<Elihai> לא רוצה שעם אני נכנס לכל התקן, שהוא יופיע בשולחן העבודה..
<Gargamel64> Elihai mount
<Elihai> מה?
<New0> מישהו פה מכיר את הבעיה של #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ?
<New0> ב MySql
<Gargamel64> !g ubuntu hide mounted drives from desktop
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] Hide specific mounted drives from Desktop - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701478
<Gargamel64> Elihai תכיר: גוגל
<Elihai> אתם יכולים לתת תפקודה או לא?
<Gargamel64> Elihai נכנסת לקישור?
<Gargamel64> זה היה בשבילך
<Elihai> איזה
<Gargamel64> זה ש-Hoborg כתב
<New0> !g ubuntu hice mounted drives from dedstop !Elihai
<Hoborg> New0: Not Found
<Elihai> קיצר רק דור אוכל לעזור לי
<Gargamel64> Elihai נכנסת לקישור?
<Gargamel64> זה בפוסט השלישי שם....
<Elihai> לא רואה שום קישור
<Gargamel64> !g ubuntu hide mounted drives from desktop
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] Hide specific mounted drives from Desktop - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701478
<Gargamel64> ועכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏דור עוזר לך
<Ddorda> ‏דור אומר לך, תסתכל בלוגים
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> אבל למה פשוט שלא תיתן לי תפקודה וזהו?
<Ddorda> ‏כי אז תחזור שוב עוד שבוע ותבקש שוב
<Ddorda> ‏ותתחנן ותבכה, ולא חשוב שזה כתוב כבר 10 פעמים בלוגים, שאתה בעצמך יצרת
<Elihai> אני יצרתי?!
<Elihai> עובד
<Elihai> רואה דור לפני חודש לא ידעתי לכתוב פקודה רגילה ולפעול איתה
<Elihai> עכשיו אני יודע המון דברים במערכת!!
<Elihai> ושמרתי במסמך את הכל!
<New0> מעולה אליי
<New0> Elihai מעולה
<New0> אתה חדש באובונטו?
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> שמע כל מערכת הפעלה לא קלה, אבל זאת צריך ללמוד הרבה.
<New0> נכון
<New0> ככה גם אני למדתי
<New0> במשך 3 חודשים ניסיתי את זה. אבל בת'כלס לדעתי זה רק למפתחים בנתיים
<New0> לי בכל מקרה יש עדיין באגים שלא עבדתי עליהם
<Elihai> שאלה,
<Elihai> למה פה בוידאו באתר, לא רואים תוידאו
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<avi133> new0 מה קורה?
<New0> vhh tch
<New0> היי אבי
<New0> מממצב?
<avi133> סבבה אחי מה איתך?
<avi133> היום התעסקתי קצת עם bt4:)
<New0> סבבה
<New0> אה יפה אחי
<avi133> לבנתיים הצלחתי לפרוץ כאלה שמחוברים אליהם קליינטים
<New0> אני לא הייתי בלינוקס המון זמן
<New0> מגניב
<avi133> למרות שלא תמיד יש מספיק ivs
<New0> אחלה התקדמות
<New0> אה אה
<avi133> כן:)
<New0> רק אחי אל תכתוב את הדברים האלו יותר מידיי פה
<avi133> ד"א יש איזה תוכנה שעושה לך את הכול אוטומטתי בלי בכלל לכתוב את הפקודות שחכתי את השם שלה
<avi133> אה סבבה
<New0> יש לוג........................................................
<avi133> האמת שכל עוד אני עושה את זה על הראוטר שלי זה בסדר
<avi133> ז"א זה חוקי לגמרי
<tovenaar> :D
<avi133> ראיתם את ההפקה המעפנה של הקדם?
<avi133> פשוט בושה של ה]קה עם מלא בעיות סאונד ובעיות של דילי ובכלל הייה נראה שהייה שם בלאגן
<New0> ימח שים האובורג הזה
<avi133> על מה קבלת השתקה?
<New0> שם אותי על השתקה ל 2 דקות
<New0> כנראה הצפה
<New0> יותר מ 6 שורות בדקה
<avi133> אה:S
<avi133> סתם בוט מעצבן:S
<New0> [08/03/11-23:48:50] <uBOTu-fr> נא לא לחזור על עצמך, היו סבלניים, אם מישהו יכול לענות הוא יענה. - uBOTu-fr - 2m 0s
<New0> זה מה שקיבלתי
<New0> חחח
<avi133> חחחחח
<avi133> איפה לייאל ....
<moshe742> מה קרה?
<New0> מישהו יודע להגדיר MYSQL?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן
<moshe742> ראית את המייל שהתקבל מ-turjo? מה זה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> ‏ספאם
<Ddorda> ‏אני מאשר בדר"כ את כולם בלי לברר מי זה
<Ddorda> ‏והפעם נפלנו על ספאמר
<Ddorda> ‏אז מיד הסרתי אותו
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, יש לי מתקפה של רוסים על הפורום
<moshe742> אני לא יודע, דבר ראשון הוא רשום בלאנצ'פד כך שלא בטוח שהוא ספאמר
<Ddorda> ‏תבדוק ותגיד לי אם נכנסו כמה הודעות
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: רשום יומיים..
<moshe742> דבר שני, שלחתי לו מייל חזרה והוא ענה לי שזה כדי לפרסם את אובונטו (העובדה שהוא ענה לי אומרת משהו טוב, זה שזה קשור לאובונטו לאו דווקא)
<Ddorda> ‏לפרסם את אובונטו...?
<Ddorda> ‏אז אם כבר יש לך מילה אתו, תגיד לו שאנחנו ראינו את זה כספאם
<moshe742> קודם נראה שהוא רציני, אחרת הוא יודע שזה ספאם...
<moshe742> הוא ענה לי לבקשה להבין מה פשר המייל בתגובה Moshe i need it for share ubuntu related learning activities, don't mind sorry for that.
<moshe742> אני לא יודע אם זה ספאם או לא, אם זה לא אז יש מה להעיר לו בענין, אחרת הוא כבר יודע שזה ספאם
<Gargamel64> אז זה לא מוזר קצת שמיילים ברשימת התפוצה של ישראל הם באנגלית?
<New0> יש לי בעיה עם ההרשאות של ה MYSQL
<i-pink> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel64: למעט זה, כולם בעברית
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אני יודע, זה תומך בטענה שזה ספאם
<avi133> Ddorda אני רשום בלאנצ'פאד אבל אני לא מקבל מיילים מהקהילה....
<Rodensky> לפי הניסוח של המייל - זה ספאם
<Gargamel64> יש לי רעיון טוב שיכול להיות מצחיק
<Gargamel64> תבקש ממנו לענות בעברית
<Rodensky> זה נראה כמו תרגום לקוי של גוגל טרנסלייט, כמו שעושים בד"כ ספאמרים
<Gargamel64> ספאמרים לא משקיעים משתמשים בתרגום של גוגל
<Gargamel64> ואז זה יוצא מצחיק
<Rodensky> גרגמל, אני לא יודעת במה הם משקיעים או לא משקיעים משום שמעולם לא הכרתי אישית ספאמר וגם לא הספמתי בעצמי
<Rodensky> אני רק יודעת שהתרגומים שלהם נראים כמו אחרי גוגל טרנסלייט
<New0> אני צריך להגדיר ל מיי.ס קיו אל סיסמה לרוט מישהו יודע איך?
<New0> וגם שהוא ייתן לי טופס של יוזר וסיסמה בהתחלה
<Gargamel64> Rodensky תנסי להיכנס לתיקייה של הספאם מדי פעם
<Gargamel64> זה מצחיק
<Rodensky> אין לי תיקייה של ספאם
<Gargamel64> נכנע
<Rodensky> בג'ימייל הגדרתי שספאם יימחק במקום להגיע לתיקיית הספאם, ביאהו ביטלתי את התיקייה כי לא מגיע לי ספאם בכלל ובמקום זה הוא שולח מיילים לגיטמיים מהגרופ שלי לשם
<Ddorda> !g how to set password on mysql root
<Hoborg> MySQL Change root Password - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ^
<Rodensky> אנשים שמעבירים לי הודעות שרשרת אני מכניסה לתוך הכלל שמעיף את המיילים שלהם אוטומטית לזבל
<Rodensky> כך שהמיילים שלי הם spam free
<Rodensky> :)
<Gargamel64> לי לא מפריע שהתיקייה של הספאם מתמלאת, כי היא מתרוקנת מדי פעם, ככה שאני לא נתקל בספאם אם אני לא מחפש אותו בתקייה שלו
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כמו שצריך
<Rodensky> אני לא מחכה שתתרוקן, במיוחד שעם הזמן הספאם תופס נפח הולך וגדל מהנפח הכולל של התיבה
<Ddorda> ‏לי לא נעים כי גם מכרים שלי עושים את זה
<Rodensky> דור, גם אצלי זה מכרים
<Ddorda> ‏אני יודע
<Rodensky> אני שולחת להם אימייל שבו אני מבקשת יפה שלא יעבירו לי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כמו שאמרתי, כמו שצריך
<Rodensky> אם הם ממשיכים, אני שולחת מייל אזהרה
<Rodensky> נדיר שמישהו ממשיך אחרי מייל אזהרה
<Rodensky> אנשים מכירים אותי, הם יודעים שבניגוד להורים שלהם, אני לא רק מאיימת בעונש :)
<Ddorda> ‏אנשים ששלחתי להם דיסקים של אובונטו התחילו לשלוח לי מכתבי שרשרת
<Ddorda> ‏הסברתי להם יפה שזה זבל ושאני אשמח אם לא ישלחו לי
<Ddorda> ‏הם התחילו להתווכח אתי
<Gargamel64> חחח
<Rodensky> להתווכח?
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Ddorda> ‏להתווכח על "איך אתה יודע" וכו'
<Rodensky> איך אתה יודע מה?
<Ddorda> ‏מעבר לזה שלא אכפת לי אם זה אמתי או לא
<Ddorda> ^
<Rodensky> אני לא אומרת להם שזה זבל וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‏יש גם את "לא רלוונטי"
<Gargamel64> למה, זה ידוע שכל פעם שמעבירים מיילים חולה סרטן מקבל עוד סנט לניתוח
<Rodensky> אני אומרת להם שאני מבקשת שלא יעבירו לי מכתבי שרשרת, גם אם נראה להם שזה אמיתי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן, זה גם מה שאני אמרתי
<Rodensky> ואני כותבת במפורש שלא אכפת לי אם זה חולה סרטן או איום במוות או כל דבר אחר
<Rodensky> מצידי שחולה הסרטן לא יקבל סנט על כל מייל שעובר, ולא אכפת לי שמי שלא מעביר הלאה את המייל הזה ימות
<Ddorda> ‏והתחילו להתווכח אתי שזה חשוב ושאני לא מבין
<Rodensky> סבבה, אז זה אמיתי וזה חשוב, ואותי זה לא מעניין
<Rodensky> וגם - מה זה "חשוב"? חשוב למי בדיוק?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, פחות או יותר נשמע כמו המייל תגובה שלי אליו
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן
<Rodensky> מי שמעביר את המיילים האלה של השרשרת - הוא זה שצריך למות
<Ddorda> ‏השלב הבא היה להכניס אותו לאייגנור ליסט
<Rodensky> שונא מכתבי שרשרת יחיה
<Ddorda> ‏מקווה שלא יהיו ךלי עוד קטעים כאלה
<Ddorda> ‏כי היו כבר שניים
<Rodensky> היחיד שאני  מרשה לו זה סבא שלי, כי הוא שולח לי רק מצגות יפות של צילומים, בד"כ דברים חדשים שעדין לא יצאו בתפוצה רחבה
<Rodensky> הסברתי לו איך מזהים מכתבי שרשרת וכל הדברים המפגרים האלה של הסנט פר שליחה
<Rodensky> אז אותם הוא לא מעביר
<H3r0> איזהההההההההה ב(ר)אסהההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההה
<New0> מישהו מכיר ערוץ על MYSQL ?
<Rodensky> אגב, דור, שמת לב שבד"כ בורות מוחלטת בחומרה/תוכנה באה בד ביד עם בורות מוחלטת בתוכן הנשלח?
<Rodensky> כמעט תמיד אלה שמעבירים את מכתבי השרשרת, לא משנה מה התוכן שלהם בפועל, זה אלה שגם לא מבינים שום דבר במחשב חוץ מאשר ללחוץ על פורוורד
<Rodensky> *יד ביד
<New0> שכחתי את הפקודה של IDENTIFY
<New0> מישהו???
<Interruptus> איזה כיף
<Interruptus> שמעתי הרגע
<Interruptus> 4 גירסאות שונות
<Interruptus> לשיר היי ג'ו
<Interruptus> כולן שונות בתכלית
<New0> תיזהר לא לקבל באן
<Rodensky> היום הגעתי למצב לא נורמלי
<Rodensky> נגמר לי המקום על ההארדיסק
<Interruptus> הא , את רצינית?
<Rodensky> פעם ראשונה
<Rodensky> פתאום הופיעה לי הודעה שנגמר המקום
<Rodensky> הופסקו ההורדות בטרנסמישן
<Interruptus> כמה ספייס יש לך
<Interruptus> ברוטו
<Rodensky> המקומי 200 ומשהו, לא זוכרת כמה, ועוד חיצוני של 320 וחיצוני של טרה וחצי
<Rodensky> שבד"כ אני מפנה את הכל אליהם
<Rodensky> אבל כבר אין איפה
<Interruptus> אואה
<Interruptus> ומלאת את הכל
<Rodensky> זה לא פעם ראשונה שמתמלא לי הארדיסק אלא שהמקומי מתמלא ואני נשארת בלי חלופה כלשהי חחחח
<avi133> רודנסקי יש מצאת פתרון לבעיה שלנו?
<Rodensky> יש כמה בעיות
<Rodensky> תהיה ספציפי
<avi133> הבעיה שמנסים לעדכן או להתקין תוכנה
<Rodensky> לא מצאתי פיתרון וזה כנראה בעיה בשרתים, לא ברמת המשתמש
<avi133> שהוא אומר שכאילו יש כבר מנהל עדכונים פתוח
<Rodensky> אה
<Rodensky> זה לא היה לי
<Rodensky> אצלי הוא לא אומר שכבר יש פתוח אלא שהוא לא יכול להתחבר לשרת משום שלכאורה אין חיבור אינטרנט (בזמן שיש ואתרים עולים ומסרים מיידים וצ'ט עובדים בלי בעיה)
<avi133> כן האמת שגם שכבר הצלחתי עדכן הוא מבקש ממני דיסק של 10.04 וגם שאני שם לו הוא עדיין מבקש אותו
<Rodensky> אצלך זה בעיה אחרת
<Rodensky> לא מה שיש לאחרים
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מאיפה זה אצלך ככה
<avi133> אה מוזר...:S
<Rodensky> אצלי ואצל אחרים זה הבעיה שאמרתי לך עם החיבור, וזה בגלל בעיות בשרתים
<avi133> גם זה הייה י אבל עכשיו זה הבעיה הזאות
<Rodensky> הוא רוצה דיסק? אז תכניס לו דיסק :P
<avi133> הוא קיבלת ועדיין הוא מבקש אותו:S
<avi133> אני גם בדרך כלל לא מגיע למצב שהוא מעדכן הוא אומר לי שייש כבר כלי לניהול שכבר פתוח:S
<avi133> אבל אין:S
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 Ddorda העברתי את המדריך של סופטוור סנטר מ-מאגר תוכנה ל- התקנה והס
<tovenaar> והסרה של תוכנות
<H3r0> איזהההההההההה ב(ר)אסהההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההה
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-09
<Ddorda> moshe742: גם אתה מוספם קשות?
<Ddorda> מההודעות הרוסיות
<Ddorda> ?
<trew100> טוב כנראה שנפתרה לי בעיית התקנת התוכנות
<trew100> הבעיה הייתה משהוא בשרתים של ישראל?
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<serfus> מה הולך?
<Ddorda> הכל מצוין
<Ddorda> מה שלומך?
<serfus> סובל בשקט
<serfus> :P
<serfus> אני הולך ללמוד...
<Ddorda> תהנה
<nicoco> פאק
<nicoco> משהו נדפק עם הVLC
<nicoco> (process:3541): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<nicoco> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<nicoco> אחרי הרצה בטרמינל
<nicoco> הוא נפתח ונסגר חלקיק שניה אחר כך
<Ddorda> לא בגלל זה
<nicoco> ?
<Ddorda> מה שהוא אומר שם זה שהוא לא מוצא לוקליזציה אז הוא משתמש בבררת מחדל
<nicoco> אתה רוצה את כל הפלט?
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/geAMVbwP
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> אוף נו
<nicoco> אז אתה יודע מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> nicoco: לא הסתכלתי, שנייה, אני עסוק קצת
<nicoco> קיי
<nicoco> אני גם הולך עוד מעט
<lightpriest_> מי בא להופעה של ג'סטין ביבר?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אם זה היה עולה איזה 300₪ פחות...
<Ddorda> אז עדיין לא הייתי בא
<someone235> Ddorda, +1
<lightpriest_> :D
<Ddorda> אני לא מבין איך דפקו מחיר כ"כ יקר למשהו כ"כ זול
<trew100> שלום חברים
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני עלול לאחר לפגישה היום איתך ועם שימי
<Ddorda> moshe742: למתי קבענו בכלל?
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ?
<soomsoom> העלתי את הפלאגין
<soomsoom> לגיט
<soomsoom> והוא כבר בשימוש
<soomsoom> בלינוקס אי אל
<Ddorda> יפה :)
<Ddorda> שינית משהו?
<soomsoom> כן קצת
<soomsoom> סתכל ותראה
<soomsoom> מתי רואים את זה פה?
<Ddorda> תיכף :)
<Ddorda> git pull right?
<soomsoom> yep
<soomsoom> ?
<Ddorda> [19:14] <Hoborg> youtube*, say, g*, displink, wiki*, clogger, meeting*, factoids*, uptime*
<Ddorda> [19:15] <Ddorda> @plugin load displink
<Ddorda> [19:15] <Hoborg> None
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> אני הטענתי אותו מהגיט
<Ddorda> גם אני
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תבדוק רגע, שיש תוכן בתקייה
<Ddorda> $ ls plugins/displink/
<Ddorda> __init__.py  __init__.pyc  main.py  main.pyc
<Ddorda> soomsoom: נראה שכן
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> ...
<soomsoom> ...
<soomsoom> ...
<soomsoom> Ddorda: @pluign unload displink
<soomsoom> then
<soomsoom> oops
<soomsoom> @plugin unload displink
<soomsoom> then:
<soomsoom> @load load displink
<soomsoom> תגיד לי מה קורה
<soomsoom> בטח חסרים לך ספריות בפייתון
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.useopensource.net
<soomsoom> Ddorda: יש סיכוי וחסרים לך ספריות בפייתון?
<Ddorda> <Ddorda> @plugin load displink<ddordabot> Done!
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Ddorda> soomsoom: לא יודע
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תבדוק אם יש שגיאות
<soomsoom> תראה אם מותקן לפייתון אצלך בשרת lxml
<soomsoom> python-lxml
<soomsoom> משהו כזה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lxml&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ?
<soomsoom> .cmds
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> !chat
<soomsoom> .chat
<Hoborg> http://chat.ubuntu-il.org
<soomsoom> ....
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תוודא שהחבילה python-lxml
<soomsoom> מותקנת אצלך
<Ddorda> לא מותקנת, בדקתי
<soomsoom> תתקין
<soomsoom> ותרלדד את הפלאגין
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אין לי הרשאת התקנה על השרת, אני עובד על זה
<soomsoom> האאא
<soomsoom> זה לא רץ על הVPS שלך?
<Ddorda> לא
<soomsoom> האא חשבתי שזה רץ
<Ddorda> אגב, יצאה כתבה חדשה בקובץ על אובונטו
<Ddorda> http://kovetz.co.il
<Ddorda> תציצו :)
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.useopensource.net
<Hoborg> לינוקס ושאר ירקות  @ ddorda.useopensource.net
<Ddorda> שווה לאללה :)
<Ddorda> חבר'ה, מזל טוב, יש פלאגין חדש להובורג
<Ddorda> soomsoom: עכשיו צריך לסדר שיתמוך גם ב־https ובאתרים גרועים
<soomsoom> Ddorda: בhttps יש עם זה בעיה
<soomsoom> המממ
<soomsoom> הספרייה שזה משתמש בה לא תומכת בזה
<soomsoom> נראה לי נחליף
<soomsoom> למשהו כמו beutifulsoup
<soomsoom> שכבר עושה תיקוני קידודים לבד - נראה לי -
<Ddorda> soomsoom: שמעתי עליו שמועות לא טובות פעם אחרונה שבדקתי
<Ddorda> אבל למה..?
<soomsoom> איזה שמועות
<Ddorda> אני בטוח שיש ספרייה שיודעת להוציא כותרות או משהו כזה
<soomsoom> כל האנטרנט מוצף בזה שזה באמת אחלה של דברר
<Ddorda> soomsoom: וואלה?
<soomsoom> כן
<soomsoom>  http://kovetz.co.il
<Hoborg> הקובץ | ×ž×§×‘×¥ חדשות חופשיות בעברית @ kovetz.co.il
<soomsoom> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> אני זוכר שקראתי עליו שיש בו הרבה פרצות אבטחה ושהוא לא בפיתוח כבר איזה 5 שנים או משהו כזה
<soomsoom> איזה בושה לראות את זה
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן....
<Ddorda> soomsoom: קיצר, כדאי לבדוק את זה לפני שנשתמש בספרייה הזאת
<soomsoom> The most recent release in this series is 3.2.0, released November 21, 2010.
<soomsoom> קצת פחות משנה
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אז אולי אני מתבלבל עם ספרייה אחרת
<soomsoom> יכול להיות
<Interruptus> אחח אני מאושר
<Ddorda> גם איזו ספרייה לפארסינג
<soomsoom> Ddorda: http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/
<Hoborg> Beautiful Soup: We called him Tortoise because he taught us. @ www.crummy.com
<Interruptus> הכנתי מחמצת
<Interruptus> וגם יש לי אחלה טורנט סרבר
<Interruptus> על הדביאן
<soomsoom> אבל שיט
<soomsoom> זה עובד כמו בובה
<Interruptus> עם ממשק ווב
<soomsoom> הפלאגין הזה
<soomsoom> הא?
<soomsoom> :)
<Interruptus> יוטורנט
<Interruptus> כיף
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> ראיתם גם את זה? http://linmagazine.co.il/node/view/49809?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+linmagazine/blogs/1068+
<Hoborg> לוגו חדש לכרומיום | לינמגזין @ linmagazine.co.il
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן
<soomsoom> Ddorda:   def toEncoding(self, s, encoding=None):
<soomsoom>         """Encodes an object to a string in some encoding, or to Unicode.
<soomsoom> חלק מהספרייה beutifulsoup
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תוודא שbeutifulsoup יהיה מותקן על השרת
<soomsoom> ושלא ימחקו את lxml
<Ddorda> soomsoom: גם וגם?
<soomsoom> כן יש סיבה לזה
<Ddorda> זה לא נשמע חסכוני במיוחד
<soomsoom> Ddorda: lxml ישמש אותנו לקבלת תוכן
<soomsoom> מכתובת מסויימת
<soomsoom> וbeutifulsoup ישמש
<soomsoom> לפיענוח הדאטא והוצאת הטייטל
<soomsoom> יש מבין?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: בעצם
<soomsoom> תוודא שurllib2 מותקן
<soomsoom> אפשר למחוק lxml
<Ddorda> soomsoom: זה מותקן לדעתי
<soomsoom> check
<soomsoom> check
<soomsoom> oops
<soomsoom> check
<moshe742> Ddorda, כאן?
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<moshe742> אפשר לעשות את הפגישה? מה קורה עם שימי?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא כאן
<Ddorda> serfus גם רצה להיות נוכח
<moshe742> אז יש מה לעושות לגבי הפגישה או לדחות אותה?
<Ddorda> מה אתה מציע? מבחינתי אפשר לדון על זה רק שנינו
<avishai> ‏הי
<moshe742> אני חושב שנדבר ומקסימום נבקש אישור משימי כדי שזה יהיה באמת החלטה של כולנו
<soomsoom> Ddorda: any news?
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Hoborg> וואלה! @ www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> Ddorda: זה החדש?
<moshe742> soomsoom, מה אתה צריך?
<soomsoom> moshe742: אני לא צריך כלום, אני עוזר פה לדור
<moshe742> עוזר במה? אולי גם אני יכול:)
<Ddorda> soomsoom: לא
<soomsoom> יש מרק יפה
<soomsoom> בשרת?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתה לא עונה לי השאלה
<soomsoom> יש לך
<soomsoom> BeautifulSoup
<soomsoom> על השרת?
<Ddorda> שנייה אני עוזר לסבתא שלי לקנות מיחשב חדש
<Nighthawk``> dor > all
<Ddorda> תגידו, איזה הארדיסק מומלץ.
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> Hitachi .
<Ddorda> ?
<nicoco> WD הכי עמידים
<moshe742> אני מכיר רק את WD אבל לא בטוח שממליץ למרות שנחשבים לטובים
<soomsoom> nicoco: שום דבר
<soomsoom> היה לי אהרדיסק שלהם לא החזיק חצי שנה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: hitachi מעולה
<nicoco> וואלה
<soomsoom> אני שש שנים עם אהרדיסק
<soomsoom> של Hitach
<soomsoom> שלוש סקטורים פגומים
<nicoco> לי יש הארדיסק שלהם כבר שנה וחצי, עובד כמו חדש
<nicoco> של WD
<nicoco> אבל אתה המומחה
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> ובכן
<nicoco> למי מתחשק לעזור לי לסדר את ה-VLC?
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/geAMVbwP
<Hoborg> nicoco@nicocomputer:~$ vlc VLC media player 1.1.7 The Luggage (revision exported - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<nicoco> מה שקורה שאני מריץ אותו דרך הטרמינל
<nicoco> בכל מקרה הבעיה היא כזו: הוא נפתח ומתרסק באותה שניה
<nicoco> אין הודעת שגיאה מסויימת, אבל זה מה שאני מקבל דרך הטרמינל
<soomsoom> nicoco: distro?
<Ddorda> אני אוהב את ליבראופיס!
<nicoco> distro?
<nicoco> סלח לי על בורותי
<soomsoom> הפצה
<nicoco> אה לול
<nicoco> אובונטו
<Ddorda> FTW :P
<nicoco> בפסח אני עובר לארץ'
<nicoco> :D
<soomsoom> :D
<nicoco> כי אני חייב זמן ללמוד את הכל
<nicoco> אבל עד אז אני מעוניין בVLC שלי בחזרה
<nicoco> :O
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> לא יודע הvlc אצלי עובד
<soomsoom> :P
<trew100> http://groyse.com/w/?page_id=113
<Hoborg> מוזיקה «  א גרויסע מציאה – האתר המאוד רשמי @ groyse.com
<trew100> ואני חשבתי שהם נורמלים
<soomsoom> http://www.mako.co.il/humor-bip/biplive
<Hoborg> ביפ- אתר וידאו קומי הגדול בישראל @ www.mako.co.il
<soomsoom> אין כמו רנו פסקל :)
<trew100> לא ציפיתי שם לשמוע כזה רוק
<nicoco> דורון, גם שלי עבד
<nicoco> אבל הוא הפסיק עם זה בפתאומיות
<soomsoom> http://opensoft.co.il/OpenShabat/
<soomsoom> :S
<Hoborg> OpenShabat - תכנה חופשית לשמירת השבת באתרך @ opensoft.co.il
<nicoco> lol
<nicoco> חזק
<trew100> soomsoom: ואוו גדול
<trew100> מקווה שזה יעבוד לי עם בלוגר
<nicoco> אבל מוגזם ברבים
<nicoco> זה לא יימנע מאנשים להשתמש באינטרנט בשבת
<soomsoom> tomaw: מה גדול?
<soomsoom> oops
<soomsoom> trew100: מה גדול?
<nicoco> זה סתם ייעצבן אותם בשבת
<trew100> מידע שלי גם תגיד לי מה לעשות איתו?
<trew100> חח
<trew100> את מי זה אותם?
<soomsoom> כופרים למיניהם
<Ddorda> https://google.com
<trew100> שאני יכול לכבות את האתר שלי בשבת
<nicoco> אתה לא מכבה את האתר שלך בשבת
<nicoco> אתה סתם מסתיר אותו
<soomsoom> nicoco: +1
<trew100> ההגדרה "לכבוי"
<trew100> Ddorda: פעם ראשונה שאני רואה שהוא נותן את SSL גם בכתובת הרגילה
<trew100> (או שהתוסף שפרסמת גורם לזה ואני סתם הוזה)
<trew100> אגב כתבות מעניינות
<nicoco> דרך אגב
<nicoco> הדרך היחידה לגלות אם זה באמת עובד
<nicoco> זה להכנס לאתר בשבת
<nicoco> :P
<soomsoom> :)
<nicoco> בקיצור, זה כושל למדי
<soomsoom> נכנסתי לאתר של המפתחים
<soomsoom> שני דתיים מירושלים
<trew100> אני אדבר עם איזה גוי הכל יסתדר
<soomsoom> למדו במכון שאני מכיר
<trew100> חח
<soomsoom> זה מכון שרק דתיים יכולים ללכת אליו
<trew100> מה זה מכון לב?
<soomsoom> מכון של דתיים
<soomsoom> זה כמו מכללה כזה
<trew100> מה שמו מכון לב?
<trew100> כי יש לו רמה טובה
<nicoco> לא
<trew100> ואני רוצה או יותר נכון כמעט הלכתי
<soomsoom> כן, אבל זה של דתיים אונלי
<trew100> לא שנראה לי שאם יבוא חילוני לא יקבלו אותו
<soomsoom> יאנו במקום ללכת למכללה כמו המכללה למנהל או לאוניברסיטה
<soomsoom> זה משהו של דתיים
<trew100> פשוט לחילוני יש אופציות אחרות
<soomsoom> שומרים שמה על חוקי ההלכה וזה
<trew100> soomsoom: מה זה אומר שומרים שם על חוקי ההלכה?
<trew100> כמה אתה באמת מכיר דתיים?
<soomsoom> הפרדה בין נשים לגברים וכו וכו וכו
<soomsoom> אני יודע ככי אחד המרצים שלי מרצה שמה
<soomsoom> אחד המרצים שלי במכללה מרצה שמה
<soomsoom> הוא דתי
<trew100> ומה רע בזה?
<trew100> בסך הכל עוזר לך להתרכז
<trew100> ;-)
<soomsoom> חחחחח
<soomsoom> ;)
<Elihai> שלום
<Elihai> יש לי בעיה
<trew100> שלום שלום
<trew100> ?
<Elihai> כנסו רגע לפה
<Elihai> http://www.limudanglit.co.il/learning/demo1.asp
<Hoborg> שעור מספר 1 @ www.limudanglit.co.il
<Elihai> אתם רואים וידאו למעלה?
<Elihai> כי לי זה לא עובד, אבל במחשב אחר שיש מערכת אחרת עובד!
<Nighthawk``> דור ?
<Elihai> גם ליציאה הוא לא יוצא
<Elihai> משהו לא בסדר
<soomsoom> Elihai: אתה צריך להתקין פלאש
<Nighthawk``> נ.ב hitachi לא מעולים
<Nighthawk``> הם טובים אבל לא מעולי
<trew100> אני עם פלאש וגם לי זה לא עובד
<soomsoom> אצלי עובד
<soomsoom> על הכרומיום
<trew100> לפי איך שזה נראה זה עובד בקונקי
<trew100> לא
<trew100> הוא תקוע איפשהו בשלב הטעינה
<soomsoom> כמה זמן נראה לכם העכבר שלי יחזיק על 14%?
<soomsoom> יאנו 14% בטרייה
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> trew100: לא יודע עובד לי מצויין
<trew100> איפה יש לך חיוי על זה?
<Elihai> אפשר הורדה לפלאש?
<trew100> מנהל החבילות שלך
<soomsoom> Elihai: תחפש במנהל חבילות שלך
<soomsoom> trew100: יש לי, בגנום
<soomsoom> שנייה אני יראה תמונה
<soomsoom> *יעלה תמונה
<trew100> איזה עכבר זה?
<Elihai> מה לחפש שם
<soomsoom> משהו של לוגיטק
<trew100> אוקי זה עובד לי עם רקונק
<trew100> שזה אומר מנוע של webkit
<trew100> גם לי יש לוגיטק
<soomsoom> http://img841.imageshack.us/i/screenshot3jc.png/ - הוכחה שהסרטון עובד לי
<Hoborg> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ img841.imageshack.us
<trew100> אני עם דגם EX100
<soomsoom> trew100: שנייה אני אגיד לך
<trew100> אגב תתחדש על הגנום
<trew100> איך אתה מרוצה ממנו?
<soomsoom> כן
<trew100> יפה
<trew100> אני לארואה איפה אתה רואה חיווי?
<soomsoom> trew100: חכה
<soomsoom> trew100: v
<soomsoom> http://img847.imageshack.us/i/screenshot4ft.png/
<Hoborg> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ img847.imageshack.us
<trew100> ואוו חמוד
<trew100> אני הולך לראות אם יש כזה ל-KDE
<soomsoom> trew100: יש כזה לגנום 2.32
<soomsoom> אתה צריך לראות בהגדרות
<trew100> כנראה שאין עדיין ל-KDE
<trew100> יש עוד משהו שאני רוצה שהם יעתיקו מגנום
<trew100> וזה שאפשר לענות למסרים מידיים מתוך הפופ אפ
<soomsoom> טוב זרקתי
<soomsoom> את הקופסא של העכבר
<soomsoom> ועל הרסיבר לא רשום כלום על הדגם
<soomsoom> וגם ככה על העכבר
<trew100> לא נורא
<trew100> שלי זה עם מקלדת אז רשום לי על המקלדת
<soomsoom> trew100: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/devices/3879
<Hoborg> LX6 Cordless Optical Mouse @ www.logitech.com
<soomsoom> מצאתי!
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> יפה
<trew100> שלי זה דגם פשוט
<nady> לילה טוב
<trew100> גם לך
<Ddorda> trew100: מתי רואים ממך כתבה?
<trew100> אתה האמת אני עובד עכשיו עם יניב על שיחרור פוסט די גדול בבלנדר
<trew100> את*
<trew100> הוא ישוחרר היום ואני יחשוב על מה אני כותב
<trew100> ליתר דיוק כמה פוסטים
<trew100> מקווה שיצא רצף טוב
<Ddorda> https://duckduckgo.com
<Hoborg> DuckDuckGo @ duckduckgo.com
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ^
<Ddorda> וואו זה מהיר משמעותית
<soomsoom> https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Hoborg> soomsoom/soombot-il - GitHub @ github.com
<soomsoom> Good
<soomsoom> http://kovetz.co.il
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> http://ww.kovetz.co.il
<soomsoom> http://www.kovetz.co.il
<Ddorda> http://kovetz.co.il
<Ddorda> :X
<soomsoom> http://community.archlinux.org.il/realtux
<Hoborg> RealTux | כי פינגווין זה לא רק חיה @ community.archlinux.org.il
<trew100> Ddorda: יש איזה בעיה עם האתר
<trew100> לא ממש רואים את הכתבות החדשות
<soomsoom> Ddorda: :P
<Ddorda> trew100: ?
<trew100> יצא לי לגלות שאני פספסתי כמה כתבות כי הוא לא מציג אותם
<Ddorda> למה? מציג הכל
<trew100> הוא מקטלג לפי סוג נושא?
<Ddorda> אתה מתכוון במאמרים מומלצים?
<trew100> למשל על התוסף של פיירפוקס לא הייתי קורא אם לא שראיתי את התגובה של תומר בצד
<soomsoom> http://community.archlinux.org.il/realtux/2011/01/30/%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%9A-%D7%A1%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%AA%D7%99-%D7%9E%D7%A2%D7%A8%D7%9B%D7%AA-%D7%A9%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%94/ =]
<Hoborg> וכך סדרתי מערכת שבורה. | RealTux @ community.archlinux.org.il
<trew100> לא
<trew100> אני מתכווין בתצוגה הראשית
<soomsoom> Ddorda: וואו זה באמת מהיר הא?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: מהיר משמעותית
<Ddorda> כנראה שהספרייה הקודמת גרועה רצח
<Ddorda> :P
<soomsoom> יכול להיות
<Nighthawk``> דור, למה אובונטו ולא דביאן או פודורה ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ?
<Ddorda> דור? בתור מה? אני נראה לך כמו מגן עם אובונטו באמצע?
<Nighthawk``> חחח לא רק כדי לשאול
<Ddorda> הסיבה הכי קלאסית, היא שאובונטו היא מיינסטרים של הלינוקס
<Ddorda> זאת אומרת שכל הפיתוחים מתבצעים בעיקר סביב אובונטו
<Ddorda> אובונטו מגיעה עם קונפיגורציות בררת מחדל מאוד נוחות
<soomsoom> Ddorda: לאן נראה לך זה ילך עכשיו
<Ddorda> והיא גם פונה עכשיו לכיוון חדש, שהיא תהיה שונה באופן מהותי ממק או חלונות
<Ddorda> soomsoom: הם עובדים חזק על עניין התפריטים
<soomsoom> שאובונטו עוברים עכשיו ליוניי
<soomsoom> יוניטי
<sijp> גנום 3 שולטתתת!
<sijp> אהה
<sijp> היי
<Ddorda> הגישה של קנוניקל עכשיו היא שתוכנות ותהליכים צריך להיות בנפרד
<Ddorda> כלומר, שכשאתה מפעיל את באנשי ועושה פליי
<Ddorda> בעצם אתה מפעיל את השיר בפרוסס שאחראי על המוזיקה
<Ddorda> ולא בתכנה עצמה
<Ddorda> כלומר שכשאתה סוגר את התכנה השיר ממשיך להתנגן
<soomsoom> זה גועל נפש
<Ddorda> כמובן שאתה יכול לעצור את השיר גם דרך התכנה וגם דרך תפריט הסאונד
<Ddorda> ממש לא גועל נפש
<Ddorda> שמע, אני מספר לך על קצה המזלג, אני יכול עכשיו להרצות לך, אבל קראתי על זה כתבה ממש ארוכה
<soomsoom> ואם אני משתמש במקשי מולטימדיה?
<Ddorda> שלא מסבירה למה זה טוב, אלא מסבירה למה בכלל
<Ddorda> אז אין בעיה, זה יעבוד...
<Ddorda> הכתבה התחילה מההבדל בין quit בתפריט לבין close
<soomsoom> close
<soomsoom> מעלים חלון
<Ddorda> נכון
<soomsoom> quit יוצאת לגמרי מהתכונה
<Ddorda> אתה יודע מי המציא את זה דרך אגב?
<tovenaar> אגב, לא יודע מה איתכם, אני הלכתי לאיבוד בתפריט הקבצים והספריות של יוניטי... (מי הזיז את הנאוטילוס שלי!!!)
<Ddorda> גם את quit וגם את close
<soomsoom> ?
<Ddorda> Apple
<soomsoom> אוקיי
<Ddorda> אבל זה לא חוכמה, היא המציאה את השולחן עבודה בכלל, אז היא הייתה הראשונה שהייתה צריכה את זה
<Ddorda> :P
<soomsoom> Whatever
<soomsoom> ומי המציא את הקונסול?
<soomsoom> :)
<Ddorda> שאלה מצוינת, אני לא יודע
<Ddorda> בטח לא אפל
<Ddorda> :D
<soomsoom> נכון
<soomsoom> גם אני לא יודע
<soomsoom> הרי מייקרוסופט
<soomsoom> גם לא המציאה
<nady> אני חחחח
<Ddorda> ברור שלא
<soomsoom> כי היו לפני זה מחשבים
<soomsoom> עוד לפני שחשבו להקים אותה
<Ddorda> מיקרוסופט לא המציאה כלום
<Ddorda> היא טובה בלגנוב, לא בלהמציא
<soomsoom> יאפ
<soomsoom> האמתי
<Ddorda> שולחן עבודה
<nady> איזה שינאה
<Ddorda> ms dox
<tovenaar> נו הבחור שהמציא את SHELL בטח
<Ddorda> nady: לא קשור לשינאה
<sijp> מיקרוסופט המציאו את הזון
<Ddorda> אני מדבר על עובדות
<Ddorda> tovenaar: לא
<soomsoom> אני מה זה אוהב את אורקל
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כי...?
<nady> עובדות
<soomsoom> מייקרוסופט הפרו פטנטים בג'אווה
<soomsoom> ורק לאורקל היה ביצים
<soomsoom> לתבוע אותם
<Ddorda> כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> אבל אורקל היא חוות תביעות, אני לא מת על הקטע הזה
<soomsoom> אומרים שמייקרוסופט יצרה קומפיילר משל עצמה לג'אווה
<soomsoom> וזה הפרת פטנטים
<trew100> sijp: יופי לראות אותך
<nady> יש דבר כזה דיסק מוכן
<sijp> trew100 אהלן
<trew100> אגב אתה עדיין מתעניין לוח מגע?
<soomsoom> גם סביר מאד שקומפיילר שלא עומד בתקנים
<Ddorda> soomsoom: +1
<sijp> trew100 אני עדיין חושב על זה לפעמים...
<trew100> sijp: יש כמה חברה שרוצים לקנות קבוצתית
<trew100> מדובר על הנחה של עד 20%
<nady> יש למישהו p901dmp
<sijp> אני לא חושב שאני רוצה לקנות עכשיו...
<trew100> תלוי בכמות המשתתפים
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> אני שוקל לקנות
<sijp> ביזבזתי את כל הכסף על האנדרואיד 😃
<soomsoom> sijp: איזה מכשיר<
<soomsoom> ?
<trew100> אולי אני ילך על איזה משהו פשוט בשביל ההתחלה נראה לאיפה זה ילך
<trew100> מרוצה ממנו?
<sijp> soomsoom : HTC Desire HD
<soomsoom> בחירה מצויינת
<soomsoom> אני התקמצנתי
<sijp> לבינתיים מאוד
<soomsoom> וקניתי htc wildfire
<soomsoom> פלאפון מאעפן
<trew100> לא מפריע לך כל השמועות על המרקט של אנדרואיד?
<soomsoom> trew100: כפי שאמרת, זה שמועות זה לא מפריע
<trew100> חח
<sijp> אילו שמועות?
<soomsoom> sijp: כל הנוזקות,
<soomsoom> למיניהם
<soomsoom> אבל זה בסדר
<trew100> שחלק מהתוכנות נגועות ברושעות ומעקב אחר המשתמשים
<soomsoom> גוגל החלה להתערב
<sijp> אהה זה...
<sijp> אני בדרך כלל שם לב מה אני מתקין. וגם זה לא כזה הרבה
<sijp> מה שמפריע לי זה שעדיין אין לי רוט :)
<soomsoom> sijp: יש
<soomsoom> unrevoked
<soomsoom> מסדר את זה
<soomsoom> תחפש את התוכנה
<sijp> אני יודע שאפשר, אני פשוט מפחד לעשות את זה
<sijp> והכזה לא תומך בDesire HD
<sijp> רק ב־Desire
<soomsoom> http://unrevoked.com/
<Hoborg> unrevoked @ unrevoked.com
<Ddorda> sijp: מתי אתה מצטרף לשורות הקובץ?
<sijp> ראיתי מדריך למכשיר שלי...
<Ddorda> יש לי מחסור בכתבים רציניים
<Ddorda> =\
<sijp> דור אתה תמיד מוזמן להעתיק דברים מהבלוג שלי
<sijp> :)
<Ddorda> sijp: אז אולי תהיה כתב ותעתיק מהבלוג שלך?
<sijp> אם אתה מוצא שם משהו מעניין אז בכיף
<Ddorda> ככה זה גם יהיה רשום על שמך באתר
<Elihai> חסר לי אני חושב רכיב מסוים של פלאש בדפדפן פיירפוקס
<Elihai> אבל ביוטיוב הפלאש בסדר..
<Elihai> מה עושים?
<sijp> האמת שחשבתי לכתוב משהו במיוחד בשביל הקובץ... אבל רק חשבתי אני צריך שיהיה לי נושא
<Ddorda> Elihai: אם יוטוב עובד לך כנראה שיש לך פלאש...
<Ddorda> לפי מה נראה לך שאין לך פלאש?
<sijp> אבל בלי קשר, אם אתה מוצא אצלי משהו מעניין אתה מוזמן לפרסם את זה בקובץ
<Elihai> תחף תראה
<Elihai> דקה רק שניה
<Ddorda> אני חושב להכניס לקובץ מדור מדריכים
<Elihai> http://www.limudanglit.co.il/learning/demo1.asp - אתה רואה פה סוג של נגן?
<sijp> רק ברישיון CC-by-SA בלי ה־NC כמו אצלכם
<Hoborg> שעור מספר 1 @ www.limudanglit.co.il
<Ddorda> Elihai: כן
<Ddorda> כאילו, אני רואה טעינה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: פששש הפלאגין הזה שימושי מאד הא?
<Elihai> אז אני לא
<Ddorda> soomsoom: נו בטח :)
<nady> יש לך דיסק בטעות
<Ddorda> Elihai: תתקין את החבילה ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rodensky> WTF
<Rodensky> הג'ניטור של אובונטו מזהה מלא חבילות של ליברה אופיס בתור חבילות להסרה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הג'ניטור של אובונטו דפוק, הגענו לזה מזמן
<Rodensky> אני לא מצליחה להבין על סמך מה הוא מחליט איזו חבילה להסרה ואיזו לא
<Rodensky> זה לא אמור לבדוק תלויות ו/או להיות היוריסטי?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא יודע, מעולם לא התעמקתי בה
<Ddorda> בעיקר בגלל שהיא גרועה
<Ddorda> Nate][: היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<tovenaar> אם כבר נקיונות - אתם מכירים תוכנה שתסיר אוטומטית אימאג'ים ישנים בבוט?
<tovenaar> ואני לא מתכוון להסרה ידנית בסינפטיק
<Ddorda> tovenaar: sudo apt-get autoremove
 * sijp likes Ddorda message: "בעיקר בגלל שהיא גרועה"
<Elihai> דור התקנתי
<Elihai> זה לא עובד עדיין
<Gargamel64> לא צריך לעדכן את הגראב אח"כ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני חושב שזה מעדכן לבד כחלק מההסרה
<Ddorda> Elihai: הפעלת מחדש את פיירפוקס?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אפשרי
<Ddorda> linuntu: שלום
<Elihai> אממ אה דקה
<Elihai> לא עובד
<Gargamel64> tovenaar לא בטוח שכדאי להסיר אוטומטית
<tovenaar> Ddorda אני לא בטוח שזה שונה מהג'ניטור. זה מסיר חבילות  שלא בשימוש
<Ddorda> tovenaar: זה שונה
<Elihai> דור אז מעושים?
<Ddorda> Elihai: אתרים אחרים שמשץתמשים בפלאש כן עובדים?
<tovenaar> או שהוא מגדיר כלא נחוצות עוד. הג'ניטור רצה להוריד לי את נסוס, כי היא לא בחבילות תוכנה
<Elihai> כן
<Ddorda> tovenaar: נו, אז רואה שזה שונה
<Ddorda> Elihai: חוץ מיוטוב
<Elihai> אממ לא בדקתי
<Elihai> אין לי אתר
<tovenaar> אני לא בדקתי אם אוטורימוב בוחר את החבילה הזאת גם כן. אני אעשה נסיון על מחשב אחר :)
<Ddorda> tovenaar: vimeo
<Ddorda> !g vimeo
<Hoborg> Vimeo, Video Sharing For You - http://vimeo.com/
<tovenaar> בדקתי. אותו דבר
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://pastie.org ולא בערוץ!
<Ddorda> חדש :)
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> תכירו
<Gargamel64> יש רשימה של פקודות?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: !cmds
<Gargamel64> כמו !g וכאלה?
<Gargamel64> !cmds
<Gargamel64> תודה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אם יש לך הצעות תגיד
<Ddorda> המפתח אפילו נמצא כאן ומכבד אותנו בנוכחותו
<Ddorda> ;)
<Gargamel64> פשש, כל הכבוד
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תגיד לו
<soomsoom> ?
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> soomsoom: מדברים עליך
<Gargamel64> אין לי הצעות לשפר
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> nv nscrho gkhh?
<soomsoom> מה מדברים עליי
<soomsoom> ?
<Gargamel64> פקודות להובורג
<Nighthawk``> Hoborg is tcl python or java?
<Nighthawk``> or c/c++ :> ?
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<soomsoom> :P
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Nighthawk``> דור למה להשתמש בבוט מוכן ולא לבנות אחד לבד ?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: נו סדרת את הxchat?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: למה כן?
<Ddorda> יש לך זמן מיותר?
<Nighthawk``> חחח תאמין לי
<Nighthawk``> אני עובד 4 משמרות בשבוע
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: soombot במקור מבוסס על הקוד של הובורג
<Nighthawk``> לומד 4 ימים בשבוע
<Nighthawk``> מהבוקר עד הלילה
<Nighthawk``> ובזמן הפנוי
<Nighthawk``> לומד
<Ddorda> שהיה קוד שאנחנו כתבנו
<Nighthawk``> linux/python/c/c++/java/c#
<Nighthawk``> תאמין לי
<Nighthawk``> ובזמן הפנוי
<Nighthawk``> אני מחפש כוס פנוי
<Ddorda> ...
<Nighthawk``> שמע דור אני נגמל מקולה
<Nighthawk``> והתופעות לוואי הם
<Nighthawk``> כאבי ראש
<Nighthawk``> ידיים רועדות
<soomsoom> וואי
<Nighthawk``> ועצבנות מטורפת
<soomsoom> גם אני ככה עכשיו
<Nighthawk``> גיליתי בחישוב כספי
<i-pink> היי
<soomsoom> ההורים שלי יכלו לסבול אותי יותר
<Nighthawk``> שאני קונה 3 שישיות של קולה כל שבוע
<soomsoom> דחפו לי כוס קולה לפה
<soomsoom> :|
<Nighthawk``> ואני ככה כל החיים
<Nighthawk``> soomsoom, אני מהמכורים האמיתיים הכבדים לא מכורים לייט
<Ddorda> damn you're losers.
<soomsoom> האאא
<Nighthawk``> הפעם היחידה שאני שותה מים
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי! מה קורה?
<Nighthawk``> זה במילואים
<i-pink> מישהו מכיר רשת לשינוי פרופורציות לגימפ?
<Nighthawk``> באמצע תרגיל מחלקה
<Nighthawk``> i-pink: #gimp
<i-pink> Ddorda,  בסדר אבל אני חושבת לזנוח את גימפ
<Nighthawk``> מקווה ש i-pink זה בת
<Ddorda> לטובת?
<Nighthawk``> הו, יותר נורמאלי
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, אין לי כוח לIRC שלהם
<i-pink> Nighthawk``,  כן אני בת
<Gargamel64> את קשורה לאפל?
<Gargamel64> (אם כבר זה נראה כמו ראיון)
<i-pink> Gargamel64, לא
<i-pink> אני ורודה..
<i-pink> אין לאפל בעלות על האות i
<i-pink> בקיצור יש למישהו מושג לגבי רשת לגימפ?
<i-pink> בפוטושופ זה נקרא Warp grid
<Ddorda> !g wrap grid gimp
<Hoborg> Mesh Warp | GIMP Plugin Registry - http://registry.gimp.org/node/16419
<Gargamel64> Ddorda, tovenaar?
<trew100> אני צריך עזרה חברים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Ddorda> trew100: ?
<trew100> אני רוצה להריץ לולאה במעטפת שישנה לי רק סוף של משפט
<trew100> זאת אומרת אני נותן לו כתובת נט והוא מריץ לי לפי שם שאני קובע לו בלולאה
<trew100> למשל אני רוצה שהכתובת   http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/0048.mp3
<trew100> לשנות לה רק את השם של השיר בצורה רציפה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אני רוצה להתייעץ איתכם לגבי הוויקי. ערכים שצריך, קטגוריות שיהיו. לארגן, בקיצור, עכשיו כשהוא מתחיל לתפוס נפח
<trew100> איך יראה הסינטקס? Ddorda
<Ddorda> trew100: זה תמיד מספר?
<Ddorda> ממספר x עד מספר y?
<i-pink> הייתי בIRC שי גימפ עכשיו, ואכן יש WARP TOOL אבל הוא פשוט נוראי..
<Ddorda> i-pink: אולי יש לו תחליפים...?
<i-pink> Ddorda, הם ניקראים פוטושופ..
<Ddorda> i-pink: התכוונתי לכלי שאת מחפשת
<Ddorda> לא לגימפ
<Ddorda> למרות שזה לגיטימי לגמרי להתקין פוטושופ
<i-pink> אפילו בפייטשופ יש warp tool יותר טוב..
<Ddorda> אם יש לך כמה אלפי שקלים בכיס לבזבז ;)
<Rodensky> או קראק טוב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מתוך מחשבה שתפוחים בחנות אפשר לקחת בחינם, אבל זה לא יפה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda יש קצת הבדל (לא שאני מצדיק גניבה)
<Rodensky> דור, יצרני התוכנות האלה לא נלחמים בתופעה הזו מכיוון שהם יודעים שאלה שמורידים את התוכנות עם קראקים זה אנשים שאין להם כסף לקנות את התוכנה או כאלה שממילא לא היו משלמים עליה מכל סיבה שהיא
<Rodensky> אז ככה לפחות התוכנה מופצת ע"ח מתחרים
<Rodensky> והם יודעים שחלק מהאנשים בחלוף הזמן יקנו אותה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן, אני יודע
<Ddorda> אגב, הם כן נלחמים בהם
<Ddorda> אבל לא ע"י תביעות וכאלה
<Ddorda> אלא ע"י שינוי האלגוריתם של הסריאל
<Rodensky> נלחמים כדי להקטין פיראטיות אבל השאלה איך נלחמים
<Rodensky> הם יודעים שלא משתלם להם להלחם משפטית עם אנשים על זה
<trew100> Ddorda: איך אני מריץ לולאה שאני רק משנה לה טווח והיא נותנת את כל המחרוזת רק עם אותו שינוי שהכנסתי?
<trew100> http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/001.mp3 {002.mp3, 003.mp3}
<trew100> ha t, zv
<Ddorda> http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/00{01..48}.mp3
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 לגבי הוויקי, צריך לבחור נושא ולטפל בו, כל פעם אחד אחר.
<Ddorda> http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/{0001..0048}.mp3
<trew100> Ddorda: יש לי אפשרות לעשות את זה בלי לכתוב את כל המספרים אלא שהוא יעשה את זה?
<tovenaar> אבל אני רציתי להציע שינוי כללי יותר, לגבי העמוד פתיחה. די קשה לנווט לערכים. אני חושב שצריך משהו ידידותי ונגיש יותר
<tovenaar> trew100 אם כבר אתה בלולאה- אז תשנה את המיקום הרצוי בסטרינג
<trew100> אבל איך?
<trew100> אם אני הולך על באש אז אפשר בלי לולאה
<Ddorda> trew100: מה שעשיתי...
<Ddorda> http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/{0001..0048}.mp3
<trew100> רק שאני לא זוכר איך זה הולך
<Ddorda> trew100: !!!!!
<trew100> אוקי מנסה
<tovenaar> while { i<100}  i++
<Gargamel64> tovenaar גם לדעתי צריך לשנות את עמוד הפתיחה
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 כדי להגיע לערך הרצוי  צריך ללכת לתחתית העמוד ללינק של רשימת הערכים.
<Gargamel64> נכון
<tovenaar> אני חושב שהוויקי צריך להתחיל מנושאים, ומשם להתפצל (יש כבר עמוד כזה מוכן )
<Gargamel64> למה הכוונה "נושאים"?
<Gargamel64> העמוד הראשי לדעתי צריך להיות תוכן העניינים של הוויקי
<tovenaar> חלוקה לרובריקות : תוכנה , התקנה , חומרה וכו'
<Gargamel64> הוא ייקשר לדפי קטגוריות
<Gargamel64> והם יקשרו לדפים
<Rodensky> בדומה לויקיפדיה
<Gargamel64> Rodensky השאלה אם צריך
<tovenaar> אם הבנתי אותך נכון, אז זה יראה כמו עמוד עם הרבה תתי סעיפים. לדעתי זה לא קל לעיכול
<Gargamel64> זה מתעדכן שם מדי יום
<Gargamel64> ומפנה לערכים ספציפיים
<Rodensky> גרגמל=גילגמש?
<Gargamel64> tovenaar לדעתי תלוי איך עושים את זה
<tovenaar> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu/%D7%A2%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%93_%D7%A8%D7%90%D7%A9%D7%99
<Gargamel64> פסקה על מה זה? עם הפנייה לערך אחר שמפרט יותר
<Hoborg> אובונטו - עמוד ראשי @ www.linuxguide.org.il
<Gargamel64> פסקה על איך מתקינים? והפנייה לערך מרחיב וכו'
<tovenaar> לדעתי הפתיחה של לינוקס גייד היא טובה מאוד
<Gargamel64> Rodensky לא...
<Gargamel64> פלוני אלמוני, אם כבר
<tovenaar> ככה אני חושב צריך להראות עמוד פתיחה. משם לתוכן עניינים של קטגוריות, או לחלופין תוכן עניינים כללי אולי כחלק ממפת האתר
<Gargamel64> תראה, אני מסכים איתך, רק שלדעתי צריך להחליף את זה לפסקאות עם קצת מלל ליד האייקונים
<Gargamel64> האייקונים יפנו לערכים המרחיבים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda ומה אתה אומר?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני מסכים אתך
<Gargamel64> ברור. אני תמיד צודק
<Ddorda> צריך להיות קצת מלל ליד האייקונים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה ברור
<Gargamel64> Rodensky ואת?
<tovenaar> אני חושב שיש מקום לעמודה בצד ימין (או שמאל) עבור כל האופציות : סקירה כללית, FAQ, ועוד
<Rodensky> מה?
<Gargamel64> לגבי העמוד הראשי. מה לדעתך צריך להיות שם
<Gargamel64> ?
<tovenaar> השטח בעמוד הפתיחה של לינוקס גייד לא מנוצל לחלוטין
<Rodensky> אני לא ממש מרוכזת בצ'ט כרגע ומזמן לא הייתי בויקי, אז אני לא בעניינים לגבי מה שאתם מדברים עליו
<Rodensky> בכל אופן, אם תהיה תצורה דומה לעמוד הראשי של ויקיפדיה אבל פחות עמוס בדברים אז נראה לי שיהיה טוב
<Gargamel64> אה, אז לא חשוב. ראיתי שהתעניית אז שאלתי
<i-pink> האם צריך רישיון לתוכנה עם היא מותקנת בסביבה וירטואלית?
<Rodensky> כן
<Gargamel64> tovenaar אז איך מנצליםן אותו?
<Rodensky> התקנה זו התקנה, גם אם היא "רק" וירטואלית
<trew100> Ddorda: איך אני גורם לו לעבוד על זה כשזה טקסט ולא קבצים?
<i-pink> Rodensky,  ואם זה רץ על קלסטר?
<Rodensky> מה הכוונה?
<Rodensky> ענן?
<tovenaar> כמו שציינתי, לצד אייקונים במלבן הרובריקות תהיה עמודה. בעמודה הזאת יהיו : סקירה על האתר/ערכים, גלריית תמונות , שאלות ותשובות ועוד
<Ddorda> trew100: מה זאת אומרת?
<i-pink> 30 מחשסים מרכיבים קלטסר אחד. ועליו רצה מעונה ויראוטלית אחת
<Rodensky> אם זה מערכת וירטואלית אחת אז התוכנה מותקנת עליה פעם אחת
<Rodensky> אז סביר להניח שנדרש רישיון אחד
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> כלומר רישיון אחד..
<Elihai> דור זה עדין לא עובד
<Rodensky> ברישיון מדברים על התקנות, לא על כמות מחשבים שמשתמשים
<Elihai> אני עדין לא רואה תסירטון
<trew100> cat http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/001.mp3 {002.mp3..202.mp3} >>song.m3u
<trew100> cat: http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/001.mp3: No such file or directory
<trew100> cat: {002.mp3..202.mp3}: No such file or directory
<trew100> Ddorda: ^^
<i-pink> Rodensky, יש עוד עניין.
<Rodensky> איזה עניין?
<i-pink> אם אני עושה CLONE למכונה. ומריצה אותה כמה פעמים..
<Ddorda> trew100: cat http://www.toker.co.il/playlists/2_original/{001..202}.mp3 >> song.m3u
<Ddorda> אם כבר
<Rodensky> i-pink, אני מציעה לך שפשוט תקראי את הרישיון של התוכנה במלואו
<i-pink> חלונות..
<i-pink> קר לי..
<Rodensky> אז תקראי את הרישיון שיש לך
<i-pink> 4 מעלות
<i-pink> OK
<trew100> Ddorda: צודק
<trew100> אבל עדיין יש בעיה
<trew100> הוא מחפש קובץ
<Rodensky> אם זה לא מצוין במפורש מהרישיון ולא משתמע ממנו
<trew100> הוא לא רושם לי את זה ישירות למסמך
<Rodensky> אז אפשר לשלוח שאילתא למיקרוסופט
<Elihai> אוכל לקבל עזרה
<Elihai> זה לא מראה לי תסירטון
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 אני מסכים  איתך לגבי מלל ליד האייקונים. צריך רק להקפיד על תאור תמציתי
<tovenaar> לילה טוב לכולם
<trew100> Ddorda: מה אתה אומר?
<trew100> הוא מחפש קובץ
<trew100> הוא לא מנסה לכתוב טקסט למסמך
<trew100> איך אני מסביר שלו מה כוונתי?
<Ddorda> trew100: אתה רוצה לאחד כמה קובצי mp3 ל־m3u?
<Ddorda> !g merge mp3 to m3u linux
<Hoborg> m3u to mp3 conversion? - Linux Forums - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-multimedia-entertainment/43383-m3u-mp3-conversion.html
<trew100> Ddorda: לא אני רוצה לעשות רשימה של קבצי MP3 עם הנתיבים שלהם
<trew100> לרשימת השמעה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda יש לי רעיון להובורג
<trew100> בקיצור ליצור רשימת השמעה לשירים שנמצאים בנט
<Gargamel64> lmgtfy
<Gargamel64> בנוסף לגוגל
<Gargamel64> (לא שאני רומז משהו עכשיו)
<Gargamel64> אבל אתמול נתקלתי במצב שרציתי לתת למישהו קישור כזה
<Gargamel64> ולא לגוגל הרגיל
<Ddorda> !g let me duck it for you
<Hoborg> FORT MINOR - COVER &amp; DUCK LYRICS - http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/Cover-Duck-lyrics-Fort-Minor/48CF439DDD481F20482575980022D78C
<Ddorda> :X
<Gargamel64> C:
<Gargamel64> לא מכיר כונן X
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: יש אפילו עד Z
<Gargamel64> Ddorda לא יצא לי לראות כזה דבר
<Gargamel64> אבל מעניין מה קורה אחרי 26 כוננים
<Ddorda> trew100: find [MP3 directory] -name "*.mp3" -print > playlist.m3u
<Gargamel64> כשאחד זה המערכת, ו-A, B תפוסים
<trew100> Ddorda: הכתובת היא באינטרנט
<trew100> אני צריך להזין רק את הכתובת המדוייקת
<trew100> שזה מה שאני מנסה לעשות
<Ddorda> echo ?
<trew100> כדי שיהיה לי רשימת השמעה לכל שיר שהם משדרים
<trew100> גאון
<Gargamel64> Ddorda בכל מקרה לדעתי להכניס פקודה שמגגל בשבילך עם lmgtfy זה יהיה שימושי
<trew100> אני מנסה כבר שעה עם פרינט
<Ddorda> trew100: :)
<trew100> Ddorda: עדיין אין לי תוצאה
<trew100> אבל אני מנסה להסתדר לבד
<trew100> אשגע אותך כשאני יתייאש
<Ddorda> trew100: מה הבעיה? זה עובד מצוין
<Ddorda> trew100: פשוט תערוך אחרי זה את הקובץ
<Ddorda> ותחליף כל רווח באנטר
<trew100> עלזה דווקא התגברתי
<H3r0> Ddorda -  http://crowdleaks.org/hbgary-inc-working-on-secret-rootkit-project-codename-magenta/
<H3r0> מה הולך חברים וחברות?
<Hoborg> Crowdleaks: HBGary INC. working on secret rootkit project. Codename: &#8220;MAGENTA&#8221; @ crowdleaks.org
<trew100> אני קרוב לתוצאה
<trew100> Hoborg: הול ברגל
<trew100> H3r0: הולך ברגל
<trew100> חח
<H3r0> trew100 - עדיף שילך ביד?
<trew100> Ddorda: איך אני מחליף רווח באנטר?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אחכה לתגובה ממך
<Ddorda> trew100: gedit file
<Ddorda> trew100: Ctrl + H
<Ddorda> בעליון " "
<Ddorda> בתחתון /n
<Ddorda>  /n
<trew100> ואיך אתה מסמן אנטר?
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> Ddorda: אני עם kate והוא נותן לי את התווים /n במקום רווח
<Ddorda> trew100: \n
<Ddorda> not /n
<trew100> חח
<trew100> כן את זה הבנתי השניה
<trew100> אגב התו הזה מקובל גם בבאש?
<Ddorda> כן
<trew100> כי אני לא מצליח לשלב אותו טוב בפקודה
<trew100> חשבתי לתת לו את זה כבר בפקודה הראשונה ואז הוא יעשה את זה אוטומט
<Ddorda> trew100: שנייה
<Ddorda> אני שואל ב־ #bash
<H3r0> Ddorda - אל תתיחס :\
<Ddorda> H3r0: שנייה, רק עכשיו התיישבתי שוב על המחשב
<Ddorda> trew100: תנסה לשנות את האות הראשונה של $IFS
<Ddorda> H3r0: מזסתכל
<Ddorda> מסתכל
<H3r0> תודה
<Ddorda> H3r0: מה עם זה?
<H3r0> מה הבנת מהכתבה הזאת?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן
<Ddorda> rootkit לחלונות
<Ddorda> שעוד לא יודעים עליו כלום אבל יודעים מי אחראי עליו
<trew100> יש לי
<trew100> הצלחתי
<trew100> Ddorda: תודה רבה רבה
<Ddorda> trew100: $IFS?
<trew100> מזתומרת?
<trew100> השתתמשתי בסוף עם העורך טקסט כמו שאמרת בהתחלה
<Ddorda> trew100: מצאתי לך פיתרון איך לעשות את זה בסקריפט
<Ddorda> כאילו, בפקודה
<trew100> גדול איך?
<trew100> כי יש לי לעשות עוד כמה כאלה
<Ddorda> printf %s\\n http://address.com/{1..5}.mp3
<Hoborg> Address Finder and Addresses Lookup - Address.com @ address.com
<Ddorda> trew100: זה יפריד עם אנטרים
<trew100> אני מנסה
<Ddorda> printf %s\\n http://address.com/{1..5}.mp3 > file.m3u
<Hoborg> Address Finder and Addresses Lookup - Address.com @ address.com
<trew100> תודה בכל אופן
<Ddorda> trew100: בכיף
<Ddorda> תגיד לי אחרי זה אם עבד
<Ddorda> ×£Ö·
<Ddorda> :P
<trew100> גדול
<trew100> עובד מעולה
<Ddorda> trew100: תרשום לך את זה בצד
<Ddorda> ;)
<trew100> כן אסור לשכוח כאלה דברים
<Nighthawk``> דור, לילה טוב אמיגו
<Nighthawk``> תאחלו לי מחר במבחן בהתסברות
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: לילה טוב
<Nighthawk``> *הסתברות
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בהצלחה. הסתברות זה אחלה :)
<Nighthawk``> חח
<Nighthawk``> דור כבר עשית תואר במדעי המחשב ומתמטיקה?
<Nighthawk``> זה המון דברים אחלה זה לא הכי מתאים :D
<Nighthawk``> חחח לילה טוב אנשים
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: לילה טוב
<H3r0> Ddorda - אותותו אובונטו החדש יש שמועות כבר על השדרוג?
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?
<Ddorda> איזה?
<H3r0> ל
<H3r0> 11.04
<H3r0> upgrade
<Ddorda> איזה שמועות...?
<H3r0> Ddorda - הקטע שסיפרתיי לי על הקטע עם הגנום
<tsr> hi
<H3r0> מה הולך לקראות
<H3r0> לקרות*
<Ddorda> H3r0: מה סיפרתי לך?
<H3r0> על זה שלא תהיה בעיה אבל אובונטו תומכת במשהו אחר התקנה
<H3r0> לא זוכר על שולחן אחר
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> המשפט שלך חסר
<Ddorda> אני לא מצליח להבין מה אתה אומר
<H3r0> לא משנ
<H3r0> ה
<H3r0> עזוב
<H3r0> Ddorda -
<H3r0> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap
<H3r0> אני מחפש PPA של זה
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-10
<Ddorda> חבל שגרגמל לא פה עדיין
<Ddorda> חבר'ה:
<Ddorda> !lmgtfy איך להתקין אובונטו
<Hoborg> http://tinyurl.com/5ue7pah
<Ddorda> Rodensky88: מוקדש לך
<Ddorda> בטח תהיה הפקודה החבובה עלייך
<Ddorda> הרגע סיימתי לכתוב
<trew100> איך אני מריך תוכן של קובץ מסויים על פקודה מסויימת?
<Ddorda> trew100: כלומר?
<trew100> נגיד ויש לי קובץ טקסט עם הרבה לינקים ואני רוצה להעביר את זה לטיפול wget
<Ddorda> trew100: wget --help
<trew100> אה יש כזה דבר מובנה התוכנה הזאת?
<trew100> חשבתי על משהו כזה
<trew100> cat 123.txt | wget
<i-pink> האם אובונטו 12.04 צפויה להתחבר עם העץ של דביאן?
<trew100> או על wget <<123.txt
<Ddorda> trew100: תקרא מה שכתבתי
<Ddorda> wget --help
<Ddorda> i-pink: למה שזה יקרה?
<trew100> סבבה
<i-pink> כדי להתחרות בWIN8
<Ddorda> אם זה לא ב־15 שורות הראשונות אני מוכן לעזור לך
<Ddorda> i-pink: ...?!
<Ddorda> זה לא יקרה בחיים
<Ddorda> ואיך חיבור עם דביאן יעזור להתחרות בווינדוז?
<Ddorda> trew100: מצאת?
<Ddorda> trew100: ומה שהצעת לא יעבוד, אגב
<Ddorda> צריך לעשות את זה עם loop
<trew100> אני יודע
<trew100> אני רק חושב למה
<trew100> אז למה את הראשון הוא לא נותן
<trew100> מחפש
<Ddorda> כי זה יוצא ככה:
<trew100> Ddorda: זה?
<trew100> -i,  --input-file=FILE     download URLs found in local or external FILE.
<Ddorda> wget addres1\naddres2\naddress3.....
<Ddorda> הבנת?
<Ddorda> trew100: כן
<Ddorda> :)
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> אני הולך לנסות
<trew100> :)
<trew100> Ddorda: גדול זה עובד לי
<trew100> אתה גאון
<Ddorda> trew100: אמרתי לך ;)
<trew100> אמרתי את זה כבר?
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> trew100: יכול להיות, אבל זה לא נכון
<Ddorda> אני פשוט יודע לחפש
<Ddorda> :D
<trew100> שזה נהדר
<trew100> כי אני לא משהו בזה
<trew100> האנגלית שלי לא משהו ולכן זה נראה ככה
<Ddorda> trew100: הבנתי
<Nate||> הי
<Ddorda> Nate||: היי
<Nate||> מהמצב Dorda?
<Ddorda> אחלה
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<Nate||> בסדר
<Nate||> אין תלונות
<Nate||> ואם אני אתלונן, זה יעזור?
<Ddorda> Nate||: כן! להתלונן זה כיף
<sijp> ̉בוקר טוב...
<sijp> הנה משהו קטן למי שמתעניין במנועים פיסיקלים:
<sijp> http://www.blendernation.com/2011/03/10/blender-2-57-splash-contest-has-begun
<Hoborg>  Blender 2.57 splash contest has begun!   at  BlenderNation @ www.blendernation.com
<sijp> lols
<sijp> double blendernation references
<New0> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כאן?
<trew100> Ddorda: זה התוצר של העבודה
<trew100> http://y101.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-post.html
<trew100> שאמרתי שאני עסוק עם איזה פוסט
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> trew100: כאן?
<Nighthawk``> קר ברמות
<Ddorda> trew100: המדריך שיצא עכשיו על בלנדר שלך?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כן, די קר
<sijp> Ddorda - איזה מדריך?
<Nighthawk``> אבא http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/220/482.html
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: שבפלאנט
<Ddorda> :O
<Ddorda> למה הובורג לא נותן את הכותרת?
<sijp> איך גרים בקוביה? זה של יניב
<Ddorda> sijp: אבל הוא אמר אתמול שהוא עובד על איזו כתבה על בלנדר עם עוד מישהו
<Nighthawk``> כנראה בגלל שבמעריב הם כשאתה נכנס לכתבה
<sijp> אולי העוד מישהו זה יניב
<Nighthawk``> הם שמים פרסומת 3 שניות
<sijp> :)
<Nighthawk``> ואז מעבירים אותך לדף
<Nighthawk``> הבוט כנראה מוגדר על לשלוף את הנתונים ולצאת
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org
<Hoborg> אובונטו ישראל | לינוקס לבני אדם @ ubuntu-il.org
<Nighthawk``> הינה בקרוב הולכת להיות אחת הפירצות הגדולות ביותר בישראל
<Nighthawk``> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/220/494.html?hp=1&loc=6
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אני אומר לכם
<Ddorda> התעודה הביומטרית הזאת זה דבר אדיר
<Ddorda> תחשוב על זה, לשלם לסדר את החובות בבנק על חשבון השכנים למשל
<Ddorda> איך לא חשבו על זה קודם..
<sijp> Happy International Day of Awesomeness Everyone!
<Ddorda> sijp: WTF? another stupid facebook provocation?
<Ddorda> :P
<sijp> I don't think so
<sijp> http://dayofawesomeness.com/
<Hoborg> The International Day of Awesomeness!  March 10, 2008 @ dayofawesomeness.com
<sijp> אבל מסתבר שרוב האנשים מכריזים על היום הזה בשני דרכים:
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, הימים שלי אדירים גם בלי זה
<Ddorda> כמו שבטח ידוע לך
<sijp> אממ... זה לא יום אדיר, זה יום חגיגה לאדירות
<sijp> בקיצור מכריזים עליו בשני דרכים:
<sijp> 1. יום הולדת שמח לצ'אק נוריס
<sijp> 2. When I get sad, I stop being sad and be awesome. True story.
<sijp> בכל מקרה זה נורא מצחיק
<sijp> ודור, אם כל יום שלך הוא אדיר, אז היום הזה הוא בשבילך
<sijp> זהו יום שבו כולנו מכבדים את האנשים האדירים.
<Ddorda> sijp: אתה רומז שאתה לא מכבד אותי בדר"כ?
<Ddorda> :O
<sijp> איפה דיברתי על עצמי בכל החפירה הזו?
<sijp> דיברתי על אנשים כקבוצה
<Ddorda> <sijp> זהו יום שבו כולנו מכבדים את האנשים האדירים.
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> שמע, אם אני אחפש אותך מספיק אני אמצא
<Ddorda> :P
<sijp> אני לא רבים
<sijp> בקיצור אנחנו הולכים לאכול אוכל אדיר עכשיו (האמת היא שזה אוכל לא אדיר בכלל)
<Ddorda> sijp: הסבר!
<sijp> הפסקת צהריים
<sijp> :)
<Ddorda> אה.
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> :P
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> Elihai: !
<Elihai> מה קורה דור
<Elihai> עד עכשיו כל הלינוקס שלי עובד כראוי חוץ משתי בעיות..
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Elihai> דורא
<Elihai> דור*
<Elihai> <Ddorda>?
<Elihai> אוקי אממ
<Elihai> בקשר למשהו חשוב,
<Elihai> אני מחבר כל התקן usb
<Elihai> פשוט הוא לא מתחבר
<Elihai> הוא מזהה אותו אבל לא מחבר
<Ddorda> Elihai: איך אתה יודע שהוא מזהה אותו?
<Elihai> כי חיברתי אותו והוא פותח לי הודעה
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578271/ זה השגיאה
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> העלאתי כבר
<Elihai> תוכלו לעזור לי?
<Ddorda> Elihai: כן, שנייה
<Elihai> אין אתם מלכים
<Elihai> הכל יודעים
<jextrick> מה קרה לקהילה של הפורום
<jextrick> כולם נעלמו
<Ddorda> Elihai: dmesg | tail
<Elihai> sur?
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> לעלות תשגיאה?
<Ddorda> Elihai: להעלות את התשובה של dmesg | tail
<Elihai> סבבה שניה
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578279/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> העלאתי..
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> <Ddorda>
<Ddorda> Elihai: שנייה
<Elihai> דור חח
<Elihai> עבר שעה
<Ddorda> Elihai: מצטער, אני עסוק...
<Ddorda> Elihai: יש לו בעיה.. משהו לא ברור
<Ddorda> זה לא מזהה שוב usb?
<Ddorda> שום*
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> בידיוק
<Ddorda> Elihai: עם כמה ניסית?
<Elihai> 4
<Elihai> וזה אף פעם לא זיהה usb
<Elihai> פשוט התעלמתי מהנושא
<Elihai> אבל עכשיו אני רוצה לסדר את זה לתמיד
<Ddorda> מצטער, אבל אין לי מספיק זמן לעזור לך עם זה עכשיו
<Ddorda> !jgi example
<Hoborg> http://tinyurl.com/cxo8jt
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ^
<soomsoom> שטויות
<soomsoom> אפשר לעשוץ
<soomsoom> אפשר לעשות
<i-pink> Ddorda
<soomsoom> .google hello
<soomsoom> !google hello
<soomsoom> טזהט
<Ddorda> soomsoom: בניתי את זה כי היה ביקוש...
<soomsoom> וזהו
<soomsoom> יותר פשוט
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> .cmds
<i-pink> ?
<Ddorda> זה ירד לך עוד רגע
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אם זה לא נראה לך אתה יכול למחוק, אבל בניתי את זה כי ביקשו
<Elihai> לא משנה
<Elihai> תודה בכל מיקרה. - אכזבה.
<nicoco> דור, ענק
<nicoco> אחלה פלוגין
<Ddorda> nicoco: :D
<Ddorda> nicoco: שלומי הזמין
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אגב, מה דעתך על הרעיון של אלעד?
<asw3_> מישהו נתקל בבעיה שהמסך לא נסגר?
<asw3_> put display to sleep when inactive
<asw3_> זה מעצבן
<soomsoom> ?
<nicoco> !
<sijp> ¿
<sijp> ‽
<soomsoom> :O
<sijp> 😄
<sijp> נראה לי שמשהו דפוק במקלדת שלי¡
<sijp> pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ uı dn buıɥʇǝɯos pǝssǝɯ ı ʞuıɥʇ ı ˙˙˙ou ɥo
<sijp> 😃
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<lightpriest_> היי דור
<lightpriest_> הכל טוב, איך אצלך?
<lightpriest_> :D
<lightpriest_> אל תשאל, מקודם עבר פה חתול שחור
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: vfk tjkv
<Ddorda> הכל אחלה
<Ddorda> חתול שחור?
<Ddorda> הסבר..?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אתה יודע לעבווד קצת עם nginx במקרה?
<Ddorda> או לא במקרה?
<Ddorda> serfus: היי
<Ddorda> serfus: רצינו לעשות אתמול פגישה ולא היית
<serfus> ?
<serfus> איזה פגישה?
<Ddorda> serfus: של הצוות מפגשים
<Ddorda> צוות ארועים*
<Ddorda> serfus: רצית גלובל ג'אם לא?
<serfus> כן, זה יהיה אדיר לדעתי
<serfus> (אני לא זוכר כלום על צוות אירועים)
<serfus> אגב, הגיע עוד חבילת דיסקים לארץ
<Ddorda> serfus: :O
<Ddorda> שווה לאללה
<Ddorda> זה אומר שיש לנו אפשרות לארועים
<Ddorda> מה יש בקופסה?
<serfus> לא קיבלתי אותה עדיין
<serfus> ביום ראשון היא תהיה כאן
<Ddorda> שווה
<Ddorda> איך אתה יודע BTW?
<Ddorda> אה.. כבר הגיעה אבל לא אספת?
<serfus> התקשר אליי השליח
<serfus> הוא עבר פה אבל לא היה אף אחד בבית שלי שיחתום על החבילה
<Ddorda> serfus: אצלי בקיבוץ את הבעיה הזאת
<Ddorda> כי הקיבוץ חותם
<Ddorda> ואז אני אוסף
<Ddorda> :)
<serfus> kibbutz is fun
<serfus> :P
<serfus> לא נורא, יום ראשון אני אדאג להיות בבית
<serfus> זה היה קצת מוזר, הוא אמר לי שהוא באזור והוא יכול לקפוץ
<serfus> כלומר, אם הוא לא היה באזור, הוא היה משאיר את זה אצלו להתבשל?
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> serfus: הוא היה חוזר אליכם שוב אחרי כמה ימים
<Ddorda> מתאם אתכם מראש
<serfus> כן סביר להניח
<trew100> nicoco: אתה שאלת אותי על הפוסט של התלת ממד?
<serfus> Ddorda, מה דעתך על לעבור לרשימת דיוור של אובונטו?
<Ddorda> serfus: אפשרי בהחלט
<Ddorda> serfus: אבל אם כבר עוברים רשימת דיוור
<Ddorda> למה לא לרשימת דיוור אצלנו?
<Ddorda> או אצל המקור?
<trew100> nicoco: בכל אופן הנה לינק
<trew100> http://y101.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-post.html
<serfus> אצלנו זה קצת בלאגן אבל תמיד אפשר אם יש מישהו שמוכן להסתדר עם זה
<nicoco> ?
<serfus> הצעתי את אלה של אובונטו כי אותם אני מכיר והם עובדות טוב
<serfus> (גם עם עברית)
<Ddorda> serfus: הבעיה היא שזה יותר קשה להירשם אליהם
<Ddorda> תחשוב שאפשר לעשות שבהרשמה לאובונטו ישראל יהיה סימון "הרשמה לרשימת התפוצה"
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> רשימת דיוור, לא תפוצה
<Ddorda> זה שונה
<serfus> אני לא חושב שזה קשה, מכניסים את האימייל שלך ומחכים לאימות
<serfus> מצד שני זה דווקא יותר קל
<serfus> כי לא צריך להרשם
<serfus> הרשימה לא תלויה בשום אתר או חשבון אחר
<serfus> אתה צריך רק אימייל
<serfus> Ddorda, אם תוכל לבצע כזה דבר, זה יהיה מעולה
<serfus> השאלה היא האם זה אפשרי
<serfus> והאם יהיה מישהו שיתחזק את הרשימה
<Ddorda> serfus: זה אפשרי, זה נראהל י לא בריא
<serfus> ;)
<serfus> אני גם חושב ככה
<kljgfdklg> Oracle VM VirtualBox - מה זה?
<serfus> kljgfdklg, זאת מכונה ווירטואלית
<serfus> ממליץ לך לחפש בגוגל ולקרוא
<kljgfdklg> מזאת אומרת מכונה וירטואלית
<serfus> שאתה מתקין מערכת הפעלה על המחשב שלך, אבל באופן ווירטואלי
<serfus> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%9B%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%94_%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A8%D7%98%D7%95%D7%90%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%AA
<kljgfdklg> מזאת אומרת מוכנה
<kljgfdklg> לא מערכת העפהל
<kljgfdklg> מה ההבדל בין כל מערכות ההפעלה ואלייה?
<serfus> kljgfdklg, תקרא את ערך הוויקיפדיה שנתתי
<tovenaar> kljgfdklg אולי עדיף שתקרא את הערך באנגלית הוא שפה מועדפת אחרת. הערך בעברית לא מדויק
<tovenaar> בכלל אל תסמוך על ויקי כתחליף למחקר אמיתי
<Gargamel64> מישהו מתמצא בוורדפרס?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תלוי מה אתה צריך
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ואגב, תסתכל על הפקודות
<Ddorda> תגיד לי אם אתה רוצה פקודה חדשה
<Gargamel64> היי Ddorda
<Gargamel64> מה קורה?
<Gargamel64> !cmds
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הכל טוב :)
<Gargamel64> התקנתי וורדפרס על שרת IIS
<Gargamel64> (כי זה מה שיש)
<Gargamel64> אבל זה לא קשור לדעתי
<Gargamel64> כל דפי הניהול עובדים, דפי הצגת הפוסטים עובדים
<Gargamel64> רק הדף הראשי לא
<Gargamel64> דף לבן, ריק. גם ה-view source ריק
<Gargamel64> מוכר?
<Ddorda> !jgi empty front page wordpress
<Hoborg> http://tinyurl.com/4gdboog
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: kt bang kh nufr
<Ddorda> לא נשמע לי מוכר
<Gargamel64> :D
<Gargamel64> אבל תן לי את הקרדיט בכך שחיפשתי לפני ששאלתי :)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: סתם ניצלתי את ההזדמנות להראות לך את הפקודה
<Gargamel64> מגניב
<Gargamel64> ואיפה רואים מה הפקודות עושות?
<Gargamel64> כי old לא אומרת לי יותר מדי
<Gargamel64> !old
<Gargamel64> !wiki התקנה
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Gargamel64> הובורג עצלן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda ‫ואיפה רואים מה הפקודות עושות?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא רואים
<Ddorda> .old
<Hoborg> גרסה זו כבר אינה נתמכת כיוון. כדי להתמודד עם הקשיים שלך יש צורך בשידרוג המערכת לגרסה חדשה יותר.
<Ddorda> כיוון?
<Ddorda> אני אתקן
<Gargamel64> חח
<Gargamel64> .wiki התקנה
<Hoborg> http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> מה ההבדל בין ! לבין . בהתחלה?
<Gargamel64> !paste
<Gargamel64> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://pastie.org ולא בערוץ!
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ! = פקודות
<Ddorda> . = factoids
<Ddorda> התשובה לאיך מבדילים היא שאי אפשר כרגע
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Ddorda> .old
<Hoborg> גרסה זו כבר אינה נתמכת כיוון. כדי להתמודד עם הקשיים שלך יש צורך בשידרוג המערכת לגרסה חדשה יותר.
<Gargamel64> אני בעד להפוך אותו לרוסי
<Gargamel64> !ask
<Gargamel64> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Ddorda> .old
<Hoborg> גרסה זו כבר אינה נתמכת כיוון שהיא ישנה. כדי להתמודד עם הקשיים שלך יש צורך בשידרוג המערכת לגרסה חדשה יותר.
<Gargamel64> .forum
<Hoborg> http://forum.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<Gargamel64> .chat
<Hoborg> http://chat.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> אדיר הא?
<Ddorda> הזה על חלונות
<Ddorda> :P
<Gargamel64> חח כן
<Gargamel64> תלונות
<Gargamel64> .privacy
<Hoborg> יש לשמור על פרטיות המשתתפים, אין לשאול שאלות חודרניות בחדר הציבורי!
<Gargamel64> .lp
<Hoborg> http://lp.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> .fb
<Hoborg> http://fb.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> .donate
<Hoborg> ‏ניתן לתרום לנו בעמוד התרומה https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<Gargamel64> .uptime
<Gargamel64> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 5 days, 21:48:45
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: את donate צריך להוריד בינתיים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda יופי של אילוף
<Gargamel64> שימושי
<Ddorda> אהא
<Gargamel64> למה להוריד?
<serfus> !cmds
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כי אי אפשר לתרום
<serfus> Ddorda, מה העניין הזה באמת?
<Ddorda> serfus: ?
<serfus> שאי אפשר לתרום
<serfus> אמרת שלמקור יש בעיות עם התרומות
<serfus> קורה עם זה משהו?
<Ddorda> מתקדם עם פייפאל
<Ddorda> עם לתרום לא ממש
<Ddorda> כרגע המקור תרומות שלנו זה ארועים
<serfus> אפשר לתרום דרך פייפאל?
<Ddorda> כרגע עוד לא
<Ddorda> אבל יהיה אפשר בקרוב
<soomsoom> Ddorda: מעוניין לראות את הבוט החדש?
<soomsoom> הוא כבר בגיט :)
<Ddorda> מה חדש בו?
<Ddorda> חוץ מההתחברות?
<soomsoom> :<
<soomsoom> https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il/blob/master/CHANGELOG
<Hoborg> CHANGELOG at master from soomsoom/soombot-il - GitHub @ github.com
<soomsoom> עכשיו הבוט פועל כמו שצריך =]
<soomsoom> בלי &
<soomsoom> וכל זה
<soomsoom> :)
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתה מעדכן?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: שניונת
<Ddorda> soomsoom: נראה לי צריך לעזור אפשרות לגיבוי factoids
<soomsoom> ?
<Ddorda> רגע, אם אני אעדכן זה יאבד את כל ה־factoids שקיימים?
<soomsoom> לא
<Ddorda> " Fixing factoids (liel's plugin) to remove all commands on unloading"
<soomsoom> זה לא ימחוק
<soomsoom> אל תדאג
<soomsoom> Ddorda: בעצם תגבה
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> !soombot
<soomsoom> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ה־factoids שמורים בקובץ כלשהו?
<soomsoom> כן
<soomsoom> data/factoids.txt
<soomsoom> בתקייה של הפלאגין
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אני לא מבין למה צריך למחוק את כל הפקודות ב־unload
<soomsoom> כי אז הם נשארות בhelp
<soomsoom> והפקודות לא יעבדו
<soomsoom> Ddorda: יאנו ב !cmds
<Ddorda> אז צריך שב־load הוא יחזיר אותם
<Ddorda> או שסידרת את זה מהבחינה הזאת
<soomsoom> Ddorda: Nope, זה לא עובד ככה
<Ddorda> אז?
<soomsoom> כשהוא מכניס את הפקודות המערכת שומרת אותם במערך
<soomsoom> מסויים
<soomsoom> של כל הפקודות
<soomsoom> מהפלאגינים
<soomsoom> ויש פונקציות מיוחדות שמוסיפות ומוחוקות את הפקודות מהמערכים
<Ddorda> זה רק מחזק את הטענה שלי שצריך להשתמש בהם בנפרד.
<soomsoom> יש מבין?
<Ddorda> כן, ראיתי את זה
<Ddorda> כשלמדתי על הפלאגינים כדי לכתוב בעצמי
<soomsoom> בנתיים הטיעון שלך לא צודק
<soomsoom> כי הרעיון של הfactoids
<Ddorda> למה לא?
<soomsoom> שזה יהיה פלאגין שמאפשר להוסיף פקודות שכולה מחזירות טקסט
<soomsoom> ולא עושות משהו מתוחכם
<soomsoom> והמטרה שהפקודות האלה יתנהגו כמו פקודה רגילה שאתה נותן לבוט
<soomsoom> נגיד בארצ' כמו פה אנחנו משתמשים בזה המון
<soomsoom> ויותר נוח לגשת לדברים האלה ככה ולא כתת פקודה
<soomsoom> כמו שאתה מציע
<Ddorda> ברור, אבל זה מאוד מבלבל כי זה מופיע עם הפקודות הרגילות ואין להם את אותו התו
<soomsoom> קודם כך
<soomsoom> כל
<soomsoom> אתה יכול לערוך את התו
<soomsoom> זה נמצא ב
<soomsoom> factoids/factoids.conf
<soomsoom> דבר ראשון
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אבל אז יש התנגשות
<soomsoom> https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il/blob/master/plugins/factoids/factoids.conf
<Hoborg> plugins/factoids/factoids.conf at master from soomsoom/soombot-il - GitHub @ github.com
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אין התנגשויות
<soomsoom> תראה איך זה בארצ'
<Ddorda> .wiki
<Hoborg> http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> !wiki
<soomsoom> ...
<soomsoom> ...
<Ddorda> !wiki התקנה
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Ddorda> .wiki התקנה
<Hoborg> http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אז נגיד את זה, אתה יכול לשפר, ולעשות שאם אין ערך שיחזיר
<soomsoom> את הכתובת
<soomsoom> לא צריך .wiki
<soomsoom> הוא מיותר
<soomsoom> נגיד
<soomsoom> בסדר?
<soomsoom> .cmds
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> .old
<Hoborg> גרסה זו כבר אינה נתמכת כיוון שהיא ישנה. כדי להתמודד עם הקשיים שלך יש צורך בשידרוג המערכת לגרסה חדשה יותר.
<soomsoom> :o
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אבל אלה בעיות נקודתיות, זה לא באמת פותר את הבעיה
<soomsoom> :\
<soomsoom> Ddorda: לא סתם נתתי לך גישה לגיט, תשנה את הפלאגין של wiki
<soomsoom> יהיה טוב תאמין לי
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אני לא מעלה לגיט כלום בלי אישור שלך, מה הבעיה
<soomsoom> :|
<Ddorda> אפשר לחשוב שאני איזה פושע כי אני חושב אחרת ממך :)
<soomsoom> לא זה פשוט מה שאני וליאל
<soomsoom> סכמנו
<soomsoom> גם אגב פריק (הבוט הרשמי של ארצ') יש לו factoids וזה מתנהג בול כמו הבוט שלי
<soomsoom> וזה לא בוט שהוא על הקוד שלי
<soomsoom> זה supbot
<soomsoom> שטחנו אותו עם factoids
<soomsoom> <soomsoom> !gentoo
<soomsoom> <phrik> Watching text scroll by for hours on end is fun for the whole family!
<soomsoom> factoid!
<Ddorda> לא מת על supybot
<soomsoom> גם אני לא
<soomsoom> בגלל זה המצאתי את soombot
<soomsoom> כי לבנות פלאגינים שמה זה קל
<soomsoom> וגם להריץ
<soomsoom> זה מאד גל
<soomsoom> :)
<soomsoom> *קל
<Ddorda> הוא לא מבוסס על Hoborg?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ^
<soomsoom> מה הבוט phrik?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: לא
<Ddorda> soombot
<soomsoom> חחחחח
<soomsoom> אתה רציני?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן. זה מה שאני זוכר
<Ddorda> שליאל עבד על הובורג ואז היה איזה חילוק דעות
<Ddorda> והוא עבר לטוויסטד
<Ddorda> ואתה המשכת עם irclib
<Ddorda> עבד אתכם על הובורג*
<soomsoom> Ddorda: הם אתה מתכוון pacman
<soomsoom> pacbot
<soomsoom> סליחה
<soomsoom> יאפ, אבל שינינו לו את השם וזה
<Ddorda> אז זה כן במקור מהובורג
<soomsoom> pacbot
<soomsoom> זה לא הובורג
<Ddorda> (לא שזה משנה לי, סתם רציתי לוודא שאני לא מדמיין)
<soomsoom> זה שם שהוחלט
<soomsoom> בגלל המאפיין העיקרי בארצ' זה pacman מנהל החבילות
<soomsoom> אז לקחנו את השם ושפרצנו אותו לpacbot
<Ddorda> כן, זה אני מבין
<soomsoom> לא קשור להובורג
<soomsoom> ליאל רצה לקחת את הבוט ולהתאים אותו לצרכים של הובורג
<soomsoom> fukcing kernel-2.6.37
<soomsoom> *fucking
<Gargamel64> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Gargamel64> שני דברים
<Gargamel64> 1. להוסיף פקודה להובורג: ".d"
<Gargamel64> ‏והיא‫ תבצע "Ddorda?"
<Gargamel64> זה יחסוך לי הקלדה
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> תעשה d+Tab
<Ddorda> זה בדיוק אותו דבר
<Gargamel64> 2. בוויקי: ההפניה לערך מורחב השתגעה
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת? מה השתגע בה?
<Gargamel64> היא לא מוצגת טוב
<Gargamel64> שימושי, לא ידעתי
<Gargamel64> תודה
<Ddorda> בכיף
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אם כבר תיקונים, אחד מהסידורים ששימוש ב־sasl-tor יעשו
<Ddorda> זה שה־IP מוסתר מראש
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה לא מוצג טוב? לא רואים את התמונה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: זה לא מוצג
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אפשר לינק למקום שזה אמור להופיע?
<Gargamel64> מתעלם לגמרי מהתגית
<Gargamel64> http://www.ubuntu-il.org/wiki/index.php?title=%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%94_%D7%95%D7%94%D7%A1%D7%A8%D7%94_%D7%A9%D7%9C_%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%AA&action=edit
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ובקשר לסעיף 1 ממקודם, זה היה בצחוק, אבל יצא לי מזה משהו :)
<H3r0> ואיי למה האנדרואיד כל כך חם?!? :(
<Ddorda> H3r0: jfgi
<Ddorda> the answer is - Google?
<Ddorda> duh?
<H3r0> Ddorda - how?
<H3r0> what*
<Ddorda> H3r0: google
<Ddorda> אנדרויד זה של גוגל
<Ddorda> מה ציפית?
<Gargamel64> אני לא יודע לאיזה "חם" הכוונה, אבל שני הפירושים מתאימים
<H3r0> מה הקשר
<H3r0> גם היה להם רשת חברתית
<H3r0> וזה לא תפס
<H3r0> זה שזה מותג זה לא אומר שזה טוב
<H3r0> אגב
<Gargamel64> ואני חושב שמצאתי את הטעות: הערך שאליו מפנים לא קיים
<H3r0> Firefox 4.0 RC1 is out !!!!!!
<Gargamel64> אופס..
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  ואחרי שמתקנים את ההפנייה, הטקסט מוצג בצורה משובשת
<Gargamel64> אבל זה כבר בעיה מוכרת :P
<Ddorda> H3r0: כי הרשת החברתית שלהם דפוקה. לינוקס לא
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נו, זה כבר משהו
<Ddorda> :P
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא יצא עדיין ללינוקס?אתה בטוח?
<Ddorda> H3r0: אנדרויד זה לינוקס...
<H3r0> אה חשבתי דיברת על FF
<H3r0> לא משנה
<H3r0> אגב דור אם נניח היה לי סיסמא במשתמש נניח X ואז שיניתי לY אי אפשר להחזיר אותה לX?
<Ddorda> H3r0: אם אתה יודע מה הססמה הישנה? כן
<H3r0> ברור אני יודע
<Ddorda> passwd
<H3r0> הוא אמר שהוא תואם לסיסמא הישנה
<H3r0> Bad: new and old password are too similar
<Ddorda> H3r0: מאיפה קיבלת את זה?
<Ddorda> במסוף?
<H3r0> כן
<H3r0> ואז החלפתי לסיסמא אחרת
<H3r0> נניח Z
<H3r0> ואז ניסיתי להחזיר לסיסמא X
<H3r0> ואז הוא רשם לי
<H3r0> too simple
<Ddorda> H3r0: אז כנראה שהיא פשוטה מדי
<Ddorda> :P
<H3r0> אז מה
<H3r0> הוא נתן לי להתקין איתה
<H3r0> אז הוא יתן לי לשנות איתה !
<H3r0> שמוק פשוט שמוק !
<Ddorda> H3r0: XD
<H3r0> Ddorda - אל תצחק
<H3r0> עכשיו אני תקוע עם סיסמא שצורכת גם מספרים /:
<H3r0> זה חרא !
<Ddorda> H3r0: נסה עם -q
<Ddorda> אני זז
<H3r0> לא עובד
<Elihai> ???????
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא עובד
<Elihai> אפשר עזרה
<H3r0> הצלחתי
<H3r0> Elihai - אל תבקש פשוט תשאל מה אתה צריך
<Elihai> בעיית הUSB
<Elihai> לא מצליח לחבר שום התקן
<Elihai> והם התקני 2.0
<H3r0> מוזר
<H3r0> זה קרה פתאום?או שזה תמיד ככה?
<Elihai> תמיד ככה
<Elihai> אתה יודע אחי?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתה יודע איך אני שעדכנת את הבוט?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן
<H3r0> kt
<H3r0> לא
<Elihai> נו אז דור
<Elihai> יש לך עכשיו זמן
<H3r0> דור תעשה לי אובונטון
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: ?
<Elihai> שאלה, מה אפשר לעשות עוד באובנטו?
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 היי
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: מה שלומך?
<tovenaar> Gargamel64  טוב, תודה.
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 לגבי המלל באייקונים-
<tovenaar> הם באמת די רזים ויש מקום להוסיף
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> חשבתי על שילוב
<Gargamel64> נניח אייקונים למעלה
<Gargamel64> שלחיצה עליהם תפנה לקטע בתחתית הדף
<Gargamel64> והוא כבר יפנה לקטגוריות וכו'
<Elihai> אני רואה שהתמיכה פה לא תמיכה
<Elihai> כבר יומים יש בעיה אין מענה.
<Gargamel64> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<Gargamel64> רק בגלל התלונות :P
<tovenaar> Elihai כתוב פוסט - תכסה את עצמך מכל הכיוונין
<tovenaar> Elihai כתוב פוסט - תכסה את עצמך מכל הכיוונים
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 כלומר זה יהיה עמוד די ארוך
<Gargamel64> לא בהכרח
<tovenaar> אם אני אלחץ על תוכנה - מה אני אראה?
<Gargamel64> הדף יגלל למטה לקטגוריה המתאימה, ושם יהיה סיכום קצרצר -לא יותר מפסקה
<Gargamel64> איך מתקינים תוכנות + הפנייה לערך
<Gargamel64> איזכור לתחליפי תוכנה
<Gargamel64> 4-5 שורות
<tovenaar> אוקיי. נשמע לא רע.
<Gargamel64> אגב
<Gargamel64> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A2%D7%96%D7%A8%D7%94:%D7%AA%D7%97%D7%91%D7%99%D7%A8_%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A7%D7%99
<Gargamel64> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A7%D7%99%D7%A4%D7%93%D7%99%D7%94:%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A7%D7%99%D7%A4%D7%93%D7%99%D7%94_%D7%A6%D7%A2%D7%93_%D7%90%D7%97%D7%A8_%D7%A6%D7%A2%D7%93
<Gargamel64> שני דפים שעזרו לי להכיר את המערכת
<Gargamel64> :)
<tovenaar> אני עדיין חושב שיש מקום לעמודה בצד ימין, שתיתן קישור לפורום, לתוכן עניינים וכדומה
<Gargamel64> אבל הדף הזה יהיה תוכן העיניינים לא?
<tovenaar> אחלה - תודה על הקישור. אני חיפשתי ומצאתי גם משהו, ואני מתכנן לכתוב בסופש וויקי על איך לכתוב וויקי באובונטו :)
<Ddorda> .about
<Ddorda> !mds
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Gargamel64> ערספואטיקה :)
<tovenaar> ממש :)
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Ddorda> איזה כיף לשמוע את כל העשייה הזאת חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ממש מרומם את הלב
<Gargamel64> :D
<tovenaar> אם יהיה לך זמן בסופש לדסקס על הוויקי אני אשמח.
<Gargamel64> יש לי גם עכשיו
<Gargamel64> לגבי הסופ"ש כנראה שבשבת
<tovenaar> אבל לי לא :) . קם מוקדם מחר
<Gargamel64> אה
<Gargamel64> טוב בלי לחץ
<tovenaar> סבבה. בשבת אני אתפנה
<tovenaar> לילה טוב
<nady> ירושלים?
<Nighty`lap> כמה תקלות בעבודה סאמאק
<sijp> ¿ǝɹǝɥ ǝuoʎuɐ
<Nighty`lap> אני טועה או שהכתב שלו הפוך ?
<sijp> ¿uʍop ǝpısdn buıʇıɹʍ noʎ ǝɹɐ ʎɥʍ
<sijp> והתשובה היא שאתה טועה
<sijp> :)
<Nighty`lap> חחחח איך אתה כותב הפוך ? חחח
<sijp> אני הופך את המקלדת
<Nighty`lap> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<asw3_> מזה קרילית?
<sijp> אני חושב שיש תו יוניקוד שיודע להפוך את זה
<sijp> אני עשיתי את זה לבינתיים עם האתר הזה:
<sijp> http://www.fliptext.org/
<sijp> אני סתם בזמן האחרון מתעניין ביוניקוד
<Nighty`lap> זה מוכיח את utf במיטבו
<sijp> בכלל מאז שגיליתי את compose key אני התמכרתי לזה
<Ddorda> sijp: אתה מלא פעמים עושה סימנים שנראים כמו ריבוע
<Ddorda> ולא כמו הצורה שאתה מתכוון
<sijp> זה בגלל שהפונטים שמותקנים אצלך ישנים
<sijp> ולא תומכים בגליפים החדשים של יוניקוד 6
<sijp> ממליץ להתקין את הגופנים החדשים
<sijp> (אגב קרדיט לתומר כהן)
<sijp> (שלא יגיד ששוב גנבתי ממנו את הקרדיט :))
<sijp> http://dejavu.sourceforge.net/snapshots/
<sijp> פשוט לחלץ את הפונטים לתיקייה ‎.fonts בתיקיית הבית
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-11
<Ddorda> sijp: sans?
<Ddorda> זה הפונט הכי קלאסי ביקום...
<sijp> sans זה משפחה של פונטים
<sijp> זה לא פונט בפני עצמו
<sijp> אתה אולי מתבלבל עם ms sans או משהו כזה
<sijp> מה שקישרתי זה הפונטים של dejavu
<sijp> שיש להם פונטי sans פונטי serif ופונטי mono
<sijp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sans-serif
<sijp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_typefaces#Sans_serif
<Ddorda> sijp: אני יודע מה זה sans ו־serif
<Ddorda> ובכל זאת יש לי פונט שנקרא פשוט "sans"
<sijp> זה לא פונט אמיתי לדעתי
<Ddorda> אולי
<Ddorda> בכל אופן הוא יפה
<Ddorda> יכול להיות שזה dejavou sans באמת
<sijp> לדעתי זה מה שזה
<sijp> אם אני לא טועה, כשבוחרים ב־sans אז המערכת בוחרת בגופן ברירת המחדל
<sijp> בכל מקרה, אם תתקין את הגרסה החדשה של dejavu אז תוכל לראות תוים נוספים
<sijp> כמו למשל זה : 😎
<Ddorda> sijp: שזה....?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה יודע מה זה
<H3r0> Voip?
<asw3_> voice over ip
<Ddorda> H3r0: ^
<Ddorda> Voice Over IP
<Ddorda> וזה שרותים כמו למשל סקייפ
<Ddorda> שמאפשרים שיחות קול דרך הרשת
<H3r0> Ddorda - נכון
<H3r0> אתה מכיר ארגונים שעושים את זה עם
<H3r0> asterisk
<H3r0> ודברים כאלו כן?
<Ddorda> הממ... כן
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לשאול את עידו קנר
<Ddorda> זאת העבודה שלו
<Ddorda> הוא מכיר הרבה כאלה ;)
<H3r0> Ddorda - אז קיצר יש איזו ספריה בפייתון
<H3r0> !google sipvicious
<H3r0> !g sipvicious
<Hoborg> SIPVicious - http://blog.sipvicious.org/
<H3r0> תודה
<H3r0> מכיר?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> למישהו יש קצת ניסיון עם mysql?
<asw3_> my ass q l
<Ddorda> May ask you hell.
<Ddorda> asw3_: ^
<asw3_> פירוש לפי רצונך
<asw3_> :-P
<Nighthawk``> אנשים אני קונה לאחים שלי מסכי LCD
<Nighthawk``> קחו רשימה של חברות תגידו לי מה לדעתך החברות הכי טובות
<Nighthawk``> acer lenovo fujicom samsung benq mag lg
<Nighthawk``> יש 2 מומלצות ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: Dell
<sijp> sudo apt-get install fennec
<sijp> אדיר
<sijp> ואגב fennec
<sijp> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=636978
<serfus> sijp, אתה על אנדרואיד?
<sijp> כרגע לא
<sijp> אפשר להתקין את זה באובונטו
<serfus> מה זה נותן לך על אובונטו?
<sijp> זה מגניב
<sijp> וזה מאפשר גם לאנשים בלי אנדרואיד לבדוק את זה
<sijp> לכתוב לזה הרחבות
<sijp> לתקן באגים :)
<sijp> למשל הבאג עם העברית קיים גם בגרסה הזו
<serfus> אהא
<trew1000> מישהו מכיר תוכנה טובה לכתוביות?
<trew1000> אני צריך אחת שתוכל גם להטמיע את התוצר בתוך הסרט
<trew1000> חשוב לי שהיא תהיה חופשית
<trew1000> לא מאוד חשוב לי שזה יהיה ללינוקס
<soomsoom> trew1000: http://tea-editor.sourceforge.net/
<soomsoom> trew1000: woops
<soomsoom> no its just text editor
<trew1000> היא גם מטמיע בתוך הסרט?
<soomsoom> :O
<trew1000> חח
<soomsoom> trew1000: http://gnome-subtitles.sourceforge.net/about
<soomsoom> אני לא יודע על ההטמעה
<soomsoom> אתה צריך לבדוק =]
<trew1000> נראה שזה רק ללינוקס נכון
<trew1000> ?
<soomsoom> yep... מותאם לגנום
<soomsoom> trew1000: http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/
<soomsoom> יש לך גם את זה
<soomsoom> ושוב אני לא יודע אם אפשר להטמיע
<trew1000> אני אבדוק
<soomsoom> trew1000: http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/doc/spumux.html - זה מטמיע
<soomsoom> http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
<soomsoom> וגם זה
<trew1000> תודה תודה
<trew1000> הראשדונה מובילה לדף קוד
<soomsoom> ה2 האחרונים
<trew1000> זה רק אצלי?
<soomsoom> הם רק מטמיעים
<soomsoom> הם לא עורכים
<trew1000> סבבה
<trew1000> ושוב רק ללינוקס
<trew1000> תודה רבה רבה
<soomsoom> מעניין אם יש באמת כאלה שעורכים ומטמיעים
<trew1000> צריך להיות
<trew1000> זה נראה לי דיי הולך ביחד
<soomsoom> trew1000: לא בטוח...
<soomsoom> למיטב זכרוני זה עובד ככה גם בווינדוס
<soomsoom> עורך בנפרד
<soomsoom> ומטמיע בנפרד
<trew1000> מוזר שכך אבל שיהיה
<trew1000> תודה רבה בכל אופן
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<trew1000> היי לכם
<trew1000> שבת שלום
<16SAAAMXR> היי ... אם trew1000 חוזר ... שינסה http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/
<serfus> 16SAAAMXR, אני חושב שהוא שומר שבת
<16SAAAMXR> טוב ... אז במוצ"ש אני אכתוב שוב ... כי אסור לקרוא משהו שנכתב בשבת :)
<serfus> ;)
<sijp> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/smooth-inset-first-real-theme-for-new.html
<sijp> מישהו ראה את זה?
<serfus> נראה יפה
<serfus> לא הטעם שלי, אבל יפה
<sijp> זה נראה די מרשים לדעתי
<sijp> בכל אופן, אני מנסה לקמפל עכשיו את gnome-shell מ־git
<sijp> אני רוצה לעשות השוואה בינו לבין unity
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> sijp: ראיתי קצת יוניטי וגם נגעתי פה והשתמשתי בו
<sijp> מישהו מכיר ppa ל־unity מעודכן? או שאני אצטרך לקמפל גם את זה?
<soomsoom> החוויה לעומת גנום3 לא משהו
<soomsoom> *בו
<serfus> אני חושב שאין ל 10.10
<serfus> sijp, אתה יכול לנסות את האלפה
<serfus> או את גרסת הנטבוק
<soomsoom> איזה כיף
<soomsoom> בארצ' אני מתקין מה שבא לי
<soomsoom> :)
<soomsoom> יש הכל מהכל בארצ' =]
<serfus> מן הסתם גם באובונטו יש....
<soomsoom> ...
<soomsoom> כן, רק באובונטו צריך לעבוד קשה בשביל להתקין מה שבא לך
<soomsoom> בארצ', יש aur ויש את המאגר הבינארי הרשימי
<soomsoom> זה פשוט כיף כיף כיף
<serfus> aur זה לא של משתמשים?
<soomsoom> זה חבילות שמתמשים אורזים
<soomsoom> אבל גם אם הם לא בטוחים
<soomsoom> תמיד אפשר למחוק
<serfus> נו אז גם באובונטו יש... מה שאין של יוניטי ל 10.10 זה רישמי
<serfus> כלומר, של המפתחים של יוניטי
<soomsoom> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=42311
<soomsoom> :)
<soomsoom> serfus: יש לך גישה לבוט נכון?
<soomsoom> או שרק לבוט
<soomsoom> .cmds
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> serfus: https://launchpad.net/unity
<serfus> soomsoom, לבוט או לבוט?
<soomsoom> serfus: ל hoborg
<serfus> אין לי מושג האמת...
<soomsoom> liel: יש לך גישה להובורג?
<sijp> כן אבל לאובונטו יש שם מגניב
<sijp> וארץ' זה סתם קשת
<soomsoom> מה מגניב בשם אובונטו
<soomsoom> ?
<sijp> (אני צוחק)
<soomsoom> בגלל שזה מסמל "אנושות" באפריקאית? :|
<sijp> כל מה שבא משבט הזולו זה מגניב
<soomsoom> sijp: חביבי אני השתמשתי בגנום עוד מגרסתו ה 5.10
<serfus> אני הייתי באובונטו
<serfus> הכפר
<serfus> :P
<soomsoom> *סליחה
<soomsoom> באובונטו
<soomsoom> השתמשתי לא בגנום
<soomsoom> רק עכשיו גנום מגיעים לגרסא 3
<sijp> ? חשבתי שגנום הוא רק בגרסה 2.32
<soomsoom> ולא לגרסא 5
<soomsoom> :)
<sijp> אהה
<soomsoom> sijp: התכוונתי לזה שהשתמשתי באובנטו 5.10
<soomsoom> עוד שהכל היה חום
<sijp> טוב, אז אני קצת לפני :)
<soomsoom> 5.04
<soomsoom> ?
<sijp> וצחקתי... אל תקח את מה שאני אומר ברצינות :)
<soomsoom> לא לוקח ברצינות
<sijp> לדעתי התחלתי עם 4.10
<serfus> sijp, sudo apt-get install unity
<soomsoom> תראה ברגע שהם הגיעו ל9.10
<sijp> כן, זה ידוע
<soomsoom> ככבר היה לי נמאס מהשינויים האלה
<serfus> יתקין לך את מהדורת הנטבוק של 10.10
<soomsoom> שלהם
<sijp> אבל זה לא גרסה 3
<sijp> זה גרסה ישנה
<soomsoom> לא הכרתי את הגנום
<soomsoom> הכל היה כבר עם פאטצ'ים דרך עקומה למתי לשנות דברים בתוכנה
<soomsoom> *למדי
<soomsoom> כל הניהול של הapt התחיל להיות מגושם
<soomsoom> דחפו לי דברים שאני לא צריך
<soomsoom> :|
<sijp> אהה... זה לא apt זה יותר אובונטו אני מניח
<sijp> האמת שלא מזמן היו לי מחשבות לחזור לדביאן
<soomsoom> חחח באמת?
<soomsoom> לא נוח אובונטו כבר?
<soomsoom> XD
<soomsoom> היוניטי הזה לא משהו כבר
<soomsoom> בדקתי אותו
<soomsoom> כל מה שהם מנסים לעשות זה לשווא
<soomsoom> עדיף להצמד יותר לגנום
<soomsoom> הגנום3 יותר חוויתי
<soomsoom> ויותר נוח
<soomsoom> היוניטי הזה נראה מגושם
<soomsoom> כאילו הוא מגושם
<sijp> האמת שמהתמונות הוא נראה הרבה יותר מרשים
<soomsoom> כי זה תמונות פרסום
<soomsoom> זה תמיד ככה
<soomsoom> שאתה מתחיל להשתמש בזה
<soomsoom> זה גרוע
<sijp> דיברתי על גנום
<sijp> :)
<soomsoom> הגנום
<soomsoom> סבבה
<soomsoom> אני עכשיו על הגנום 3
<soomsoom> מאד חוויתי פה
<soomsoom> ונוח
<soomsoom> והכל
<soomsoom> יש לאנצ'ר בילטאין משהו משהו
<soomsoom> רק חבל שעל הנייח הוא לא זורם כמו בנייד
<sijp> אפשר לשים אותו למטה נכון?
<soomsoom> הלאנצ'ר?
<sijp> הוא לא חייב להיות משמאל
<soomsoom> אני לא מתכוון לזה
<serfus> דווקא ממש נהנתי עם יוניטי
<soomsoom> אני מתכוון שאתה לוחץ על הכפתור של הווינדוס
<soomsoom> ורושם משהו, וזה מוצא לך את האפליקציה
<soomsoom> או הקובץ שאתה מחפש
<soomsoom> מאד מהיר
<soomsoom> רק חבל שהמחשב שלי לא שורד את זה
<soomsoom> :|
<serfus> הכל אינטואטיבי ונוח..
<sijp> אהה כמו gnome-do כזה
<soomsoom> כן בדיוק
<sijp> מעולה
<soomsoom> גם אין צורך להתקין mono
<soomsoom> כאילו בעתיד לא יהיה צורך
<soomsoom> ברגע שרית'מבוקס יהיה מותאם לגנום3
<soomsoom> מה תעשו שהכל יהיה כבר בתמיכה על הגנום3 ?
<soomsoom> הרבה דברים לא  יעבדו לכם
<soomsoom> זה בטוח
<liel> soomsoom: לניק של הובורג או לתכנה הישנה של הובורג?
<serfus> soomsoom, לא הבנתי מה לא יעבוד ומי זה לכם
<soomsoom> liel: הממ אני מתכוון אם אתה יכול להזדהות להובורג?
<soomsoom> serfus: כל התוכנות שכיבכול נבנו בפרוייקט גנום
<soomsoom> כמו הרית'מבוקס
<soomsoom> או gedit
<soomsoom> שהולכים לעבוד לgtk3
<soomsoom> וgtk3 מצריך המון דברים שקשורים לגנום
<liel> soomsoom: אין לי גישת אדמין בפקודות, אבל כעקרון אין לי בעיה לעשות Ghost אם זה מה שאתה מתכוון אליו
<soomsoom> בדקתי, והכל קורס אם אתה נגיד לא מריץ גנום של
<liel> .cmds
<soomsoom> liel: אני מתכוון לטעון לו פלאגין אתה לא יכול?
<soomsoom> liel: בטח שמת לב שיצא גרסא חדשה לבוט שלי
<soomsoom> :P
<sijp> טוב אני עכשיו בגנום-של
<sijp> :)
<sijp> אני חייב לציין שזה נראה מאוד מצחיק על שני מסכים
<soomsoom> lol
<sijp> ואגב אני נוטה עכשיו להסכים שערכת הנושא שהצגתי קודם סופר מכוערת :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-12
<sijp> היי, מישהו יודע איך מפעילים את ה־Persistant Notification ב־GNOME-Shell ?
<soomsoom> sijp: למה הכוונה
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> אתה מדבר מעוצבן על הנוטיפיקיישן של xchat נכון
<soomsoom> ?
<sijp> soomsoom - לא רק
<sijp> למשל האפשרות לדבר באמפתי דרך הנוטיפיקשיינס
<sijp> או לשלוט ב־rhythmbox
<sijp> זה פשוט לא קורה אצלי, ואני מנסה להבין למה
<soomsoom> האא
<soomsoom> לא יודע הכל אצלי עובד
<soomsoom> הרית'מבוקס לא עובד לי בכלל
<soomsoom> :O
<sijp> אמרת שהתקנת את זה דרך ארץ', נכון?
<soomsoom> נו כן
<sijp> טוב, אז אני אבדוק למה זה לא עובד מ־git
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Ddorda> soomsoom: try agin/
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> again*
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> :O
<Ddorda> WTF?
<soomsoom> המממ
<soomsoom> תן גישה
<soomsoom> :)
<soomsoom> לבוט
<soomsoom> תוסיף אותי לאדמינים
<soomsoom> ושלח לי בפרטי את הסיסמא
<soomsoom> ותעשה
<soomsoom> @rehash
<Ddorda> http://www.walla.co.il
<nady> מה עושים עם העיברית ההפוכה
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Ddorda> nady: איםה עברית הפוה?
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Ddorda> http://ynet.co.il
<Hoborg> None @ ynet.co.il
<Ddorda> http://firefox.co.il
<Hoborg> דפדפן Firefox בעברית ‎| מהיר יותר, בטוח יותר, וניתן להתאמה אישית  @ firefox.co.il
<Ddorda> http://linux.co.il
<Hoborg> New Page 1 @ linux.co.il
<Ddorda> עלוב
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> www.nana10.co.il
<soomsoom> http://www.nana10.co.il
<soomsoom> http://firefox.co.il
<Hoborg> דפדפן Firefox בעברית ‎| מהיר יותר, בטוח יותר, וניתן להתאמה אישית  @ firefox.co.il
<soomsoom> http://linux.co.il
<Hoborg> New Page 1 @ linux.co.il
<soomsoom> http://www.nana10.co.il
<soomsoom> http://firefox.co.il
<soomsoom> ok
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> Ddorda: is something wrong with the server?
<Ddorda> לא...
<soomsoom> Ddorda: are u sure
<soomsoom> ?
<Ddorda> כן.... =\
<Ddorda> !g ddorda
<Hoborg> לינוקס ושאר ירקות - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/
<Ddorda> !jgi ubuntu
<Hoborg> http://tinyurl.com/9x8vhv
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> !utptime
<Ddorda> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 0:01:40
<soomsoom> http://ddorda.useopensource.net
<soomsoom> http://ddorda.useopensource.net/
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.useopensource.net
<soomsoom> איזה הזוי
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> לגמרי
<Ddorda> נראה לי זמן לחזור למעבדה
<soomsoom> כנס לערוץ
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: היי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: היי
<Gargamel64> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 hi
<tovenaar> ראיתי ששיפרת כמה דברים בעמוד ויקי
<nady> איך אני מגדיר קיצור החלפת שפה
<Ddorda> nady: מערכת > העדפות > מקלדת > אפשרויות
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: גם, תודה
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: כן, מבחינת סגנון כתיבה של וויקי
<Gargamel64> לא הוספתי משהו חדש
<tovenaar> nady שים לב שהגדרת לפני כן עוד סוגי
<tovenaar> layout של מקלדות
<tovenaar> כן אבל זה חשוב לא פחות
<nady> לא רואה על מה מדברים?
<tovenaar> חשבתי להציע להכין מסמך, שיהווה סטנדרט כתיבה ועריכה של ערכים
<nady> יש הרבה אפשרויות
<tovenaar> לא רק מה צריך מדריך להכיל , אלא גם איך לערוך. מה צריך להיות מודגש , מה באיטליק וכו'
<tovenaar> לא ראיתי מסמך כזה עדיין. מצאתי הוראות כלליות בפורום הישן
<nady> יש לי עיברית צריך קיצור
<tovenaar> nady system>preferences>keyboards > options
<tovenaar> under Keyboards choose layouts > options
<nady> אין אפשרויות יש כללי פריסות  נגישות
<Ddorda> nady: יופי של נושא לכתיבה בוויקי
<nady> ?
<nady> מה
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 אגב הסינטקס של העורך טקסט בוויקי שונה מהסינטקס שבאתר עזרה של אובונטו?
<tovenaar> MoinMoin
<Ddorda> tovenaar: כן
<tovenaar> מה שאתה מחפש זה פריסות nady
<tovenaar> ?
<nady> זה מסובך להיכנס למחשב שלי?
<tovenaar> הוא שונה?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: למה הכוונה בסטנדרט?
<Ddorda> לא מאוד שונה, אבל שונה
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: התחביר די דומה לפי מה שראיתי. מה ראית ששונה?
<nady> רשימב ארוכה וצפופה איפה השפה כאן
<tovenaar> Ddorda בגלל זה כל מיני עריכות לא יצאו כמו שחשבתי. יש עמוד שמפרט את הסינטקס?
<Ddorda> tovenaar: שלהם או שלנו?
<Ddorda> אצלנו זה כמו בוויקיפדיה
<Ddorda> למשל לינק אצלנו נעשה כך:
<tovenaar> של ubuntu-il. . את מויןמוין מצאתי
<nady> מה שימך ?
<Ddorda> [address name]
<Ddorda> ואצלם זה
<Ddorda> [name|address]
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 סטנדרט הכוונה שכתיבת ערכים תהיה אחידה בפורמט שלה.
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אתה מדבר על קישור פנימי או חיצוני? כי אם על פנימי אז לא הבנת משהו נכון
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: רעיון טוב
<tovenaar> יכיל מה צריך להיות, איך לסמן מילים עם משמעויות ( למשל תפריט יהיה בכתיב נטוי, שמות חבילות בכתיב מודגש)
<Gargamel64> כן, זה חשוב
<Gargamel64> אבל לדעתי צריך להתבסס על וויקיפדיה
<tovenaar> עשיתי הפרדה למשל בעמוד הסרת תוכנה בין נושאים על ידי קו אורכי
<Gargamel64> העיקרון מאוד דומה, ולנו נשאר להשלים רק דברים נוספים
<Gargamel64> ראיתי את זה. השאלה אם זה מקובל. בנוסף, הטיות לא מקובלות בעברית
<Gargamel64> וגם קצת קשה לקרוא טקסט נטוי על מסך מחשב
<tovenaar> כן, אבל יש הבדל ביננו לבין ויקיפדיה. אנחנו מתארים מערכת הפעלה, וחשוב שיבינו גם בצורה ויזואלית אם אנחנו מדברים על
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: חיצוני
<Ddorda> פנימי = [[טקסט]]
<Ddorda> לא?
<tovenaar> חבילה, שם בתפריט, קוד, בלי שנציין זאת שוב ושוב ליד כל מילה
<nady> דור יש לך גם את הסוג השני של הדיסקים
<nady> ההורדה לא טובה כניראה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: גם
<Ddorda> nady: אתה יכול לבדוק את ההורדב
<Ddorda> ההורדה*
<Ddorda> מאיפה הורדת?
<Gargamel64> יש גם [טקסט שיוצג|ערך שאליו מפנים]
<Gargamel64> סוגריים כפולים אבל :P
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אכן
<nady> תגיד להם שיכניסו את זה בהתקנה לא צריך לחפש את זה שעות
<tovenaar> אני יכול לתת לך כדוגמה ספרות מקצועית, למשל על לינוקס- בפתיחה יש מבוא ובו "מקרא" . איך ייכתב קטע קוד
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: נכון
<tovenaar> איך יכתב פקודת טרמינל, וכן הלאה
<nady> איך אני בודק?
<nady> אימיג
<nady> יש לך דיסקים כאלה
<Gargamel64> טוב, Ddorda, tovenaar אז נתחיל?
<tovenaar> אם המדריכים יופיעו בפורמט אחיד, אנשים יתרגלו לדרך החשיבה הזאת, ההבנה תהיה מהירה יותר, והמדריך קוהרנטי
<Gargamel64> בהחלט
<nady> 1500 זה גיגה ןחצי?
<Gargamel64> זה גם מוסיף לאירגון וסדר
<tovenaar> לחלוטין
<Gargamel64> nady: לא. 1,536
<Gargamel64> הסקלות שונות. 1024 במקום 1000
<Gargamel64> טוב, לדעתי הנושא הראשון שצריך להסכים עליו הוא שמות של תוכנות
<Gargamel64> נניח מסוף
<Gargamel64> האם לקרוא לו מסוף? טרמינל? terminal?
<tovenaar> יש כבר התייחסות לזה בפורום מתרגמים
<Gargamel64> והיא.
<Gargamel64> ?
<tovenaar> מחפש :)
<tovenaar> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%AA%D7%A8%D7%92%D7%95%D7%9D_%D7%90%D7%95%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%98%D7%95_%D7%9C%D7%A2%D7%91%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%AA
<Hoborg> תרגום אובונטו לעברית – ויקי אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<tovenaar> הרציונל הוא לא לתרגם כל מונח . שם הם החליטו לא לתרגם תבניות בטרמינל
<tovenaar> את הטרמינל עצמו תרגמו למסוף, כנראה שזה בסדר לתרגם
<Gargamel64> נכון, השאלה היא איך להתייחס בערכים אחרים למסוף. האם לכתוב טרנימל, מסוף או terminal
<tovenaar> אם כבר אז terminal ולידו אפשר להוסיף מסוף.
<Gargamel64> לפי מה שהבנתי רצוי להשתמש בערך אחד (נניח מסוף) ובערך עליו, לציין את השמות האחרים שלו
<Gargamel64> אפשרי גם
<tovenaar> אגב, האם בגרסא העברית כתוב מסוף בתפריט?
<tovenaar> אם כן אז נציין את שניהם
<tovenaar> אם נכתוב טרמינל, אז פספסנו גם את המשתמש בגרסא האנגלית וגם את זה בעברית.
<Gargamel64> יש בזה משהו
<Gargamel64> אז נשתמש במונחים בהם ההפצה משתמשת?
<tovenaar> כן, לדעתי חשוב להשתמש במונחים , או שמות של פריטים בתפריט כמו שמופעים במסך.
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, סיכמנו :)
<tovenaar> אחרת משתמש מתחיל ילך לאיבוד כבר בשלב הזה. ( לך ל-applications>accesories>terminal)
<Gargamel64> אבל קח בחשבון שצריך לכתוב את הטקסט הזה פעמיים: פעם אחת בגרסה העברית ופעם אחת באנגלית
<tovenaar> כן, פה אני בחסרון , כי אין לי שום גרסא עברית
<Gargamel64> כנ"ל
<tovenaar> באופן אידיאלי, זה צריך להופיע תמיד פעמיים. אלא אם כן משהו יבוא עם סקר ויראה ש 99 אחוז משתמשים באנגלית...
<tovenaar> טוב, אולי פה יוכל משהו לעזור
<Gargamel64> גם אם מישהו יראה ש-99% משתמשים באנגלית עדיין תהיה "חובה" לכתוב את זה בעברית
<Gargamel64> כי זה וויקי עברי..
<tovenaar> כן... :)
<Gargamel64> אפשר ליצור יוזר חדש ולהגדיר לו עברית
<Gargamel64> וככה לראות איך תרגמו
<Gargamel64> או במכונה וירטואלית אם זה יותר נוח
<tovenaar> אפשרי
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> נושא הבא
<tovenaar> אני מעדיף מכונה וירטואלית
<Ddorda> אני אולי אוכל לעזור
<Ddorda> כי אני זוכר ארת רוב התפריט בעל פה
<Ddorda> גם בעברית וגם באנגלית
<Ddorda> ובכלל אין לי Gnome
<Ddorda> :)
<tovenaar> KDE?
<Ddorda> tovenaar: bup
<Ddorda> נופ
<Ddorda> פלאקס
<tovenaar> אם אפשר רגע לחזור לעניין הסינטקס. יש לי את הסינטקס של מויןמוין לפניי.
<tovenaar> אני מבין שאפשר להתעלם ממנו לחלוטין?
<tovenaar> Ddorda גם אחלה סביבה.
<Gargamel64> ‏מה זה ‫מויןמוין?
<Ddorda> tovenaar: אפשר לבנות איזה סקריפט שמתרגם סינטקס ממוינמוין למדיהוויקי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> = moinmoin
<tovenaar> זה הגרסא שמבוססת על פיקיפיקי :) של העורך טקסט בויקי
<Gargamel64> חחח
<Gargamel64> שמות מצחיקים
<tovenaar> לא צחוק ... D:
<Gargamel64> מזכיר קצת ג'אווה ג'אווה פרוקסי פרוקסי
<tovenaar> פיקיפיקי זו גרסת פייתון של ויקיויקי
<Gargamel64> פיקי פיקי מוין מוין
<tovenaar> לגמרי. מוין אגב זה בוקר טוב בגרמנית בסלנג
<Gargamel64> וואלה
<Gargamel64> אז מה השאלה בעצם?
<tovenaar> באיזה סינטקס לעבוד, אבל זה כבר נפתר
<tovenaar> ואגב, למה שלא נתאים את עצמנו לאתרים הרשמיים של אובונטו בעצם?
<Ddorda> tovenaar: כלומר? לעבוד עם מויןמוין?
<tovenaar> כן
<Ddorda> לא נשמע לי חכם כ"כ להתחיל עכשיו מההתחלה
<Ddorda> חייב לזוז
<Gargamel64> מה ייתן המעבר מלבד תאימות?
<tovenaar> ראיתי חופש גדול בהוספת אייקונים צבעים , סימני שפה (קישורים באנגלית), טבלאות. אני מניח שהם שיפרו כמה דברים מהויקי
<tovenaar> אגב, כרגע ניתן לתת קישור כזה באתר apt://software-center ?
<Gargamel64> לדעתי כן
<Gargamel64> אפשר לבדוק בתצוגה מקדימה
<Gargamel64> זה נחשב לקישור חיצוני
<tovenaar> אם נוכל לשלב קישור כזה עם אייקון של חבילה, זה יהיה למשל תוספת נחמדה
<tovenaar> לגבי מה ש Ddorda אמר. מה המשמעות של לעבור סינטקס מבחינת האתר עצמו?
<tovenaar> http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinFeatures  Gargamel64  Ddorda
<Hoborg> MoinMoinFeatures - MoinMoin @ moinmo.in
<Gargamel64> לא יודע
<Gargamel64> תשמע, אני נייטרלי לגבי זה
<Gargamel64> לפחות בינתיים
<tovenaar> אני חושב קדימה. באיזשהו שלב , כשהויקי יתפתח ויתרחב יותר, שיש פיצ'רים שכדאי להשתמש אבל לא ניתן.
<tovenaar> אבל זה יהיה קצת בעיה לחזור אחורה.
<Gargamel64> הבנתי
<tovenaar> צבעים יכולים לשמש "אזהרה" - בחלק הבא אתה עלול למחוק את ההרד דיסק שלך אם תעשה טעות
<tovenaar> דברים שבויקי לא מתעסקים בכלל.
<Gargamel64> בשילוב עם אייקון מתאים
<tovenaar> כן, שישימו לב
<Gargamel64> נכון, אמרתי שצריך לעשות התאמות, אבל הבסיס משותף (סגנון כתיבה, מבנה ערך וכו')
<tovenaar> טוב, אולי כדאי לערוך איזו הצבעה בין המשתמשים/כותבים בפורום
<Gargamel64> אפשר להעלות את זה באחד ממפגשי הצ'אט
<tovenaar> אני מציע להשוות עם https://help.ubuntu.com/community או על ויקי של אובנטו רשמי אחר
<Hoborg> Community Documentation - Community Ubuntu Documentation @ help.ubuntu.com
<tovenaar> באופן כללי, לגבי ויקיפדיה, אני סבור שהתפיסה שלנו צריכה להיות במהותה שונה. אני אסביר:
<tovenaar> בויקי אין התחלה ואין סוף, אין מקום שבו צריך להתחיל לקרוא ( למשל תחת פילוספיה אני לא צריך לקרוא את אפלטון לפני ניטשה)
<Gargamel64> חלקית
<Gargamel64> יש ערכים שלא דורשים הבנה מוקדמת
<tovenaar> ופה אנחנו מנסים להסביר למשתמש (מתחיל) איך להתחיל להשתמש במערכת שלו
<Gargamel64> זה תקף לגבי ערכים שמלמדים שימוש בסיסי
<Gargamel64> לא לגבי ערכים כמו wine
<tovenaar> כמובן, גם לא מי שמחפש חומרה צריך לקרוא על גרפיקה
<Gargamel64> נכון
<tovenaar> אבל יש חשיבות לעמוד פתיחה , כמו שכבר דיברנו על זה, עם אייקונים ומלל
<tovenaar> ומשם הדרכים מתפצלות לתחומים
<Gargamel64> כן
<Gargamel64> אני בא בגישה שאומרת שצריך להוסיך לוויקי ערכים למתחילים בתור התחלה
<tovenaar> כמובן, לכל נושא יש את ההסתעפויות שלו.
<Gargamel64> איך מתקינים את המערכת? איך מתקינים תוכנות?
<Gargamel64> וכו'
<tovenaar> כן בדיוק. ואת זה למשל לא תעשה בויקי ( תקרא קודם את X כהתחלה)
<tovenaar> זו בדיוק הנקודה
<tovenaar> לזה אני מתכוון שהגישה שלנו שונה
<Gargamel64> הבנתי אותך, אז הוספתי שזה נכון באופן חלקי. כי אחרי שנסיים את הבנייה של הערכים הבסיסיים
<Gargamel64> יהיה אפשר להתפתח לערכים אחרים, מורכבים יותר
<Gargamel64> שלא דורשים שינוי תפיסה
<Gargamel64> אבל עוד חזון למועד..
<tovenaar> כן :)
<Gargamel64> אז לדעתי אפשר ליצור ערך של "ערכים מבוקשים"
<Gargamel64> שאנשים יוכלו להוסיף
<tovenaar> אני אהיה מרוצה אם נטפל טוב בכמה נושאים "מבוקשים" קודם
<Gargamel64> ומדי פעם מי שירצה שיכתוב ערך משם
<Gargamel64> למשל?
<tovenaar> תוכנה זה אחד מהם. אחר כך אפשר לעבור לתוכנות אינטרנט למינהם
<tovenaar> רק הצעה
<Gargamel64> לא הבנתי
<tovenaar> ז"א דברים שמשתמש חדש מחפש לעשות
<Gargamel64> אתה מדבר על תוכנה ספציפית?
<tovenaar> אבולושן
<tovenaar> מי שעובר מווינדוס מחפש תחליפים
<Gargamel64> !wiki רשימות
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/הקוד_האתי_של_אובונטו_(CoC)
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> הובורג רע
<Gargamel64> !wiki תחליפי תוכנה
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/Wine
<tovenaar> הוא רוצה קודם כל שיהיה לו את הדברים שהוא רגיל (או התרגל ) אליהם
<Gargamel64> לזה התכוונתי:
<Gargamel64> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%A7%D7%98%D7%92%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%94:%D7%AA%D7%97%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%A4%D7%99_%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%94
<Hoborg> קטגוריה:תחליפי תוכנה – ויקי אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> זאת קטגוריה שבה מופיעות רשימות של תוכנות
<Gargamel64> בדיוק למה שהתכוונת
<tovenaar>  כן- אבל השאיפה היא שהם יתנתקו מההרגל ( במקרה הזה ווינדוס)
<Gargamel64> כשכל תוכנה מקבלת סיכום קצר, עם קישור לצילומי מסך וקישור לאתר הפרוייקט
<tovenaar> ולכן WINE לא תהיה בהכרח נקודת התחלה , אבל כן אלטרנטיבה למקרים ש"אין ברירה". הרעיון הוא שיתרגלו להשתמש בתוכנות חופשיות
<Gargamel64> מסכים
<Gargamel64> אבל שים לב שבשאר הערכים יש התייחסות לתוכנות שזמינות ללינוקס
<Gargamel64> כך ש-wine היא באמת מוצא אחרון
<tovenaar> תחליפי תוכנה יכולים באמת להיות הנקודה הבאה להרחבה.
<Gargamel64> זה אפילו מודגש שם, תחת "שימו לב"
<tovenaar> כן ראיתי בקישור האחרון
<nady> איך מיתחברים דרך סמוקסי
<Gargamel64> תחליפים לתוכנות מייל זה באמת השלב הבא לדעתי
<tovenaar> ראיתי שמשהו כבר כתב בפורום הישן מדריך לאבולושין
<tovenaar> אפשר לצרף/ להעביר את זה לוויקי
<Gargamel64> השאלה היא עד כמה הוא מעודכן
<Gargamel64> ואם כן, אז צריך לבקש אישור ממנו
<tovenaar> קראתי וזה בסדר. מדובר רק בפתיחת חשבון משתמש
<Gargamel64> עדיין
<Gargamel64> אפשר לסכם ממנו
<tovenaar> היה שם דיון לגבי רשיון, ובעקרון הוחלט שמדריכים באתר יופיעו תחת רשיון חופשי, כלומר ניתן יהיה להעתיק לערוך ולשנות
<Gargamel64> לא להעתיק ללא אישור
<Gargamel64> אה, אז בסדר
<tovenaar> זה התנאי שהוחלט על פרסום מדריכים באתר. מובן לגמרי לדעתי
<Gargamel64> כן
<tovenaar> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3194
<Hoborg> אובונטו ישראל &bull; צפה בנושא - רשיון המדריכים @ ubuntu-il.com
<Gargamel64> אז אתה רוצה לכתוב על אבולושן?
<tovenaar> אתה מתכוון להעתיק :) ?
<Gargamel64> אני עם thunderbird, אז אני מעדיף לכתוב עליה
<tovenaar> אני עם שניהם, אבל לא מרבה להשתמש בהם. כל אחת והיתרונות שלה
<tovenaar> כן אני אכתוב על אבולושיין
<Gargamel64> צריך אז ליצור דף חדש של תוכנות דואר
<tovenaar> במקביל אני רוצה לפרסם את הגרסא/הצעה הראשונית  לסטנדרט כתיבה
<Gargamel64> עם פירוט של התוכונות (כמו בדפדפנים), סיכום של כמה משפטים
<Gargamel64> והפנייה לערך המורחב
<tovenaar> הפנייה אתה מתכוון לערך באנגלית?
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> כנס לאחד הערכים שם
<Gargamel64> יש הפנייה לערך שבו מתקינים תוכנות
<Gargamel64> אז בערך של רשימת תוכנות דואר תהייה הפנייה לערך שיוקדש לאותה התוכנה
<Gargamel64> כי בניגוד לדפדפן למשל, על תוכנת דואר יש יותר דברים שצריך להרחיב עליהם
<tovenaar> למה אתה מתכוון הפנייה לערך שבו מתקינים תוכנות? הפנייה ל"התקנה והסרה של תוכנות"?
<Gargamel64> כן
<tovenaar> אוקי. תראה אני חושב על הוספה של קישור מיידי להתקנה apt://
<Gargamel64> אני בעד
<tovenaar> וזה יופיע תחת כותרת התקנה (סעיף בערך)
<Gargamel64> רעיון טוב
<tovenaar> אני מאמין שעד שבת הבאה אני אפרסם את זה. אבל קודם אולי כדאי שאכתוב את ההצעה לסטנדרט כדי שהכתיבה תהיה דומה. בגדול אתה יכול לראות בערך שכתבתי
<tovenaar> החלוקה לסעיפים תכיל : הקדמה, התקנה, שימוש , הסרה , ושגיאות ( אם אפשר)
<tovenaar> לינקים חיצוניים יכולים לבוא בסוף
<tovenaar> Gargamel64  אני זז עכשיו
<tovenaar> אם יש עוד דברים, אני אהיה עוד שעה אונליין
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: אין בעיה
<Elihai> ?
<nady> יש קיצור לריסטארט
<Elihai> שלום
<nady> למי
<nady> למי שלום
<Elihai> איך משנים תמיקום של האיזור\עיר. ב"מזג האויר.
<Elihai> יש לי תמונה, עם זה יעזור..
<Gargamel64> Elihai: לחצן ימני על השעון
<Gargamel64> preferences
<Gargamel64> nady: alt + ctrl + del?
<nady> תודה מה שימך
<nady> זה ישר עושה ריסטארט
<nady> איזה יופי
<Gargamel64> לא, אבל זה מהיר יותר לדעתי מלחיצה על הכפתור למעלה
<nady> כמה זמן אתה עם אובנטו
<Gargamel64> 10 חודשים
<nady> מיסתדר
<Gargamel64> כן
<nady> יש לך דיסקים רקים
<Gargamel64> לא
<nady> בדרך כלל מחיצות זה באלפים?
<Gargamel64> מה?
<nady> 10000 זה 10 גיגה
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> 1MB = 1024KB
<Gargamel64> וכך הלאה
<nady> יכול להיות שאני יכול להפוך את הדיסק לשידרוג?
<Gargamel64> לשדרג עם הדיסק? כרגע לא
<Gargamel64> לא שאני יודע
<nady> צריך להגדיר נודניק או שאין?
<Gargamel64> nady: אני לא יודע מה זה נודניק, ואני מעדיף לא לשתף מידע פרטי עלי מעבר בצ'אטים
<Gargamel64> *מעבר לכך
<nady> בסדר אחי
<Elihai> כתוב לי בעיר DEFAULT_LOCATION
<nady> אני מיתכוון שאני בדף אחר ואתה רושם אז נהיה אדום
<Elihai> מצאתי תודה רבה :]
<Nighty`lap> אבישי צהריים טובים
<avishai> ‏צהריים טובים
<Gargamel64> tovenaar: ?
<tovenaar> Gargamel64 פה?
<HaimN> Ddorda: שבוע טוב, מה נשמע? תגיד, הפורום הישן עוד פעיל? או שסתם כך אנשים לא נכנסים לחדש? פשוט החדש ממש ריק עכשיו
<Ddorda> HaimN: עוד פעיל
<HaimN> אולי כדאי כבר לנעול אותו? זה לא נוח כשיש כפילות
<HaimN> אני עונה תשובות רק בחדש
<HaimN> מכיוון שחשבתי שהישן לא פעיל
<serfus> למען האמת, גם הישן לא ממש פעיל
<HaimN> serfus, אבל לפחות עוד אנשים שואלים בו
<serfus> אני חושב שיש בשניהם בערך אותה רמת פעילות
<HaimN> מישהו כבר ביקש מווטסאפ שיתוף פעולה?
<HaimN> שיפנו אלינו
<HaimN> הרי בסך הכל דולב עזב, אז אפשר לסיים עם המתיחות הזו
<serfus> שיתוף פעולה באיזה הקשר?
<serfus> להפעיל את הפורומים שלנו אצלם?
<HaimN> serfus,  לתת לינק לפורומים שלנו, וגם להפנות אנשים שיתעניינו
<serfus> אני יכול לברר, אבל זה לא נראה לי ממש לעניין
<serfus> יש שם לא מעט נושאי תמיכה באובונטו
<serfus> והם מטפלים בהם בסדר גמור
<HaimN> אני יודע, אבל לפחות שיתנו לינק בצד
<serfus> אני לא רואה סיבה למה שהפעילות הזאת תתקים יש
<serfus> שם
<HaimN> כמו לשאר הקהילות
<HaimN> serfus,  עד עכשיו היינו די "שרופים" בקהילת הקוד הפתוח
<serfus> HaimN, שם בצד תחת "שיתוף" ? אני אבדוק
<HaimN> בגלל מריבות שהיו
<serfus> כן
<serfus> אני אצור קשר עם אחד המנהלים
<HaimN> וכדאי גם לכתוב הודעה על הפורומים החדשים, עדיין לא כתבו על זה
<HaimN> ובהודעה צריך להדגיש שהפעם אנחנו מנסים לתקן את הניתוק שנגרם
<HaimN> serfus, ואפשרי גם לכתוב אצלינו שמי שרוצה עוד עזרה יכול לפנות לשם, הודעה כזו יכולה לעזור מאוד לאנשים וגם לשיפור התדמית שלנו
<HaimN> לדעתי הפורומים שלנו אמורים להיות מיועדים בעיקר לקידום דברים בתור קהילה ולא לתמיכה
<HaimN> אולי רק לתמיכה ראשונית
<serfus> אני חושב שהפורומים שלנו דווקא כן צריכים לדאוג לתמיכה העיקרית בארץ
<serfus> אבל גם אם יש מקום אחר זה בסדר
<serfus> HaimN, אני לא חושב שוואטספ יסכימו לדברים האלה
<serfus> הרי לא כתוב שם על קהילות אחרות כמו ארץ' ופדורה
<serfus> אין פורום ספציפי לאחת ההפצות
<HaimN> לארץ' עדיין אין פורומים
<serfus> נכון, אבל שאני מסתכל עכשיו שם אני לא רואה הפניה לשום הפצה אחרת
<serfus> ויותר מזה, אין איזכור להפצה אחת בכל הפורומים
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אני אבדוק את זה
<HaimN> כי חוץ מלאובונטו ואופן סוזה אין לשום קהילה פורומים
<ariel_q> שלום
<ariel_q> יש פה מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<Ddorda> ariel_q: כן
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<soomsoom> דור ראית את הפוסט החדש שלי?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: נופ, רק לא מזמן חזרתי הביתה ואני בעיקרון עובד
<soomsoom> עובד?
<soomsoom> עכשיו?
<trew100> היי לכם
<trew100> מה שנמע?
<trew100> שבוע טוב
<serfus> שבוע טוב :)
<soomsoom> שבוע טוב
<soomsoom> :P
<trew100> מה חדש?
<Ddorda> trew100: כן
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן*
<soomsoom> ?
<trew100> עובד
<HaimN> מישהו פה נתקל בבאג שבכל מקום שיש צבע שחור לגמרי במסך הוא מציג את זה כאילו זה שקוף?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: מה כן?
<ariel_q> התקנתי את אובונטו על VM
<ariel_q> ועכשיו אני אמור להתקין משהו דרך הטרמינל ויש לי הודעות שגיאה
<ariel_q> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<serfus> Ddorda, לא היתה ידיעה בוואטסאפ על האתר/פורומים החדשים?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ?
<ariel_q> מישהו עונה?
<serfus> ariel_q, מה השגיאה?
<ariel_q> שניה אני מעתיק אותה
<serfus> אם היא ארוכה תעתיק לפייסטבין
<ariel_q> אני צריך הסבר על השורה האחרונה.. :)
<serfus> אם השגיאה שקיבלת יותר מ2 שורות, תדביק אותה ב
<serfus> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<sijp> #join linux.il
<sijp> אופס
<serfus> sijp, פאשלה :P
<serfus> ariel_q, פשוט תעתיק אותה ותדביק שם
<sijp> כן...
<ariel_q> אוקי שניה
<HaimN> sijp, תקליד /join #linux.il
<sijp> כן אני יודע
<sijp> זה היה typo
<HaimN> :)
<serfus> זה מקף אגב
<serfus> linux-il
<sijp> משום מה אם אני עושה את זה עם מקף זה מעיף אותי
<sijp> (כאילו עושה לי kick)
<serfus> ##linux-il
<tovenaar> msg nickserv identify MyPASSWORD!
<tovenaar> ;)
<sijp> גם את זה עשיתי
<serfus> sijp, זה גם נותן לך קיק?
<serfus> ואם נקודה זה מכניס אותך?
<sijp> לא בדקתי, אבל כנראה שזה לא יעשה
<sijp> עם נקודה עושה רידיירקט למה שאתה רשמת עכשיו (שתי סולמיות)
<serfus> אה לא ידעתי
<Ddorda> sijp: יש לך ניסיון ב־JS?
<sijp> כן, מה אתה צריך?
<Ddorda> sijp: עזרה
<Ddorda> :P
<ariel_q> E: couldn't find packagesun-java6-bin
<sijp> שנייה חוזר הפאנל שלי התחרפן
<ariel_q> E: couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<serfus> כנראה שאין כזאת חבילה
<serfus> מאיפה הבאת את השם שלה?
<ariel_q> הורדתי את הקבצים וניסיתי להתקין עם שורת קוד אחרת
<ariel_q> sudo dpkg -i sun-java6-jre_6.18-4_all.deb sun-java6-bin_6.18-4_i386.deb
<ariel_q> זה גם לא מניב תוצאות חיוביות
<serfus> על פי מה אתה עובד?
<serfus> לא הבנתי מה התקנת על המכונה
<Ddorda> sijp: אז תוכל לעזור לי?
<sijp> טוב משהו ממש מוזר... הפאנל שלי לוקח 100% CPU
<sijp> דור, בכיף
<ariel_q> http://theunlockr.com/2010/03/26/how-to-create-your-own-custom-rom-for-android-part-1-setting-up-the-kitchen/
<Ddorda> אז ככה, יש לי איזה תפריט שאני מנסה להחיות
<ariel_q> אני רוצה לבשל רום לאנדרויד
<ariel_q> ובהוראות שכתובות שם זה מה שכתוב..
<sijp> Ddorda ?
<tovenaar> ariel_q, in synaptic check universe and multiverse sources
<tovenaar> under repositories
<Ddorda> sijp: PM?
<sijp> ok
<serfus> ariel_q, אני לא יודע בדיוק מה הולך שם אבל יש קישור לקובצי דב
<serfus> deb
<serfus> תוריד אותם
<tovenaar> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<serfus> אין כאלו חבילות גם אצלי
<serfus> אה, אולי זה במאגר של אורקל
<serfus> לא חופשי
<tovenaar> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ;ariel_q
<serfus> ariel_q, אתה צריך לאפשר את המאגר הלא חופשי
<serfus> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3747789/how-to-install-sun-jdk-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<Hoborg> java - How to install Sun JDK on Ubuntu 10.10 &quot;Maverick meerkat&quot;? - Stack Overflow @ stackoverflow.com
<ariel_q> אין אפשרות להתקין את הקבצים אם כבר הורדתי אותם אלי למחשב פיזית?
<serfus> יש, פשוט תלחץ על קבוץ ה deb
<ariel_q> לחצתי הוא נותן לי הודעת שגיאה
<ariel_q> DEPENDENCY IS NOT SATISFIABLE: sun-java6-jre (>=6.24-1)
<ariel_q> מה לעשות?
<serfus> אני חייב לישון..
<serfus> תתקין את המאגר הלא חופשי
<serfus> ותתקין דרכו
<serfus> לא קראתי שם למה צריך את זה בכלל אבל בכל זאת...
<serfus> לילה טוב
<ariel_q> אוקי תודה רבה
<Elihai> אפשר שאלה?
<Ddorda> i-pink: כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-13
<HaimN> היי, מישהו פה מצליח לעבוד עם התוכנה audacity?
<HaimN> זו תוכנה לעריכת מוזיקה
<HaimN> יש אצלי באג מוזר
<HaimN> אני לא רואה כלום בתוכנה, הכל ריק
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<sijp> יש לי חצי שעה לשרוף... הצעות?
<soomsoom> לעזור לי להחליט
<soomsoom> עם לקנות ספק חדש
<soomsoom> או מחשב חדש
<sijp> איזה מחשב זה?
<soomsoom> pentium D
<soomsoom> sijp: http://pastie.org/1666904
<Hoborg> #1666904 - Pastie @ pastie.org
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<soomsoom> Not working :|
<sijp> אתה מרגיש שהוא לא מספיק לך?
<soomsoom> יאפ
<sijp> זה בגלל שאתה משתמש בדברים יחסית כבדים, או סתם שימוש כללי?
<soomsoom> שימוש כללי
<soomsoom> יש בעיות חומרתיות וזה
<soomsoom> שרובם נובעות
<soomsoom> מהספק
<soomsoom> יאנו הכרטיס מסך שלי
<soomsoom> לוקח את רוב החשמל מהחומרה
<soomsoom> הוא צורך המון חשמל
<sijp> אהה... אז פשוט תקנה ספק חדש
<sijp> :)
<soomsoom> אבל עדיין המעבד אוהב להתחמם
<sijp> ואם אתה מרגיש שהמחשב כבד מדי את יכול לשדרג את הזיכרון שלו
<soomsoom> ולא חשוב איזה מאורר אני אקנה לו
<soomsoom> הוא תמיד יצליח להתחמם
<sijp> יש סירקולציה נכונה של אוויר?
<soomsoom> sijp: 2 gb
<soomsoom> מספיק
<soomsoom> sijp: כן
<soomsoom> הבעיה שזה המעבד ככה
<sijp> כן זה אמור להספיק
<soomsoom> קראתי עליו המון באנטרנט
<sijp> הבנתי...
<soomsoom> Pentium D
<soomsoom> מבוסס על סלרון D
<soomsoom> תקרא עליו
<sijp> נשמע רע
<sijp> סלרון זה המעבד מהגיהנום
<sijp> אולי בגלל זה הוא מתחמם
<soomsoom> יכול להיות
<soomsoom> אני כבר מת להחליף את החלאה הזאת מהמחשב שלי
<soomsoom> ולבנות מחשב בלי כרטיס מסך
<soomsoom> =]
<soomsoom> איזה חנות נותנת לך לבנות מחשב?
<sijp> יש הרבה כאלה לדעתי
<sijp> ivory ושות'
<sijp> לא?
<HaimN> soomsoom באיזה איזור אתה מחפש?
<soomsoom> עדיף איזור ירושלים
<soomsoom> אבל למיטה ידיעתי
<soomsoom> אין הרבה חנויות שמאפשרות להרכיב מחשב
<soomsoom> sijp: לך אתה תקנה באייבורי
<sijp> LOL
<sijp> התכוונתי לחנויות בסגנון, לא בהכרח אייבורי
<HaimN> תעשה הזמנה מ"נועה מחשבים" שווה את הכסף של המשלוח
<sijp> למרות שלי לא היה נסיון רע איתם... אבל מוכרת לי הבעיה
<HaimN> כן, גם לי דווקא היה נסיון טוב עם אייבורי, אבל השם שיצא להם לא משהו
<HaimN> תשאל ב HWzone על חנות מחשבים, ימליצו לך על כמה
<soomsoom> אוקיי
<HaimN> חבר שלי קנה ב "נועה מחשבים" והוא מאוד מרוצה
<soomsoom> כן אבל הם יקרים
<HaimN> אז תלך לאייבורי...
<HaimN> אני קניתי באייבורי כמה פעמים ולא היו לי בעיות איתם, אבל לך תדע..
<Ddorda> אייבורי יקרים?
<Ddorda> אייבורי ממש זולים
<Ddorda> או שדיברת על נועה מחשבים האלה
<Ddorda> בקשר לאייבורי, הם טובים כל עוד לא עושים משלוחים
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> אבל יש להם סניף בכל עיר גדולה לדעתי
<HaimN> Ddorda, דיברנו על נועה
<sijp> הביקורת על אייבורי היא שהם מוכרים ציוד לא איכותי
<sijp> היה לי איתם בעיה אחת עם כונן קשיח שקניתי
<sijp> שנדפק
<HaimN> אייבורי זולים אבל אומרים שהם מוכרים זבל
<sijp> הם החליפו לי אותו ממש מיד בלי לשאול יותר מדי שאלות באחד חדש
<HaimN> גם לי הם החליפו במקום DOK שהיו לו בעיות בחיבור למחשב
<HaimN> לפי איך שהבנתי תלוי על איזה סניף אתה נופל
<Ddorda> אני לא מבין איך יכול להיות שהם מוכרים זבל
<Ddorda> הנטבוק Dell mini שאתה קונה שם שונה מאותו אחד שאתה קונה בבאג?
<HaimN> אני לא יודע מה באמת קורה שם, אולי מוכרים מוצרים מחודשים
<HaimN> ואולי זה סתם שם רע שהוציאו עליהם
<HaimN> הם מיבאים בעצמם הרבה מוצרים, לך תדע מאיפה
<sijp> אמממ... שמעתי שמה שהם מוכרים זה ציוד סוג ב'
<HaimN> אבל מצד שני, לכן הם זולים
<sijp> כזה שמשהו נדפק בפס היצור שלו
<sijp> אבל זה סתם שמועה כנראה
<sijp> יכול להיות שהיא הגזמה מופרזת של משהו עם בסיס אמת
<Ddorda> שמעתם בולשיט, נווידיה זה נווידיה בכל חנות
<Ddorda> הסיבה שהם זולים זה בכלל קשור לזה שהם קשורים לאיזו משפחת פשע
<Ddorda> לפחות ממה שאני הבנתי
<Ddorda> אבל מוצרים הם אותם מוצרים
<sijp> לולז
<sijp> ודור יש הבדל בין מי שמרכיב את הרכיבים ואיפה
<sijp> למשל דוגמה שאולי לא קשורה לגמרי, זה ה-n900
<sijp> שיש גרסה קוריאנית וגרסה סינית
<sijp> והקוריאנית יותר יקרה ונחשבת ליותר איכותית
<Ddorda> sijp: גם הקוריאנית היא סינית :)
<sijp> שיהיה
<sijp> :)
<sijp> בכל אופן אני מודה לכולכם שעזרתם לי להעביר את הזמן. נתראה בב"ש
<sijp> ביי
<soomsoom> Ddorda: שימו לב, שנבידיה לא מייצרת בעצמה את הכרטיסים, הם קובעים מה יהיה בכל כרטיס
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ואז כל מיני חברות שונות מייצרות לפי החומרה שנקבעה
<soomsoom> שימו לב לזה
<HaimN> אבל לאנוידיה ולATI יש כללים ברורים לגבי איכות הייצור
<HaimN> ומי שלא עומד בהם לא יכול להמשיך לייצר
<soomsoom> HaimN: יאפ
<wallacer> ùìåí, éù ëàï îéùäå ùôðåé ìòæåø ááòééú ãøééáøéí?
<HaimN> wallacer: אי אפשר לקרוא מה שאתה כותב, אנחנו רואים את זה בג'יבריש
<HaimN> ùìåí, éù ëàï îéùäå ùôðåé ìòæåø ááòééú ãøééáøéí?
<wallacer> החלפתי ל utf8
<wallacer> עכשיו תקין?
<Ddorda> wallacer: כן
<Ddorda> liel: היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ...
<wallacer> נהדר
<wallacer> העניין שלי הוא כזה
<wallacer> Gigabyte U60 + Ubuntu = אני רואה רק את החלק השמאלי-עליון של המסך
<wallacer> העניין מוסבר היטב כאן
<wallacer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378171
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] U60 Screen / desktop problems - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallacer> אף אחד לא הגיב לו
<wallacer> גם בנושאים אחרים לא נראה שהייתה פריצת דרך כלשהי בנושא
<wallacer> אני מריץ אובונטו 10.10
 * H3r0 is sick
<wallacer> תרגיש טוב ._.
<H3r0> תודה גיבור
<wallacer> :P
<Ddorda> wallacer: לא הבנתי בדיוק
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרץ?
<Ddorda> רואה רק את החלק העליון השמאלי של המשך?
<Ddorda> המסך*
<wallacer> נניח יש לך את כל הדסקטופ
<Ddorda> כן
<wallacer> תדמיין אותו מחולק ל4 בלוקים
<wallacer> אני רואה רק את הבלוק השמאלי עליון
<Ddorda> אני מכיר כבר את הטריק הזה, אני אמור להרגיש חמוץ בפה בסוף?
<Ddorda> :)
<wallacer> ולא ניתן לזוז ולראות את שאר המסך
<wallacer> האמת שאני לא מכיר את הטריק @_@
<wallacer> תלמד אותי
<Ddorda> wallacer: הבנתי את החלק ל רבע מסך
<Ddorda> התכוונתי מה התסמינים שאתה חווה
<wallacer> זה התסמין היחיד
<wallacer> אני רואה רק מה שקורה בחלק הזה של המסך ותו לא
<Ddorda> ומה אתה רואה בשאר המסך?
<Ddorda> ממתי זה קורה? מהרגע שהתקנת?
<Ddorda> אתה רואה את כל הסמך שם או רק רבע מהמסך?
<wallacer> תן לי שניה להכין תמונה
<wallacer> זה יחסוך אי הבנות
<Ddorda> אין בעיה
<wallacer> http://i.imgur.com/71kyP.jpg
<wallacer> אני רואה על כל המסך שלי את החלק הזה של הדסקטופ
<wallacer> אם אני בוחר נניח אייקון שנמצא איפה שה network servers
<Ddorda> wallacer: באיזו גרסה של אובונטו אתה משתמש?
<wallacer> אני יכול להיכנס אליו
<wallacer> 10.10
<Ddorda> wallacer: אתה בטוח?
<wallacer> התמונה הזאת היא סתם תמונה שמצאתי ברשת
<Ddorda> אה....
<Ddorda> אז הבאת תמונה של 06.04
<Ddorda> שזה, כמו שבטח ניחשת, מ־2006
<wallacer> XD
<wallacer> האמת שזו הפעם השניה שאני מתקין אובונטו
<wallacer> הפעם הראשונה הייתה ב... 2006 XD
<Ddorda> יפה יפה
<Ddorda> אז הרקע אמור להיות לך מוכר
<Ddorda> ;)
<wallacer> האמת שזה היה לניסיון, בוירטואליזציה
<wallacer> לא אהבתי את המערכת בזמנו
<Ddorda> רגע, אז אתה רואה רק את הרבע שסימנת?
<wallacer> כן
<Ddorda> לא כולל פאנלים תחתונים וכל זה?
<wallacer> אני משער שזה עניין שקשור בדרייברים
<Ddorda> רק רבע מהפאנל העליון
<wallacer> נכון
<Ddorda> wallacer: בטוח :)
<Ddorda> לא ניסית להתקין איזה דרייבר או משהו, נכון?
<wallacer> אז זהו
<wallacer> הורדתי 2 גרסאות
<wallacer> אחת מהאתר של ג'יגהבייט
<wallacer> לגרסה 7 של אובונטו
<wallacer> ואחת מהאתר של
<wallacer> VIA
<wallacer> לגרסה 9
<wallacer> לצערי הסקילים שלי בגוגל לא תואמים לינוקס
<Ddorda> wallacer: מהר מאוד גוגל יכיר אותך וייתן לך תוצאות נכונות
<wallacer> ולא הצלחתי להבין אין להתקין אותם
<Ddorda> אבל ניסית?
<wallacer> כמובן שניסיתי
<Ddorda> הבעיה הופיעה לפני שניסית או אחרי?
<wallacer> פניה לעזרה זה מוצא אחרון
<wallacer> חבר חובב לינוקס שלח אותי לכאן
<Ddorda> wallacer: הוא עשה נכון
<wallacer> לא הבנתי
<wallacer> .:21:04:59:. <Ddorda> הבעיה הופיעה לפני שניסית או אחרי?
<Ddorda> הבעיה שהצגת, החלה לפני או אחרי ניסיון התקנת הדרייברים?
<wallacer> לפני
<Ddorda> הבנתי
<wallacer> מיד עם התקנת המערכת
<Ddorda> בוא נלך קצת הארדקור. אתה אתי?
<wallacer> את המערכת התקנתי כשהמחשב מחובר למסך חיצוני
<wallacer> אני הארדקור תמיד
<wallacer> הטרמינל פתוח
<Ddorda> מצוין
<Ddorda> xrandr
<wallacer> אוקיי
<Ddorda> ליד איזו רזולוציה מופיעה כוכבית?
<wallacer> 1280x83. @ 59
<wallacer> 1280x720 @ 59
<Ddorda> זו הרזולוציה הרצויה..?
<Ddorda> אתה על נטבוק?
<wallacer> UMPC
<wallacer> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2506
<Ddorda> wallacer: כן, מכיר
<wallacer> נקנה ב2008, לא משהו חדש :P
<Ddorda> נחמד מאוד, אז אני מניח שזו הרזולוציה שאתה רוצה
<Ddorda> הממ.. בוא נראה משהו אחר
<wallacer> הנייטיב שלו זה 800 על 480
<Ddorda> אהא
<Ddorda> אז תנסה את הנייטיב
<wallacer> כבר ניסיתי
<Ddorda> ו...?
<wallacer> זה רק מגדיל את החלק הנראה
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<wallacer> יש לי monitors
<wallacer> יכול להיות שלמטה יש את מה שאתה אומר אבל זה חתוך XD
<Ddorda> יכול להיות שזה מוניטורז, אני על סביבת עבודה אחרת...
<wallacer> אוקיי
<wallacer> אני שם
<Ddorda> מצאת?
<wallacer> כן
<Ddorda> אמור להיות לך ריבוע ורוד כזה באמצע
<wallacer> שיחקתי שם
<wallacer> כן, כמו בווינדוס
<Ddorda> אתה רואה בתוכו ריבוע אחד או שניים?
<wallacer> הממ
<wallacer> ריבוע ורוד אחד עם
<wallacer> unknown
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<wallacer> הדרייבר הרשמי שג'יגהבייט מספקים הוא לגרסה 7
<wallacer> אבל יש בו רמז
<wallacer> השם של הדרייבר מכיל
<wallacer> LCD3DScaling
<Ddorda> אני מחפש לך את הפיתרון
<wallacer> הו
<Ddorda> בעיקרון אני עושה חיפוש גוגל פשוט
<wallacer> אני מחזיק אצבעות
<wallacer> אני לא הצלחתי :P
<Ddorda> !g gigabye u60 ubuntu
<Hoborg> WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b - Community Ubuntu Documentation - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Ddorda> אבל בגוגל :P
<Ddorda> !jgi gigabye u60 ubuntu
<Hoborg> http://tinyurl.com/6ht6uc8
<wallacer> תן לי לתקן
<wallacer> אני לא הצלחתי למצוא תשובה
<wallacer> ^
<Ddorda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4672946&postcount=4
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post -  Install on Gigabyte U60 UMPC @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallacer> ראיתי את זה
<wallacer> אין פה משהו שקשור לכמ
<wallacer> אני נמנע מלהתקין את הדרייבר של הטאצ'סקרין לפני שאפתור את הבעיה המרכזית
<wallacer> עם וויפי וסאונד אין לי בעיה
<wallacer> אגב, כשאני מחבר את המחשב למסך חיצוני התמונה תקינה
<wallacer> זה ככה רק על המסך של המכשיר
<Ddorda> wallacer: כן, ברור
<Ddorda> האמת היא
<Ddorda> שיש מישהו שממש מבין ב־X.org
<Ddorda> אבל הוא לא כאן כרגע
<wallacer> xorg זה כל הקשור בדרייברים לכמ?
<wallacer> ראיתי את זה מופיע כמה וכמה פעמים במסמכים
<wallacer> אגב למקרה שזה לא ברור, אני חדש בסביבת לינוקס
<wallacer> אולי אנסה להתקין הפצה אחרת? מה ההפצה בעלת התאימות הכי גבוהה?
<Ddorda> אובונטו
<Ddorda> :)
<wallacer> XD
<wallacer> http://driverscollection.com/?aid=4042873563309cdf13d900282a5
<Hoborg> Gigabyte U60 VIA 2D VGA driver for Linux archive content @ driverscollection.com
<wallacer> אם אנסה להתקין את זה, מה לדעתך יהיה?
<wallacer> לא שאני יודע איך לעשות את זה בלי make file
<Ddorda> תעשה, מה יש לך להפסיד?
<Ddorda> למרות לדעתי עוד קצת חיפושים היו מניבים תוצאות :)
<wallacer> חפרתי בכל מקום XD
<wallacer> אתה יודע איך אני מתקין את הדרייבר הזה?
<wallacer> אין שם readme
<Ddorda> שנייה
<trew100> ואוו
<trew100>  אחד הסרטונים הטובים שיש
<trew100> מסתבר שיש לאפל מה להציע
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct1_r_61sk8&feature=player_embedded
<trew100> תראו עד הסוף לא תפסיקו לצחוק
<Ddorda> wallacer: כש־ lightpriest יהיה כאן תשאל אותו לגבי זה
<Ddorda> לגבי Xorg
<Ddorda> הוא ממש מבין בזה
<Elihai> מה קורה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-05
<efi> hi
<efi> יש פה מישהו?
<Lev_M> יש כאן מישהו?
<efi> כן
<efi> אתה צריך עזרה?
<Lev_M> ערב טוב.
<efi> ערב טוב גם לך.
<Lev_M> נתקלתי עכשיו בבעיה מטרידה בפורום, ואני מנסה להשיג מישהו מהמנהלים
<efi> שמת לב שיש עוד 8 אנשים  מחוברים ואף אחד לא עונה?
<efi> XD
<efi> מה הבעיה בדיוק?
<Lev_M> כן...
<Lev_M> למען האמת אני משתתף כ"כ מעט בזמן האחרון שאני אפילו לא זוכר מי בדיוק אחראי פה.
<Lev_M> נראה לי שיש בעיית אבטחה לגבי הודעות פרטיות של משתמשים.
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-06
<oshra> מה הולך כאן?
<Avihay> http://dot.kde.org/2012/03/05/kde-best-desktop-environment-year
<Avihay> I also liked this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-07
<IRC-123> שלום
<Nimirooyn> anyone here?
<Nimirooyn> anyone?
<Nimirooyn> feeling so lonly
<Avihay> hi
<Nimirooyn> yo
<Nimirooyn> alive?
<Avihay> not really alive, just undead
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-08
<HaimN> היי, הרבה זמן לא ביקרתי כאן, נראה שהפורום די מת, גם הצ'אט כבר מת?
<asw3> כנראה..
<serfus> הצ'אט הזה אף פעם לא היה חי, גם הפורום לא עד כמה שאני יודע
<trew100> פורים שמח כבר היה
<trew100> מקווה שגם לכם
<trew100> מי מפה מגיע לכנס של בלנדר?
<trew100> או ליתר דיוק גרפיקה חופשית
<serfus> פורים שמח trew100
<trew100> גם לך
<trew100> זהו עכשיו פורים רק לפרזים בערי הפרזות :-)
<trew100> serfus: אתה מגיע?
<serfus> לכנס? לא נראה לי
<trew100> כן לפה
<trew100> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110884580577677332921/posts
<grawcho> trew100: מתי הכנס ?
<trew100> יש תאריך בפוסט שלינקקתי אליו
<trew100> grawcho: ^^
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-09
<maccabi> היי
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-10
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> מי פה
<Eddie_> שלום
<Eddie_> אני משתמש חדש באובנטו ויש לי כמה שאלות...
<Eddie_> יש אפשרות לעברית ?
<Eddie_> ואיפה נמצא שירות הסטרימר של אובנטו ?
<Eddie_> תודה מראש :)
<Eddie_> הי
<Eddie_> יש פה מישהו ?
<Guest84742> כג
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-11
<Avihay> we should add a "This is a low population channel, you may need to spend a few hours till you'll get a reply", maybe in Hebrew
<asw3> לא
<asw3> אל תרשום
<asw3> גם ככה הם טרולים
<asw3> שסתם נכנסים בשביל לשאול
<Avihay> assuming everyone is a troll is a bad idea
<Avihay> like that Eddie character, sounds like he is trying to set himself up with a media center
<serfus> asw3, מדוע אתה מסיק שהם טרולים?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-04
<ariel3692> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-05
<totimkopf> shalom
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-06
<asw3_> ttf-xfree86 | xfs | | konqueror-nsplugins VS  abobe-flashplugin
<asw3_> hmm
<asw3_> הסינאפטיק הציע את זה
<asw3_> אני משתמש במערכת הפעלה ישנה
<asw3_> עכשיו הבעיה שאני לא יכול לעדכן את הפלאש
<asw3_> נתקלתי באתר בודד(איכס בוק)
<asw3_> שלא מוכן להריץ עם פלאש ישן
<asw3_> האם החבילות האלה יכולות לתת מענה?
<asw3_> ttf-xfree86 | xfs | | konqueror-nsplugins VS  abobe-flashplugin ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-07
<boaz_> מישהו נימצא בישראל?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-09
<The> herr
<The> heyy
<The> alive?
<Guest36190> !!!!
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-10
<meir> היי, התקנתי עכשיו אובנטו על מחשב במקביל לווינדויס ואני לא יודע איך ניתן לגשת לקבצים שבמחיצה של הווינדויס. אשמח לקבל הדרכה לזה
<meir> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עכשיו בזה?
<avihay> זה אמור להיות מוגדר אוטומטית בשבילך. נסה ב
<avihay> /media/
<avihay> או ב
<meir> או ב?
<meir> אני מאד מקווה שזה לא מחק לי את הקבצים כי אני במפורש הגדרתי להתקין במקביל לווינדויס והתיקייה media ריקה
<meir> וגם איך אני יכול להגדיר למחשב כשהוא עולה לתת לי לבחור איזה מערכת הפעלה להעלות?
<avihay> sdf
<avihay> irc is ignoreing me
<meir> היי, התקנתי עכשיו אובנטו במקביל לווינדויס ואני לא מוצא את הקבצים של ווינדויס. מישהו יכול לעזור לי בעניין
<meir> ?
<meir> היי מישהו
<meir> דחוףלי
<avihay> אתה יכול להעתיק את הפלט של הפקודות הבאות, ולהדביק אותן בpastebin ולהעתיק לכאן את הקישור?
<avihay> mount
<avihay> ls /dev/sd*
<meir> זה במחשב אחר
<meir> אז מה  הכוונה להעתיק לכאן את הפלט?
<avihay> להעתיק את הפלט לpastebin.com  או שירות דומה
<meir> איפה זה mount?
<avihay> זו פקודה שאתה צריך להזין בterminal
<meir> איפה ה terminal? יכול להיות שיש שוני במה שאתה אומר לי בין גרסאות ubentu?
<avihay> יש שוני, מה שאני אומר לך יעבוד ברוב הלינוקסים, ואפילו בBSD
<meir> אז איך אני מגיע לטרמינל?
<avihay> כדי לפתוח terminal באובונטו, אתה צריך לפתוח את התפרית עם התוכנות ולרשום term
<avihay> תפריט*
<meir> זה משנה אם המחשב ההוא לא מחובר לרשת?
<avihay> לא, אבל זה ממש יקשה עלינו לתקשר
<avihay> הנחתי שמדובר באובונטו חדש עם unity
<meir> אז אני ינסה קודם לחבר אותו לרשת כי משום מה הוא לא מצא את הרשת וויפי שלי בבית
<meir> למה זה כזה מורכב להתחבר לוויפי דרך אובנטו?
<avihay> לא יודע, לא ניסיתי כבר הרבה זמן
<meir> צריך להגדיר כל דבר לבד דברים שאין לי מושג מה הערכים שלהם
<meir> מה זה SSID
<avihay> זה השם של התחנה
<avihay> default, linksys, BezeQ, ofer
<meir> מאיפה אני יכול לדעת את השם של התחנה שלי או שזה לא משנה ואני יכול להגדיר מה שאני רוצה בזה.
<avihay> אתה צריך את שלך
<avihay> אבל מה שאת נמצא בו זה להגדיר רשתות נסתרות
<avihay> הרשת שלך כנראה לא באמת נסתרת, הוא פשוט לא מוצא אותה
<meir> אז איפה אני נותן לו לחפש את הרשתות הקיימות?
<avihay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJvB97cmrWk
<meir> אני זז עכשיו אז אני מקווה שתהיה זמין לעזור בעוד כשעה. ממש תודה רבה
<avihay> לוקח לי, ולאנשים המון זמן להגיב
<avihay> אז את תתיאש או תתעצבן אם לא עונים לך ב4 שעות הראשונות
<meir> כן אני בהחלט שם לב . בזכות אנשים כמוכם יש לעולם הזה שאנו חיים בו עתיד... :)
<avihay> טוב, אנצל את ההזדמנות ואמליץ לך לנסות את KDE, זו סביבת עבודה, שלדעתי, יותר נוחה מunity, ביחוד אם אתה לא מפחד מ"יותר מדי" אפשרויות להגדיר דברים
<meir> היי, אבישי כאן?
<meir> אם אני מבין נכון אז ה - KDE זה מערכת הפעלה במקום האובנטו. לפני שאני אחליף למשהו אחר אני צריך קודם לוודא שלא מחקתי את המידע שהיה לי על המחשב לפני התקנת האובנטו
<avihay> לא, אני כבר לא רואה אותו יותר
<meir> שלום אביחי
<meir> אם תוכל לעזור לי אתה גם, התקנתי אובנטו במקביל לווינדיוס ואני לא רואה את הקבצים שהיו לי על הווינדויס
<meir> איך אני יכול להגיע אליהם?
<avihay> open a terminal
<meir> איך בדיוק פותחים את זה?
<avihay> try the shortcut Ctrl+alt+t
<meir> זה לא עושה כלום
<avihay> איך ניגשים לחיפוש/הרצת תוכנות?
<avihay> winkey?
<avihay> ctrl+space?
<meir> + מה
<meir> נפתח לי משהו עם winky + r
<meir> אולי קוראים לזה מסוף בעברית?
<avihay> אוקי, תנסה לרשום שם terminal
<avihay> לא יודע
<avihay> KDE זו לא מערכת הפעלה, זו סביבת עבודה, ותוכנות נלוות, וקהילה
<avihay> הכוונה, כן, התרגום לעברית הוא מסוף, אבל אני לא יודע אם זה השם שנתנו לזה באובונטו/יוניתי מעוברת
<avihay> יוניטי?
<meir> אני מקבל הודעה שזה לא מותקן לי במחשב התוכנה terminal
<avihay> המממ, בכל מקרה יש לך תוכנה בשם xterm
<avihay> ,rh. tu,v
<avihay> תריץ אותה
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-04
<manowar3> Hi.
<manowar3> Anybod xome?
<amireldor> shalom xaverim
<amireldor> tzafrir, are you @work? I may not bother it so
<amireldor> *if
<tzafrir> amireldor, yes, I'm at work
<amireldor> tzafrir, I will not bother you now. Talk @evening
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-03
<Sexyguy> Hi
<Sexyguy> Any girls?
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-04
<roni_> שלום לכולם
<roni_> האם מישהו מבין בהתקנת מטהטריידר למסחר?
<Alison> הלן
<Alison> אהלן*
<Alison> תענו יזונות
<Alison> בייי בני כלבביה
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-06
<roy_> hi
<roy_> is there anyone out here ?
<roy_> ubuntulog: hi
<roy_> ubuntulog: need some help, are you here
<bx> ?
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-07
<Uri_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-12
<gregs> Does somebody has issues with running updates on trusty ( 14.04 ) ?
<gregs> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-13
<avi__> שלום רב
<avi__> שלום רב לכולם ,אני משתמש חדש בצ'אט ויש לי שאךה לשאול בקשר : איך ניתן להגדיל את מסך התצוגה באובונטו UBUNTU ? תודה למפרע
<avi__> hi
<avi__> arikb
